#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  شكشكة

## أحمد ناصر

**قال الطباخ فنان الرئيس
إحم
أقصد الفنان طباخ الرئيس فى إحدى اللقاءات التليفزيونية بعد أن وضعه البعض داخل ما وصفت بأنها القائمة السوداء لأعداء الثورة
بأنه يدعو الشباب لمشاهدة فيلمه لقطة لقطة ومشهد مشهد
حيث أن الفيلم به كل ما قامت ثورة التحرير بالمناداة به
وأن فيلمه ((ثورة فنية))
يا رااااااجل؟
طب قول حاحا كده؟*


**قال مخرب القذافى عن الثوار أنهم ((جرذان)) يتعاطون حبوب الهلوسة وظن بأنه قد وجد لنفسه بهلوساته مبرر لقتل شعبه وبهذا فقد أدخل نفسه طواعية داخل ((المصيدة))*

**بن على قال ((إفهمتكم))
والغلوشى قال((إقتنعت))
ربما كان سر نجاحات ثورة تونس الكبيرة بأن لديهم أحسن الوحشين
بينما لدى ليبيا أوحش الوحشين
يا مسهل يارب عقبال لباقى الدول العربية ما تختبر ((الوحشين)) بتوعهم*
*
*العلم لا يكلل بالبتنجان..و مليارات البترول ليست بديلا عن الحرية 
فالنقود تفنى والحرية هى الكنز الحقيقى* 

**بعد كشف النقاب عن عازف الدرامز بتاع الدرابوكا وعن رقاص فرقة رضا عرفنا السر الذى جعل النظام البائد يقلل من قيمة العلماء ويعلى من شأن الراقصات*

**تسونامى الوطن العربى الذى يكتسح الأنظمة الديكتاتورية يستمد أمواجه العاتية من تلاحم جماهير الثوار
تسونامى شرق آسيا يدمر بينما تسونامى العرب يبنى ويعمر*

**إذا أردت أن تشوه  كلمة ((الحرية)) فضعها فى جملة مسبوقة بكلمة ((المزيد من))*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

ومع شكشكات اخرى ..
( واعتقد ان المقصود من العنوان هو اثر ما يصنعه الوخز بسن مدبب  :1:  )

* الشعب والجيش ايد واحدة - الشعب والشرطة ايد واحدة - مسلم قبطى ايد واحدة
       اعتقد ان شعار تلك الايام هو الاخوان والحزب الوطنى ايد واحدة
لامؤاخذة يا ابوحميد على اقتحام شكشكاتك  :2: 

تحيا مصر ،،، :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ومع شكشكات اخرى ..
> ( واعتقد ان المقصود من العنوان هو اثر ما يصنعه الوخز بسن مدبب  )
> 
> * الشعب والجيش ايد واحدة - الشعب والشرطة ايد واحدة - مسلم قبطى ايد واحدة
>        اعتقد ان شعار تلك الايام هو الاخوان والحزب الوطنى ايد واحدة
> لامؤاخذة يا ابوحميد على اقتحام شكشكاتك 
> 
> تحيا مصر ،،،


أهلا بك يا أبوعلى
هذا ليس إقتحام ولا داعى للإعتذار
ومرحبا بك فى أى شكشكات أخرى تريد إضافتها
يقال إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب
وسبب إعلان الإخوان على موافقتهم على التعديلات الدستورية أن ذلك سيوفر لهم منافسة أسهل على الفوز بمقاعد  فى البرلمان
وهذا أيضا ينطبق على الحزب الوطنى وفلوله
بينما التأسيس لدستور جديد تتم الإنتخابات على ضوءه سيجعل المنافسة أصعب بكثير
 متمرسون فى السياسة ولاعبون جيدون فى ملعبها
وبرغم تعاطفى معهم فى كثير من الأحيان وتبرمى من الهجوم الغير مبرر الذى يشنه البعض عليهم
إلا أننى أخالفهم الرأى وأرفض التعديلات على الدستور وهذا الرأى توصلت إليه بالأمس بعد إستعراض العديد من الآراء ما بين الموافقة والمعارضة ومع كل إحترامى وتقديرى لكل من يتبنون الرأى المؤيد للتعديلات الدستورية فرأيهم لا يخلو من وجاهة

----------


## الصاعق

*سبق ودافعت عن الإخوان في المواضيع التي تم التجني عليهم فيها، مع التاكيد أني لن انتخبهم أبداً*

*وبعدين يا بوحميد إنت ظالم نظام مبارك ليه؟*

*يعني كنت عاوز مبارك يعمل إيه أكتر من كده؟ أمين التنظيم طبال ووزير رقاص، يبقى التوجه نحو مراعاة المزاج العالي للشعب لا يمكن المزايدة عليه إلا من القلة المندسة ( اللي أنا منهم طبعاً) * 

*يا راجل سيب الشعب يفرفش ويشوفله يومين*

*تصحيح واجب* 

*العلم لا يكيل بالبتنجان وإنما بالكوسة كمان ( وأو كله بيتحشي )*




> * الشعب والجيش ايد واحدة - الشعب والشرطة ايد واحدة - مسلم قبطى ايد واحدة
> اعتقد ان شعار تلك الايام هو الاخوان والحزب الوطنى ايد واحدة



*نستنتج من هذا إن الشعب المصري "أكتع"؟*


*وبعدين يا سيدي ولا تزعل، وأنا وانت إيد وحدة ( طيب فين الأرجل وباقي الأعضاء المهمة؟؟؟ لا يصح أن يختزل الناس في يد فقط ).*


*وبعدين على بلاطة*


*العهد الذي كنا يجب أن تنفق فيه مع فلان في كل المواقف أو نختلف معه في كل المواقف قد ولى*

*بعد الثورة الشعب اكتشف أن الدنيا ليست أبيض وأسود فقط، وإنما كل الألوان موجودة.*


*على فكرة*


*الإخوان صرحوا بعد نجاح الثورة على لسان عصام العريان في بي بي سي*
*بما يلي*


*1- لن يرشحوا مرشح للرئاسة*
*2-لن يسعوا إلى أغلبية في مجلس الشعب ولا حتى إلى الثلث المعطل*
*3- سينافسون على 20 إلى 25% من المقاعد*


*الحديث الأن على أنهم قرروا المنافسة على 35% من مقاعد البرلمان تجعلني أشك في قدراتي الحسابية.*

*( مش برده 35% أكثر من الثلث ولا أنا مهيس؟)*


*ثم ظهور رابطة لترشيح قيادي إخواني ( عبد المنعم أبوالفتوح ) للرئاسة طبعاً اللي عمل كده هما شباب الإخوان لكن الحركة مالهاش دعوة بالكلام ده خالص*


*بص يا عم*


*عاوز تترشح لأغلبية في مجلس الشعب -- حقك*
*عاوز يكون لك مرشح للرئاسة ---حقط برضه*

*عاوز تضحك عليا و "تمرهمني " سياسياً --لاء مش من حقك*


*اللي مش واضح وصريح مش ممكن اطمنله*

*والله لا أزايد على وطنيتهم ولكن لي تحفظ على منهجهم*


*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

للاسف يا عزيزى احمد انى عارف السبب ..
وساءني جداً موقف الاخوان رغم انني  من المدافعين عنهم ايضا
ومعظم التيارات الاسلامية التى تحث على ان التصويت بنعم واجب شرعي !!

ارى ان الايجابية والذهاب للاستفتاء هو واجب شرعي .. 
ولكل رأيه في النهاية وعن قناعته الشخصية

تحيـــا مصر  ،،، :f2:

----------


## الصاعق

*حبيب قلبي شاعر الرومانسية*

*سأتفق معهم هذه المرة، الذهاب إلى الاستفتاء فعلاً واجب شرعي، بس عشان نقول .......لاء*

*لو قعدنا في البيت اللي هيقولوا نعم هما اللي هيروحوا ... مش كده ولا أيه ( مع حفظ الحقوق للراحل فؤاد المهندس ).*

*كل ما الفترة تطول كل ما الأحزاب هتلاقي فرصة تشتغل ويبقى فيه تكافؤ فرص*

----------


## اليمامة

أقلقنى كثيراً تكرار كلمة أجندة فى الفترة الأخيرة 
حتى أننى شككت " بمناسبة الشكشكة " فى كل الأجندات الفارغة التى فى مكتبتى 
وتوجست خيفة من الأجندات المندسة التى جاءت لى على سبيل الهدايا والمحبة والوصال 
إلا أجندة واحدة لم أستطع التخلى عنها..
واحدة أنيقة جدا..شفتشى ومطرزة بالستان أهدتها لى صديقة فى المجلس القومى للمرأة
قالت أن سيدة مصر الأولى كانت توزعها بالمجان ..
فلم يطاوعنى قلبى ..ووضعتها فى قفص الإتهام 
فى سحارة الكنبة ..
انتظارا لقرار السنون 
للحكم ..
بالإعدام
ياااااه
مازال أمامنا الكثير لنكون أغنياء
ويتركنا العسكر
...


أحب الإبداع الإرتجالى يا أحمد..
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## علاء زين الدين

لا أعتقد أنه هناك من يبغض النظام السابق والحزب الوطني بقدر ما يبغضه الإخوان.
الخطاب الذي يضع الإخوان والوطني في سلة واحدة فيه كثير من التجني على أقل تقدير وليس التخوين فقط.
ولو صح أن الجمع بينهما سببه أن الحزب الوطني يؤيد التعديلات -لو صح ذلك- فتصوير هذا على أنه اتفاق أو توافق يضعني وغيري ممن لا ينتمون إلى الإخوان في نفس السلة. وعليه يمكن أيضاً الجمع بين كل من يفضلون العمل مبكراً في سلة والذين يفضلون العمل ليلاً في سلة، وهكذا.
وددت لو اقتصر النقاش حول الخلاف على المعطيات الموضوعية وعدم المزايدة على فصيل واجه البطش والقمع خلال العقود الماضية وكان في قلب أحداث الثورة بسبب تباين في الاتجاه الفكري.
وإلا فإننا نثبت نظرية أحمد نظيف وعمر سليمان بأننا شعب غير مستعد للديمقراطية.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *سبق ودافعت عن الإخوان في المواضيع التي تم التجني عليهم فيها، مع التاكيد أني لن انتخبهم أبداً*
> 
> *وبعدين يا بوحميد إنت ظالم نظام مبارك ليه؟*
> 
> *يعني كنت عاوز مبارك يعمل إيه أكتر من كده؟ أمين التنظيم طبال ووزير رقاص، يبقى التوجه نحو مراعاة المزاج العالي للشعب لا يمكن المزايدة عليه إلا من القلة المندسة ( اللي أنا منهم طبعاً) * 
> 
> *يا راجل سيب الشعب يفرفش ويشوفله يومين*
> 
> *تصحيح واجب* 
> ...





> سبق ودافعت عن الإخوان في المواضيع التي تم التجني عليهم فيها، مع التاكيد أني لن انتخبهم أبداً


حدث هذا بالفعل وأشهد عليه



> يعني كنت عاوز مبارك يعمل إيه أكتر من كده؟ أمين التنظيم طبال ووزير رقاص، يبقى التوجه نحو مراعاة المزاج العالي للشعب لا يمكن المزايدة عليه إلا من القلة المندسة ( اللي أنا منهم طبعاً)


هههههه
حكاية القلة المندسة جعلتنى متأكد من أن مبارك وحاشيته خايبين فى عد الناس وشطار فى عد النقود



> تصحيح واجب 
> العلم لا يكيل بالبتنجان وإنما بالكوسة كمان ( وأو كله بيتحشي )


كان النظام الفاسد ماهرا فى الحشو..
فقد حشوا جيوبهم بالمليارات
وحشوا دماغنا بخزعبلاتهم
حتى أصبحوا كالضرس الفاسد الذى لا جدوى من حشوه
ولا نرتاح منه إلا (بالخلع)

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أقلقنى كثيراً تكرار كلمة أجندة فى الفترة الأخيرة 
> حتى أننى شككت " بمناسبة الشكشكة " فى كل الأجندات الفارغة التى فى مكتبتى 
> وتوجست خيفة من الأجندات المندسة التى جاءت لى على سبيل الهدايا والمحبة والوصال 
> إلا أجندة واحدة لم أستطع التخلى عنها..
> واحدة أنيقة جدا..شفتشى ومطرزة بالستان أهدتها لى صديقة فى المجلس القومى للمرأة
> قالت أن سيدة مصر الأولى كانت توزعها بالمجان ..
> فلم يطاوعنى قلبى ..ووضعتها فى قفص الإتهام 
> فى سحارة الكنبة ..
> انتظارا لقرار السنون 
> ...


لأنك مبدعة يا ندى
مشاركة جميلة 
ومرحبا بك فى كل وقت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا أعتقد أنه هناك من يبغض النظام السابق والحزب الوطني بقدر ما يبغضه الإخوان.


 أهلا أستاذ علاء
طبعا الإخوان يبغضون النظام السابق والحزب الوطنى
ويستوى معهم فى ذلك الكثير ممن يحبون هذا البلد 



> الخطاب الذي يضع الإخوان والوطني في سلة واحدة فيه كثير من التجني على أقل تقدير وليس التخوين فقط.
> ولو صح أن الجمع بينهما سببه أن الحزب الوطني يؤيد التعديلات -لو صح ذلك- فتصوير هذا على أنه اتفاق أو توافق يضعني وغيري ممن لا ينتمون إلى الإخوان في نفس السلة. وعليه يمكن أيضاً الجمع بين كل من يفضلون العمل مبكراً في سلة والذين يفضلون العمل ليلاً في سلة، وهكذا.
> .


طبعا لا يمكن أن يتم تصوير ذلك على إنه إتفاق..وإنما هو تشابه فى الإرادة بالنسبة لنقطة واحدة لا غير..
لذلك فالإخوان والحرب الوطنى ليسوا أبدا فى نفس السلة ولا يمكن تصور ذلك..



> وددت لو اقتصر النقاش حول الخلاف على المعطيات الموضوعية وعدم المزايدة على فصيل واجه البطش والقمع خلال العقود الماضية وكان في قلب أحداث الثورة بسبب تباين في الاتجاه الفكري.
> وإلا فإننا نثبت نظرية أحمد نظيف وعمر سليمان بأننا شعب غير مستعد للديمقراطية.


نحن شعب مستعد للديموقراطية..لكن هذا لا يضع الشعب أيضا على قدم المساواة فى الوعى السياسى..
فأمامنا وقت حتى نصل إلى مرحلة يستطيع الجميع فيها إلى الإعتماد على أنفسهم فى التحليل والإستنباط وعدم الإستسهال فى تلقف ما تبثه وسائل الإعلام والإنقياد الأعمى للتوجيه الإعلامى والذى ليس شرطا أن يكون بريء ويهدف إلى مصلحة الشعب فى كل مرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يااااااااه
القذافى مزنوق حتة زنقة
*زنقة زنقة*


على غرار البرنامج الشهير *البيت بيتك* 
أقترح على الإعلام الليبى أن يقدم برنامج إسمه *الزنقة زنقتك*

*الأول....الثانى...الثالث*
فيلم أمير الإنتقام القديم لو تم إعادة تقديمه على ضوء الأحداث المعاصرة
فإنه لن يكفيه مدة فيلم واحد بل سيحتاج إلى سلسلة من الأفلام مثل سلسلة أفلام هارى بوتر
فالبطل سيصيبه الإرهاق من كثرة *العد*

ماذا تتوقعون من إقرارات *الذمة* المالية لأناس *ذمتهم* أستك؟

إختبر معلوماتك السياسية
1-ما إسم رئيس الحزب الوطنى الجديد الذى أعلن أن الحزب هو حزب الأغلبية علما بأنه من أكثر من أعلنوا أن أغلبيته زائفة من قبل؟
2-ما إسم الرجل الذى كان يقف إلى جانب رئيس الحزب الوطنى الجديد علما بأنه هو نفس الرجل الذى قبل يد صفوت الشريف؟
3-لماذا أصبح الرقم 15 هو أكثر الأرقام ترديدا فى الآونة الأخيرة؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*حالو يا حالو
الحزب الوطنى إتحلوا

*إلى رئيس الحزب المحلول
جات الحزينة تفرح مالقيتلهاش مرح

*إلى رئيس الحزب المحلول
يا فرحة ما تمت خدها الغراب وطار

*يعنى لو الحزب الوطنى كان إستمر للإنتخابات القادمة 
أظن أنه كان سيغير شعاره من الهلال إلى السنجة


*كنت أتمنى ألا يتم حل الحزب الوطنى
فذلك كان سيسهل علي عدم إنتخاب مرشحيه


*المرأة التى أردات أن تعلم الزوجات خلع أزواجهن لم تفعل ذلك مع زوجها
فقام الشباب بخلعه بدلا منها 
فمن تحفر حفرة لزوج غيرها يقع فيها زوجها

*تسربت بعض الإشاعات أن مباحث أمن الدولة تتدخل لحصول الأهلى على الدورى
فهل معنى ذلك أن الأهلى لو نجح فى إحراز بطولة الدورى هذا الموسم فإن ذلك سيكون بسبب الثورة المضادة وفلول الحزب الوطنى؟

*صرخ المستثار بهستيريا لحظة القبض عليه قائلا سيبونى أنا ما عملتش حاجة
صدق المثل القائل:يعملوها ويخيلوا

*بين الثقة والغرور شعرة
وبين من أمر بقتل المتظاهرين وحبل المشنقة ما هو أقرب من ذلك

*إلى كل السادة الذين صرخوا قائلين :الجيش خط أحمر
ما فيش خط أحمر إلا على مصلحة شعب مصر
وما فيش خطين حمر إلا على فانلة الزمالك
مع كل التقدير للخطوات الإيجابية التى قام المجلس العسكرى بإتخاذها حتى الآن
فما زلنا نعول عليهم كثيرا
ونعول أكثر على تلاحم جميع القوى الوطنية بما يصب فى مصلحة الأوطان

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*قال أوباما وهو يزف للعالم نبأ مقتل أسامة بن لادن أن أمريكا ليست فى حالة حرب مع الإسلام
أصدقه تماما فأمريكا فى حالة حرب مع بلاد المسلمين ومع بلاد العرب ولو إعتنق جميع المسلمين الديانة اليهودية والمسيحية فستظل الحرب الأمريكية على بلادهم..

*عندما قال أوباما بزهو أن الجنود الأمريكان الشجعان قتلوا بن لادن دون أن يصاب أى مدنى جراء تلك العملية ترحمت على ملايين الشهداء من المدنيين الذين قتلتهم أمريكا فى العراق وأفغانستان وباكستان

*شر البلية ما يضحك..فقد أعلن المستثار أنه سيرشح نفسه لرئاسة الجمهورية..ويبدو أنه يفضل أن يواصل لعب دور الأراجوز 

*غطت أخبار تسريب صور علاء مبارك من داخل ليمان طرة على أخبار التسريب الإشعاعى من المفاعل اليابانى

*كشف البرادعى عن أن المرأة التى هاجمته فى إحدى المظاهرات التى نظمها معارضوه أنها ممثلة كومبارس..
الحقيقة أننى أتذكر جيدا أن إحدى المظاهرات المؤيدة لمبارك قبل أن (يخلع)كانت مليئة بالكومبارس بما فيها جارسون القهوة أبو شنبات ..والذى قال له محمد سعد فى فيلم بوحة((يا جدع روح كده وإنت وشك بين قوسين))..ده غير الموظفين الذين يعملون فى التليفزيون والذين حفظنا وجوههم حييث يظهرون دائما أثناء تصوير اللقاءات مع اللاعبين بعد مباريات الكرة..
الطريف أن أحد هؤلاء الموظفين رأيته فى مظاهرة أخرى فئوية لموظفى التليفزيون وكان يشكو من ضآلة مرتبه..

*إتضح جليا أن الطب الشرعى فاقد للشرعية..نريد تشريح لتلك المصلحة..وتقرير عن أسباب إنحرافها..وتصريح بالدفن لبقايا النظام وأذنابه داخل المصلحة..

*أليس من المفترض أن يكون الدستور الجديد أول أولوياتنا؟ العفاريت لا يزالون يحاولون جرنا إلى قضايا هامشية وفرعية..دستور يا سيادنا

*عندما تضع الماء فى الثلاجة فإنه يبدأ فى التجمد..وعندما تضع الشعوب فى الثلاجة فإنها تبدأ فى الغليان

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *قال أوباما وهو يزف للعالم نبأ مقتل أسامة بن لادن أن أمريكا ليست فى حالة حرب مع الإسلام
> أصدقه تماما فأمريكا فى حالة حرب مع بلاد المسلمين ومع بلاد العرب ولو إعتنق جميع المسلمين الديانة اليهودية والمسيحية فستظل الحرب الأمريكية على بلادهم..
> 
> *عندما قال أوباما بزهو أن الجنود الأمريكان الشجعان قتلوا بن لادن دون أن يصاب أى مدنى جراء تلك العملية ترحمت على ملايين الشهداء من المدنيين الذين قتلتهم أمريكا فى العراق وأفغانستان وباكستان
> 
> *شر البلية ما يضحك..فقد أعلن المستثار أنه سيرشح نفسه لرئاسة الجمهورية..ويبدو أنه يفضل أن يواصل لعب دور الأراجوز 
> 
> *غطت أخبار تسريب صور علاء مبارك من داخل ليمان طرة على أخبار التسريب الإشعاعى من المفاعل اليابانى
> 
> ...


 *
بحب انا قوي الأسلوب ده في عرض المواضيع، فعلاً خير الكلام ما قل ودل
سطور بسيطة بس فيها الخلاصة
أو على رأي بوحة .. إنت كده جبت زتونة الموضوع
واحشني يا غالي*

----------


## nariman

> *شر البلية ما يضحك..فقد أعلن المستثار أنه سيرشح نفسه لرئاسة الجمهورية..ويبدو أنه يفضل أن يواصل لعب دور الأراجوز 
> 
> *غطت أخبار تسريب صور علاء مبارك من داخل ليمان طرة على أخبار التسريب الإشعاعى من المفاعل اليابانى
> 
> *أليس من المفترض أن يكون الدستور الجديد أول أولوياتنا؟ العفاريت لا يزالون يحاولون جرنا إلى قضايا هامشية وفرعية..دستور يا سيادنا


*آه والله يا أحمد ..حاجة تفقع بجد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> بحب انا قوي الأسلوب ده في عرض المواضيع، فعلاً خير الكلام ما قل ودل
> سطور بسيطة بس فيها الخلاصة
> أو على رأي بوحة .. إنت كده جبت زتونة الموضوع
> واحشني يا غالي*


 أهلااااا يا هشام
إنت كمان واحشنى جدا والله
وبأفرح قوى لما أشوفك فى المنتدى
سعيد إن الموضوع عجبك
وصبح صبح يا عم الحاج
 :: 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *آه والله يا أحمد ..حاجة تفقع بجد*


أهلا يا ناريمان
ربنا يستر 
أنا قلق جدا من ندرة الحديث عن الدستور هذه الأيام
أغلب المساحات فى قنواتنا الآن تناقش قضايا فرعية وهامشية
وهو مؤشر غير مطمئن على الإطلاق

----------


## اليمامة

> أهلا يا ناريمان
> ربنا يستر 
> أنا قلق جدا من ندرة الحديث عن الدستور هذه الأيام
> أغلب المساحات فى قنواتنا الآن تناقش قضايا فرعية وهامشية
> وهو مؤشر غير مطمئن على الإطلاق



وأنا قلقة جدا على المحذوف من مناهج التعليم لأنه عندما سقط النظام أصبحت هناك ضرورة ملحة لوقت أطول كى يذاكر وينجح وهذا لن يتحقق مع المنهج الممتلىء ..فاختصارا للوقت وكى يعدى النظام السنة ولو بمادتين ...ولو بموا.. تم حذف الكثير من المقرر الذى بلا قيمة فعلية ولا يوفر الوقت ولا الجهد ..والحمد لله نجح النظام بعدما شالوا من المنهج " الدستور "  6 مواد ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وأنا قلقة جدا على المحذوف من مناهج التعليم لأنه عندما سقط النظام أصبحت هناك ضرورة ملحة لوقت أطول كى يذاكر وينجح وهذا لن يتحقق مع المنهج الممتلىء ..فاختصارا للوقت وكى يعدى النظام السنة ولو بمادتين ...ولو بموا.. تم حذف الكثير من المقرر الذى بلا قيمة فعلية ولا يوفر الوقت ولا الجهد ..والحمد لله نجح النظام بعدما شالوا من المنهج " الدستور "  6 مواد ..


أهلا يا ندى
أتفق معك 
كان من الأفضل إعداد الدستور أولا قبل أية إنتخابات
بس نقول إيه بقى فى إنهم عايزين يعدوا السنة بأى طريقة؟
علشان ما حدش يشتكى بعد كده من مستوى الخريجين المتدنى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*هل سيستطيع العادلى أن يمكث فى السجن 12 عام من السجن المشدد
أم أن حبل المشنقة سيلتف حول عنقه قبل أن ينفذ تلك العقوبة؟
إذا عرفت الحل فأتصل على 2011-1-25

*نحن فعلا جاحدون!
كيف مر عيد ميلاد الرجل دون أن توقد له بهذه المناسبة 83 شمعة.. أو نوقد له على الأقل قنبلة مولتوف؟

*حماس وفتح إتصالحوا..عقبال روابط الألتراس.

*حماس وفتح إتصالحوا..أين أنتم يا خفافيش الظلام؟

*بعد فتح معبر رفح أتمنى أن تصبح أنفاق غزة مزار سياحى

*إلى متخذى قرار فتح معبر رفح:الله يفتح عليكم

*إلى النتن ياهو :بعد إعلان مصرر عن نيتها فى فتح معبر رفح بشكل دائم ثم نجاح الصلح بين فتح وحماس
خبطتين فى الراس توجع

*أمريكا كالدنيا..المتغطى بها عريان

*إلى من قطعوا لسان الشاعر اليمنى الموالى لعلى عبدالله صالح..هذه الأفعال تسيء للثورة قطع الله أيديكم

*أحداث فيلم تفجير برجى التجارة الأمريكى الصنع والإخراج كان لابد من أن ينتهى نهاية أفلام هوليود
فقد أعلن خبر مقتل بن لادن الرئيس الأمريكى أوباما بنفسه
أما عن الإعلان بأنه قد تم دفن بن لادن فى البحر فهذا يوحى بأن أمريكا تركت النهاية مفتوحة حتى تستطيع عمل أجزاء أخرى من الفيلم..

*إسمه حسنى وهو قبيح..إسمه زين وهو قمىء..إسمه معمر وهو مخرب..إسمه على وهو دنىء..إسمه بشار وهو نذير شؤم..
لا عجب أن الإسم كان نظام وهو فى الحقيقة فوضى وعشوائية..

*ما هو الفرق بين الحاكم وبين المتحكم؟

*باى باى يا سباعى..عقبال كل الأفاعى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كتب - محمد بسيوني:
> 
> أعلن طلعت السادات أمس تأسيس الحزب القومي المصري من أمام *قبر* أمير الجيوش سيدي شبل ابن الفضل ابن العباس الشهير بسيدي شبل الأسود وذلك في مؤتمر شعبي عقب صلاة الجمعة بمدينة الشهداء بالمنوفية كما يعلن غدا من أمام* قبر* السادات بمدينة نصر.. أكد ل "الجمهورية" أنه لن يرشح نفسه لرئاسة الجمهورية.. وأن الحزب الجديد ليس بديلاً للحزب الوطني المنحل ولا علاقة له بفلول النظام السابق.


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
*قبرين* فى خبر واحد 
يبدو أن الحزب قد ولد *ميتا*

*أعلن المستثار أنه أنه إنسحب من قضية نادى الزمالك بسبب عزمه على الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية
يا بخت الزمالك وربنا يكون فى عونك يا مصر
على الله ما يفضلش يرفع قضايا طعن فى صحة الإنتخابات بعد إنتهائها

بعد تأملى لصورة الحشود التى تجمعت أمس بميدان التحرير
كنت أتمنى أن يقوم كل فرد متواجد بالميدان بالتبرع بجنيه مصرى  لليمان طرة من أجل تجهيز مستشفى السجن لإستقبال صاحب الفخامة


المجلس العسكرى يحذر الفئة الضالة من نفاد الصبر
مصر فوق الجميع ولا صبر على من يحيكون لمصر المؤامرات
نريد تقديم كل المتآمرين لمحاكمات علانية وشفافة

إبراهيم كامل براءة من موقعة الجمال..ما فيش مشكلة..نحن لا نريد أن يؤخذ أحد بجريرة غيره
لكننا نريد أن يدفع كل مجرم ثمن جرمه

هل إفساد الحياة السياسية جريمة تستحق العقاب؟

يجب التفرقة بين السلفيين والتلفيين فالإتلاف لم يكن أبدا منهج للسلف

أتمنى أن يتم إصدار قانون بتوقيع عقوبة الإعدام شنقا على كل من يضبط وبحوزته قنبلة مولتوف أو قنابل بدائية الصنع
وبالسجن المؤبد على كل من يضبط وبحوزته سلاح غير مرخص أو سلاح مسروق
مع إعطاء فرصة العفو  لكل من يسلم ما بحوزته من أسلحة نارية فى فترة لا تتجاوز شهر من تاريخ التحذير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أتمنى من إدارة سجن طرة أن تقوم بتسلية السادة النزلاء من رموز الفساد بأغنية فرافيرو
السلم نايلو ف نايلو
والعتبة جزاز
واللى يخون بلده وأهله
يستاهل الحرق بجاز

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حسن شحاتة ولاعبوا المنتخب القومى مش أصحاب واجب..المفروض يعملوا زيارة لمبارك فى شرم..وزيارة لعلاء وجمال فى بورتو طرة

خرجنا من تصفيات أفريقيا وزى ما قال المهيس منتخبنا مش كويس

على لحق ببن على..القذافى ماعندوش أى أمل يلحق بهما حتى ولو لمجرد أداء مناسك العمرة

الشريعة الإسلامية بريئة من التستر على المجرمين والقتلة ولصوص قوت شعوبهم

قالوا أن على سيعود بعد شفاؤه..بعد العيد ما يتفتلش كعك..ومن السذاجة أن يصدق رجاله ذلك..نصيحتى لهم أن يفعلوا كما فعل يوسف غالى علشان فهمها وهى طايرة..

ما هو مفرد كلمة فلول؟

هل بالفعل يوجد مخطط لتقسيم الشرق الأوسط؟
الإجابة نعم بكل تأكيد
لكن السؤال الأهم..هل هذا التقسيم سيكون تحقيقه أسهل فى ظل الأنظمة الفاسدة أم فى ظل الثورات العربية على الأنظمة الحاكمة؟
حصول الشعوب على حرياتها وتحكمهما فى مصيرها هو الذى سيقف حجر عثرة فى تحقيق هذه المخططات وليس العكس كما يردد فلافيل الفلول المتفلفلة

فلافيل الفلول المتفلفلة تنفى دائما علاقتها بالفلفل أو بالفلافل أوبلاعب الأهلى السابق فلافيو وأهدى لهم أغنية فريد الأطرش ((يا عوازل فلفلوا))

ضربتم الحرائر وقتلتم الأطفال فياويلكم من نشامى سوريا يا حزب البعث





الثوار يثورون على الظلم..والثيران يثورون على الثوار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حسن شحاتة ولاعبوا المنتخب القومى مش أصحاب واجب..المفروض يعملوا زيارة لمبارك فى شرم..وزيارة لعلاء وجمال فى بورتو طرة

خرجنا من تصفيات أفريقيا وزى ما قال المهيس منتخبنا مش كويس

على لحق ببن على..القذافى ماعندوش أى أمل يلحق بهما حتى ولو لمجرد أداء مناسك العمرة

الشريعة الإسلامية بريئة من التستر على المجرمين والقتلة ولصوص قوت شعوبهم

قالوا أن على سيعود بعد شفاؤه..بعد العيد ما يتفتلش كعك..ومن السذاجة أن يصدق رجاله ذلك..نصيحتى لهم أن يفعلوا كما فعل يوسف غالى علشان فهمها وهى طايرة..

ما هو مفرد كلمة فلول؟

هل بالفعل يوجد مخطط لتقسيم الشرق الأوسط؟
الإجابة نعم بكل تأكيد
لكن السؤال الأهم..هل هذا التقسيم سيكون تحقيقه أسهل فى ظل الأنظمة الفاسدة أم فى ظل الثورات العربية على الأنظمة الحاكمة؟
حصول الشعوب على حرياتها وتحكمهما فى مصيرها هو الذى سيقف حجر عثرة فى تحقيق هذه المخططات وليس العكس كما يردد فلافيل الفلول المتفلفلة

فلافيل الفلول المتفلفلة تنفى دائما علاقتها بالفلفل أو بالفلافل أوبلاعب الأهلى السابق فلافيو وأهدى لهم أغنية فريد الأطرش ((يا عوازل فلفلوا))

ضربتم الحرائر وقتلتم الأطفال فياويلكم من نشامى سوريا يا حزب البعث





الثوار يثورون على الظلم..والثيران يثورون على الثوار

----------


## amshendy

> أتمنى من إدارة سجن طرة أن تقوم بتسلية السادة النزلاء من رموز الفساد بأغنية فرافيرو
> السلم نايلو ف نايلو
> والعتبة جزاز
> واللى يخون بلده وأهله
> يستاهل الحرق بجاز


قول لى بتجيب الحاجات دى ازاى ؟
انا بدور لقيت دى   
سيناريو من الممكن حدوثه في مصر:
.
.
.
.
.......
.
سيرحل شعب مصر برا وبحرا للسعودية
يخرج مبارك وحده في ميدان التحرير و يصيح بأعلى صوت:
مبارك ياللي ضلموك ،،
مبارك ياللي غبنوك ،،
المجد ليا وحدي ...
الشعب المصري هرب ،،
الشعب المصري هرب ،،
الشعب المصري هرب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قول لى بتجيب الحاجات دى ازاى ؟


بأتكعبل فيهم وأنا ماشى
 :: 



> سيناريو من الممكن حدوثه في مصر:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .......
> .
> سيرحل شعب مصر برا وبحرا للسعودية
> يخرج مبارك وحده في ميدان التحرير و يصيح بأعلى صوت:
> ...


ههههههههه
مش ناقص غير إنه يقول لقد هرمنا من أجل هذه اللحظة التاريخية
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شنبو فى المصيدة..وحسين سالم ألقى القبض عليه..أتمنى أن نستورد عقوبة الإعدام بالغاز

طلعت السادات جاب داغ الحزب الوطنى..وعفت السادات جاب داغ الإتحاد السكندرى
الحزب إتحل والنادى نزل للدرجة التانية

بعض جماهير الإتحاد السكندرى ألقت الكراسى على قوات الشرطة وهذا شيء عجيب..الأعجب منه أن بعض أفراد الشرطة قاموا بإلقاء الكراسى على الجماهير 

يحيى الكومى:لو عايز تهرب من عقوبة السجن..إعمل إنك درويش من  الدراويش  وسينقلونك إلى السرايا الصفراء
بس هناك مش ح تعرف تستعرض علينا بالبدل والكرافتات يا حلو

القذافى يا ننوس عين أمه بيلعب شطرنج..تحب كش ملك أحسن أو الملك يموت مخنوق؟

سيف الإسلام القذافى عرض اللجوء إلى صناديق الإقتراع لحل مشكلة ليبيا..كان غيرك أشطر..وإسأل على عبدالله صالح..وبعدين الإنتخابات بتكون على منصب..وأبوك ما عندوش منصب يا نصاب

ياترى الجاسوس الإسرائيلى كان بيتفرج كتير على فيلم إسماعيل يس مخبر سرى؟

جماهير الثورة فى وادى وجماهير الكرة فى وادى آخر..شتان الفارق بين من أظهر وجه مصر الحضارى وبين من يسلك سلوك الغوعائية

أمريكا تراهن على أن الظواهرى لن يزيد من شعبية القاعدة رغم أنه فى كل منزل فى أنحاء العالم قاعدة وفوق كل قاعدة سيفون

لكل الحمير ذيول ولكل الفاسدين فلول..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*البلطجية والشبيحة والقتلة المندسين والعناصر المسلحة وأفراد القاعدة والأجانب والذين تشير دائما كل الأنظمة التى تواجه ثورات فى بلادها إلى تواجدهم..لماذا لا يظهرون أبدا فى المظاهرات المؤيدة للرؤساء ولا يطلقون طلقة رصاص واحدة على المؤيدين للرؤساء؟*

*متى ستثور عصبة الأمم المتحدة على حق الفيتو وتعمل على إلغاؤه؟*

*يبدو أن حكام الفساد قد أرادوا محاكاة عبارات بلطجية الصهاينة والأمريكان((الأرض مقابل السلام))و((النفط مقابل الغذاء))
لذلك فكانوا يخوفوننا ليجبرونا على صفقة(( الأمن مقابل الفساد))*

*هناك فرق كبير بين الأمن والأمان والذل والخنوع*

*الجيش يمتلك قوة السلاح لذلك لا يجب أن يبقى كثيرا فى الحكم* 

*الدستور أولا أم البرلمان أولا؟
إذا كان الجيش سيترك الحكم لمجلس رئاسى إنتقالى أفضل أن يأتى الدستور أولا
وإن كان سيظل حتى إجراء إنتخابات البرلمان فأفضل البرلمان أولا*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحضرتم لمبارك جهاز تدليك عضلات فى مستشفى شرم الشيخ..أخشى أن تحضروا أجهزة مساج لنزلاء بورتو طرة

أتبشروننا بأن ياميش رمضان سيكون بأسعار العام الماضى؟؟..نريد أسعار السلع الأساسية بأسعار العام قبل الماضى

أحالوا 25 متهم فى موقعة الجمل للجنايات بينهم مرتضى منصور..كانت المحاكم ألعوبته  ويبدو أنه قد صار ألعوبتها

رغم أن قوات الشرطة كانت أكثر من أعداد الجماهير فى مباراة الزمالك ووادى دجلة..إلا أن ذلك لم يمنع أحداث الشغب..أقترح على وزير الداخلية أن تجلس القوات فى المدرجات وأن يسند تأمين المباريات للجماهير

الملازم الذى أصيب بإرتجاج فى المخ أثناء مباراة الزمالك ووادى دجلة أدلى بتصريح فى قناة النيل للرياضة بأنه حزين لأنه تابع طوال الليل فى المستشفى القنوات الرياضية ولم يجد من ينصف الشرطة..صراحة أنا معجب كثيرا بقوته فعندما أصاب بمجرد صداع لا أستطيع السهر..وهو سهر طوال الليل يشاهد التليفزيون رغم الإرتجاج..عجبى

الشرطة ليست فى حاجة لإستعادة هيبتها..بل هى فى أمس الحاجة لإستعادة إنسانيتها..فقط المعاملة الحسنة والآدمية هى من ستعيد ثقة الشعب فى الشرطة

شيكابالا ظهر بين الجماهير وهو يمسك شمروخ مشتعل..أخشى أن يظهر بين البلطجية وهو يحمل قنبلة مولتوف

رفض ثوار اليمن للوصاية السعودية تبشر بأن ثورتهم على الطريق الصحيح

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ذبح النظام السورى وشبيحته لمطرب الثورة إبراهيم *قاشوش* ..فإذا كانوا يتصورون بذلك أنهم سيخمدون الثورة فنقبهم سيصبح على *فاشوش* فهذه الممارسات تشعل الثورات لا تخمدها

إقتحم الأهالى قسم سمسطا وهربوا 11 متهم فقام منصور العيسوى *بإيقاف* المأمور وإحالته للتحقيق..إما أن توفر يا سيادة الوزير القوات اللازمة لحماية الأقسام أو تكون شجاع وتقدم *إستقالتك*

من العيب على *الصيادلة* أن يكون إقبالهم على إنتخابات نقابتهم ضعيف رغم أنه الأول بعد سبعة عشر عام..فضعف الإقبال على الإنتخابات فى شتى صورها مرض يحتاج إلى *دواء*

90 ألف جنيه مكافأة للاعبى الأهلى بمناسبة فوزهم ببطولة الدورى العام..يا ترى كم يستحق كل واحد من أفراد الشعب كمكافأة بمناسبة فوزهم فى الثورة؟

شباب الثورة أجبروا مؤيدى مبارك على الرحيل من *ميدان مصطفى محمود*..عقبال ما نجبر جميع الفلول على الرحيل من *الساحة السياسية*

سيطر قراصنة الإنترنت على صفحة 25 يناير الداعمة للثورة ووضعوا صورة مبارك كخلفية فى الصفحة..ووصفوا أنفسهم بأنهم أبناء مبارك..يا زين ما خّلف..مش كفاية القرصنة على مصر ..كمان قرصنة على الإنترنت؟!!!

----------


## ابومحمدالعراقي

السلام عليكم..كم هي مدهشه تلك الروح المصريه....نحن واثقون من ان النهايه ستكون بداية عهد جديد...قلوبنا معكم...استفادومن تجربة العراق...لاختزال ثماني سنوات في سنه واحده....حديثكم اليوم يشبه الى حد بعيد احاديثنا قبل ثمان سنوات...تهيأوللصدمات...للوعود الكاذبه...لسقوط الاقنعه..للمتاجره بالحقوق..حقظ الله مصر من كل شر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم..كم هي مدهشه تلك الروح المصريه....نحن واثقون من ان النهايه ستكون بداية عهد جديد...قلوبنا معكم...استفادومن تجربة العراق...لاختزال ثماني سنوات في سنه واحده....حديثكم اليوم يشبه الى حد بعيد احاديثنا قبل ثمان سنوات...تهيأوللصدمات...للوعود الكاذبه...لسقوط الاقنعه..للمتاجره بالحقوق..حقظ الله مصر من كل شر


أخى الحبيب أبو محمد
تحية لك ولأهلنا أهل العراق ..المتاجرة بالحقوق ديدن كل الظلمة والفاسدين..أشكرك على تمنياتك الجميلة..وأدعو الله من كل قلبى أن تعود العراق لنا ونعود لها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللحية سنة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
لكن ليس كل من له لحية إنسان متدين
فللتيس لحية..وإذا رفعت نظرك للأعلى قليلا فستجد أن له قرون أيضا

جماعة الجهاد أو الجماعة الإسلامية يدها ملوثة بدماء المصريين
وتريد أن تغسل أيديها بالخوض فى أعراض ثوار التحرير وربما سفك دمائهم فى الجمعة القادمة
وهى الآن تتملق المجلس العسكرى
إذا أردت أن تعرف لماذا من فضلك إقرأ الفقرة السابقة

ميدان روكسى وميدان مصطفى محمود وميدان رمسيس إيد واحدة

عاصم عبدالماجد المتحدث الرسمى بإسم الجماعة الإسلامية..لقد خضت فى أعراض ثوار التحرير..نماما مثل طلعت زكريا بتاع حاحة وتفاحة
ياليتك تقرأ سورة النور لتضيء قلبك الملىء بالظلام فأمثالك يسيئون لصورة المسلم

إلى المشير طنطاوى :قدمت اليوم تحية لشهداء ثورة 25 يناير..أتمنى أن تثبت ذلك بالفعل لا بالقول 

إلى المجلس العسكرى:لعب السادات لعبة التوازنات وإستخدم ورقة الإسلاميين فإغتالوه..ومن يلعب بالنار تحرقه..فلا تقعوا فى نفس الخطأ

المجلس العسكرى لم يستمد شرعيته من تكليف مبارك له ..فمبارك فقد الشرعية يوم 28 يناير..شرعيتكم بسبب ثقة الثوار بكم..وإن لم تكونوا تريدون أن يقفز أحد على السلطة فعليكم أن تعملوا من أجل من منحكم شرعيتكم..أما قولكم بأنكم لن تسمحوا لأحد بالقفز فوق السلطة فذكرنى هذا بمقولات مبارك وعلى عبدالله صالح وبن على والقذافى وبشار..

التساؤل عن إمكانية إقامة جنازة عسكرية لمبارك فى حالة موته إستخفاف بالشعب المصرى وبدماء شهداء الثورة..ياترى ممكن ندفنه جنب بن لادن؟

إذا أردت أن تعرف من هو السلفى الحقيقى فإقرأ سيرة السلف وقارن بين الآراء والأفعال والأخلاق

المعلق الرياضى محمود بكر..عندما يتكلم عن الكرة يجعلنى أحس بأنه أفضل معلق على الإطلاق..وعندما يتحدث عن السياسة فأشعر أنه أسوأ معلق على الإطلاق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما يحدث فى العباسية يدفع بالمرء إلى الجنون

ياترى مبارك ماسك ذلة على مين ؟

القذافى يوجه كلمة للمصريين بمناسبة ثورة يوليو..ياعم إتلهى..مش ناقصاك

1-نشاط ملحوظ لفلول النظام وأمن الدولة على الإنترنت والقنوات التليفزيونية روج إلى أن ثوار التحرير سبب وقف الحال
2-مندسين أغلقوا مجمع المصالح الحكومية وآخرين هددوا بغلق قناة السويس
3-الفنجرى يلوح بأصبعه ويهيب بالمواطنين الشرفاء التصدى لمحاولات التخريب
4-إنتقال إحنا آسفين ياريس من مصطفى محمود إلى ميدان روكسى
5-قتالين القتلى الذين يسمون أنفسهم بجماعة الجهاد يسيئون لثوار التحرير ويدعون للتظاهر فى الجمعة القادمة بالتحرير لدعم المجلس العسكرى
6-طنطاوى يقول بأن حركة 6 أبريل تريد الوقيعة بين الجيش والشعب
7-ظهور إتهامات لحركة 6 أبريل بالعمالة وتلقى بعض أفرادها تدريبات فى الخارج لإحداث ثورة
8-إشتباكات فى العباسية وإلقاء قنابل مولتوف
9-الإخوان المسلمون يعلنون أنهم سينضمون للإسلاميين فى مليونيتهم الجمعة القادمة بالتحرير وتحذر المجلس العسكرى من مغبة وضع مواد فوق دستورية
10-؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما كنتش اعرف ان عندك حس فكاهى نقدى لااااااااذع للدرجادى يا احمد :: 
سامح تقصيرى فى المتابعة ودايما مبدع يا باشمهندس ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ما كنتش اعرف ان عندك حس فكاهى نقدى لااااااااذع للدرجادى يا احمد
> سامح تقصيرى فى المتابعة ودايما مبدع يا باشمهندس


والله يا جيهان مجرد فضفضة بدل ما الواحد يطق من جنابه
أشكرك كثيرا فمداخلتك رفعت معنوياتى
شكرا لك
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أرجو أن يتم عمل تحقيق موسع فى ملابسات خسارة منتخب مصر العسكرى نهائى بطولة كأس العالم العسكرى أمام الجزائر  وما أعقبه من أحداث شغب بين لاعبوا المنتخبين
أوجه أصابع الإتهام إلى حركة 6 أبريل والبرادعى وأيمن نور
فشباب 6 أبريل قد قاموا بتدريب لاعبوا المنتخب الجزائر على كيفية الكفاح السلمى للفوز بالمباراة وكيفية البلطجة بعدها وضرب الفريق المصرى
أما أحمد عيد عبد الملك لاعب المنتخب العسكرى ونادى حرس الحدود فأدعوه إلى الإنضمام إلى الجماعة الإسلامية فى الجمعة القادمة بالتحرير حتى نستفيد من قدراته المهارية فى الضرب بالشلاليت

----------


## nariman

> أرجو أن يتم عمل تحقيق موسع فى ملابسات خسارة منتخب مصر العسكرى نهائى بطولة كأس العالم العسكرى أمام الجزائر وما أعقبه من أحداث شغب بين لاعبوا المنتخبين
> أوجه أصابع الإتهام إلى حركة 6 أبريل والبرادعى وأيمن نور
> فشباب 6 أبريل قد قاموا بتدريب لاعبوا المنتخب الجزائر على كيفية الكفاح السلمى للفوز بالمباراة وكيفية البلطجة بعدها وضرب الفريق المصرى
> أما أحمد عيد عبد الملك لاعب المنتخب العسكرى ونادى حرس الحدود فأدعوه إلى الإنضمام إلى الجماعة الإسلامية فى الجمعة القادمة بالتحرير حتى نستفيد من قدراته المهارية فى الضرب بالشلاليت


 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> 


 :: 
شكرا ناريمان
إنت عارفة إيه أطرف تعليق قرأته اليوم على الفيس بوك؟
بيقول لك ((الروينى مش بتاع ساندويتشات..الروينى بتاع إشاعات)) 
 ::

----------


## amshendy

> ما يحدث فى العباسية يدفع بالمرء إلى الجنون
> 
> ياترى مبارك ماسك ذلة على مين ؟
> 
> القذافى يوجه كلمة للمصريين بمناسبة ثورة يوليو..ياعم إتلهى..مش ناقصاك
> 
> 1-نشاط ملحوظ لفلول النظام وأمن الدولة على الإنترنت والقنوات التليفزيونية روج إلى أن ثوار التحرير سبب وقف الحال
> 2-مندسين أغلقوا مجمع المصالح الحكومية وآخرين هددوا بغلق قناة السويس
> 3-الفنجرى يلوح بأصبعه ويهيب بالمواطنين الشرفاء التصدى لمحاولات التخريب
> ...


اخى احمد 
لولا ان العباسية مقفولة عليهم و اكيد انت عارف اقصد مين كنت نزلت الخميس الجاى هناك بدل ما انزل التحرير من اللى الواحد شايفه 
برضه الحمد لله ان الواحد بعقله علشان منتهورش على حد

http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7...17927444953416

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أ*  إنتخابات
*ب* برلمان
معلش يا جماعة
لازم نتعلم ألف باء ديموقراطية لإننا ما زلنا فى KG1 ديموقراطية حسب تصريحات الخبير الإستريبتيزى فى برنامج صباح دريم
يختى كاطو ماطو كميلة  يختى
قبل ثورة يوليو 52 كانت الأحزاب تمارس ديموقراطية حقيقية ولم يفسدها إلا تدخلات من كان يجلس على العرش ومن ظل يجلس عليه حتى الآن
واضح أن سيادة الخبير الكبير الخطير محتاج إن الشعب يدخله KG1 فى حضانة الثورة

أحمد يا بهجت..لو مارجعتش برنامج *صباح* دريم يبقى *نهارك* إسود

أحمد يا بهجت..المفروض تغير إسم قناتك بدلا من *Dream* (حلم)يجب أن يكون إسم القناة *Nightmare*(كابوس)

*دينا عبدالرحمن*: مذيعة حازت على إحترام كل مصرى شريف..يا بخت أى قناة بك
فأنت مذيعة محترمة ومثقفة وواعية ولبقة ودمثة الأخلاق وموضوعية ويكفى عزتك وكرامتك وردك غيبة الغائبين وعدم تفريطك فى أصول مهنتك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى احمد 
> لولا ان العباسية مقفولة عليهم و اكيد انت عارف اقصد مين كنت نزلت الخميس الجاى هناك بدل ما انزل التحرير من اللى الواحد شايفه 
> برضه الحمد لله ان الواحد بعقله علشان منتهورش على حد
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7...17927444953416


ربنا يستر يا عم شندى
ربنا يستر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قلتم أن محاكمة مبارك وأعوانه ستتم فى أرض المعارض بمدينة نصر..ليه إنتوا ح تحطوهم فى فاترينات؟

ثم قلتم بأن المحاكمة ستتم فى أكاديمية الشرطة..وأنباء عن التفكير فى مكان آخر..أقترح أن تحاكموهم فى حديقة الحيوان أو فى السيرك القومى بالعجوزة ..فهناك لن تحتاجون إلى إستجلاب أقفاص..وبالمرة يبقوا قريبين من ميدان مصطفى محمود..

عيب عليكم ألا تجرى المحاكمات فى مكانها الطبيعى وهى المحكمة..من لا يستطيع أن تأمين محاكمة  كيف سنستأمنه على تأمين مصر؟

تحية وشكر خاص للتيار الإسلامى على مظاهرة الأمس..فعدم حدوث أى تصادمات أو عنف شيء مبشر بالخير..أتمنى أن يسير الحال هكذا دائما على طول الخط..

التيارات الإسلامية قدمت لليبراليين أكبر خدمة فى مظاهراتهم بالأمس..فالمجلس العسكرى الذى أيدوه هو من بدأ فى مراجعة نفسه بعد نتيجة الإستفتاء حينما هلل لها الإسلاميون..وبعد مظاهرة الأمس أعتقد أنه سيؤكد على تأييد المواد الحاكمة للدستور

هل المشهد الذى أكد فيه الإسلاميون بالأمس على قوتهم سينصب فى مصلحتهم فعلا..أم أن ذلك سيخيف منهم الأغلبية الصامتة ويجعلهم ينحازون إلى التيارات الأخرى؟

كنا نخوف بالأجندات الإيرانية..وبعد رفع علم السعودية بالأمس فى ميدان التحرير سنخاف أكثر من الأجندات السعودية..فالنموذج السعودى هو أسوأ نموذج فى تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية من نظام حاكم عميل للغرب

شباب التيار الإسلامى فى أغلبه شباب مخلص للدين والوطن..ولو جنح أكثرهم للوسطية فإن ذلك سيصب بلا شك فى مصلحة لا مصر فحسب بل والوطن العربى والعالم الإسلامى

إلى من قتلوا عبدالفتاح يونس:من أنتم؟

إلى من هاجموا قسم العريش:من أنتم؟

إلى من رفعوا علم السعودية فى ميدان التحرير:من أنتم؟

مع حفظ كافة حقوق الملكية الأدبية والفكرية لصاحب تساؤل من أنتم الزعيم اللولبى ملك ملوك الملوخية بالتقلية والفول والطعمية مخرب القذافى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

آخر تصريح يقول بأن محاكمة مبارك ستتم فى *أكاديمية الشرطة*..أخشى أن تكونوا ناويين بالإكتفاء بتوقيع عقوبة عليه بالحبس *خميس وجمعة*

يقيم مبارك خارج السجون وستتم محاكمته خارج المحاكم إلهى يبتليكم ب خراج

يستعرض مجلس الوزراء غدا الدفعة الأولى من حركة التطهير..لا تنسوا أيها الوزراء إحضار زجاجات ديتول وأرجوكم أن تلبسوا قناعات واقية وقفازات فلا نريد أن تنتقل العدوى لكم

قانون الغدر سيطبق  على الغدارين بس ياريت ما تعملوش حركات نذالة وتوجهونه لكل من تريدون أن تتخلصوا منه من أبناء مصر الشرفاء

حركة المحافظين المنتظرة ووضع معايير للإختيار تمهيدا لإختيار المحافظين فيما بعد بالإنتخاب خطوة موفقة ..نتمنى أن تختاروا من يهتمون بمحافظاتهم لا من يهتمون بمحافظهم

عروض دولية للطاقة المتجددة بقروض ميسرة..أتمنى أن يتفهم كل الوزراء أنهم فى مرحلة إنتقالية..ولا يجب على أى منهم توريط الحكومات القادمة فى أى قروض

تم الإفراج عن 1189 سجينا بعد إنقضاء نصف المدة بمناسبة عيد الثورة..ياترى ده عفو فعلا من أجل العفو..ولّا إنتم بتفضّوا مكان للى جايين فى السكة؟

وزير الداخلية يهنىء المشير وعصام شرف وشيخ الأزهر بشهر رمضان..نريدك أن تهنئنا بعودة الأمان إلى الشارع المصرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحمد لله إن محاكمة مبارك ستذاع على القنوات ال*غير مشفرة* مش على الإيه آر تى ولا قنوات الأوربت ولا قنوات الجزيرة المشفرة

هل إستطاع التليفزيون المصرى ب*تسويق* المحاكمة على القنوات الأخرى بمبالغ طائلة؟إذا لم يكونوا قد فعلوا فعليهم بأخذ تجربة سمير زاهر فى *تسويق* مباريات الدورى العام

إذا كان التليفزيون قام بالفعل بتسويق المحاكمات فضائيا فأرجو أن يخصصوا جزءا من التسويق لصالح أسر شهداء وضحايا الثورة

برغم أن الطبع يبلغ التطبع ..عندما يدلى مبارك وعلاء بأقوالهما أتمنى ألا يصدر أى تصفيق من داخل القفص

مبارك أتخمنا طوال فترة حكمه ب*المزيد من الحريات* لذلك أتمنى أن يكافئه القاضى بالمزيد من *العقوبات*

*فضضتم* إعتصام التحرير..أرجوا ألا تكون محاكمة الغد* فض مجالس*

مبارك *طرف البكرة* فإذا كانت المحاكمة غدا حقيقية وليست صورية فأبشروا بأن البكرة *ح تكر*

القاضى أحمد رفعت..إما سيخلدك التاريخ كقاض منصف أو ستصبح مثل قاضى البلاج يا قاضى

أرجو ألا تشغلنا المحاكمة التى ستحاكم العهد *الماضى* عمّا نريده لمصرنا فى *المستقبل*

إلى منصور العيسوى: عاينت قفص الإتهام الذى سيدخله رموز النظام من الداخل ..فأعمل جاهدا ألا يدفعك أحد إلى أن تدخله فى المستقبل كمتهم

الثائر الحق هو الذى يهدأ *بعد* أن تتحقق مطالبه..بعد أن تتحقق وليس *قبل* ذلك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بعض الطرق الصوفية أبت إلا أن تشترك فى مولد سيدى التحرير

فى مولد سيدى التحرير كان فيه مدد..بس المدد جاء عن طريق خرازانات وعصى الجيش والشرطة

فى تعليق لبعض الصوفيين أن حكم مبارك زال بسبب غضبة آل البيت..طيب إنتوا كنتم ليه بيتباركوا حكم مبارك وبتبايعوا جمال من بعده؟

لو تم التصويت بلا فى الإستفتاء على تعديل المواد الدستورية لما ظل المجلس العسكرى فى الحكم ولا ظهرت المواد فوق الدستورية على السطح
والسطح هذا ذكرنى بالأغنية الهابطة التى تقول حط النقط على الحروف قبل ما نطلع سوا ع الروف..يا خسارة

هل آن الأوان الذى تتحد فيه جميع التيارات مرة أخرى لإعادة الثورة إلى طريقها الصحيح؟

إلى كل من تعجل وأراد أن يقتطع قطعة من التورتة:لا تسلخ الدب قبل صيده..

فزورة : ما مغزى زيارة المشير طنطاوى لميدان التحرير؟

حزب الأغلبية الذى يسمى بحزب الكنبة ليس على قلب رجل واحد..فمنهم من يجلس على مصطبة ومنهم من يجلس على دكة ومنهم من يجلس على الأرض

إنفردت الثورة المصرية على سائر الثورات بأنها الوحيدة التى تم محاولة فضها بالجمال وبقنابل المولتوف..سبك إنت..مصر أم الدنيا برضه

إلى الذين أعلنوا إقامة *إمارة* إسلامية فى سيناء..ب*أمارة* إيه؟؟

المبادىء الحاكمة للدستور كلام فاضى  فهى إلتفاف على الإرادة الشعبية يجب رفضها وعلى أقل الإيمان طرحها للإستفتاء قبل إقرارها

ليس دخول مبارك لقفص الإتهام هو الذى يبين أننا على الطريق الصحيح..بل ذهاب طنطاوى للمحكمة للإدلاء بشهادته المطلوبة..هذا إذا كنا سنصبح فعلا دولة للقانون..فيجب ألا يكون هناك أى فرد فوق القانون

----------


## أحمد ناصر

التحقيق مع المدنيين فى النيابة العسكرية ومحاكماتهم فى المحاكم العسكرية يجب أن ينتهى الآن
نقول الآن..

كانت محاكمة العادلى بالأمس ومحاكمة اليوم لمبارك وأنداله أقصد أنجاله أشبه بسوق التلات..كان ناقص بس نشوف بياع بينادى سميط وبيض وجبنة حتى تكتمل الصورة

الشيء الإيجابى فى منع البث التليفزيونى للمحاكمات أننا لن نشاهد مبارك وهو يلعب فى مناخيره

مبارك وأنداله لم يقولون أفندم هذه المرة..رغم إنها فى المرة الأولى كانت طالعة من بقهم زى السكر

بشار الأسد بيشرب من دم السوريين فى عز نهار رمضان ودباباته تقصف المساجد..القذلفى طلع جنبك ملاك

الفرق بين ثورتنا وثورة الإنجليز أن بعض ثوارهم سرقوا المتاجر بينما تكفل البلطجية عندنا بفعل ذلك

فى الصومال الصيام إجبارى 24 ساعة فى اليوم و30 يوم فى الشهر..أين أنتم أيها المسلمون؟

إلى فضيلة الشيخ الذى يقول مال المرأة والعلم..هل نسيت أننا أمة إقرأ؟يعنى لازم كل شوية واحد من حضراتكم يقول كلمة بايخة تسيء للعلم والعلماء..حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك وفى فهمك للدين

أيها الإسلام..كم من الناس الذين يسيئون لك وكم من الجرائم التى ترتكب زورا بإسمك

تحكم أى جهة فى مواد فوق دستورية مرفوض شكلا وموضوعا..لا نجاح لتلك الثورة إلا إذا كان الجميع تحت طائلة القانون ولا يكون هناك أى فرد أو جهة فوق القانون أو الدستور

الثورة لن تخمد بسيطرة قوات الجيش والشرطة على ميدان التحرير..نفذوا مطالب الشعب ولن يحتج أحد بعد ذلك

العملية* نسر* إسم الحملة الأمنية  لتطهير سيناء من* الحدادى والغربان*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بعد تنازل المجلس العسكرى عن بلاغاته ضد أسماء محفوظ ولوىء نجاتى قررت سميرة سعيد تغيير أغنيتها إلى أنا ح أتنازل عنك دايما مهما يكون

تنازل المجلس العسكرى عن البلاغ ضد أسماء محفوظ ولوىء نجاتى ذكرنى بعفو مبارك عن إبراهيم عيسى ووائل الإبراشى

يمكنك أن تسب الدين فنحيلك إلى المحاكم المدنية..لكن إذا فكرت أن تسب المجلس العسكرى فسنقدمك فورا للمحكمة العسكرية

العيب فى الذات الملكية عيب والعيب فى المؤسسة العسكرية عيب والعيب إعمل معروف عيب  عيب ما أنتاش مكسوف عيب

كل من تم الحكم عليه فى المحاكم العسكرية يجب إعادة محاكمته أمام المحاكم المدنية ونحن نتحدث عن آلاف لا عن عشرات

حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل قال كلمة حق نالت إحترام الجميع لا فض فوك يا أبو إسماعيل

هل من المعقول أن تظل دينا عبدالرحمن متوقفة عن العمل حتى الآن؟

يا أيها الصهاينة..إذا هاجمتم غزة ح نغزكم ودم الجنديين الذان قتلا على الحدود لن يذهب هباء فعهد الإنبطاح قد ولى

يضيق حصار الثوار حول طرابلس العاصمة..شكلك ح تتمرجح عن قريب يا قذافى

على عبدالله صالح أصبح يوجه كلماته لليمنيين من داخل المستشفيات..لا عجب فى ذلك فنظامه كان نظام مريض

الولايات المتحدة والدول الأوروبية تتوحد فى دعوة الأسد للرحيل..منك لله يا بشار وحدت أعدائنا وقتلت إخواننا

صدعونا ببطولات حركات المقاومة ودول الممانعة نريد شعوبا محاربة فعدد الطلقات التى أطلقت من الجيش العربى السورى على أبناء سوريا لو أطلقت على الصهاينة لتغيرت ملامح الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى

إرحل يا بشار ولا تفعل مثل القذافى المجنون فلا نريد أن نخسر العتاد العربى من أجل تمسككم بمقاعد الحكم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أتمنى أن يكون عهد الانبطاح قد ولى بالفعل وأخاف أن يكون عاد متسرباً بليل.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أتمنى أن يكون عهد الانبطاح قد ولى بالفعل وأخاف أن يكون عاد متسرباً بليل.


المشكلة يا علاء إن القرار حتى الآن ليس فى يد الشعب
وتبجح الغرب علينا بأن مصر لابد من أن تلتزم بتعهداتها وتأمين حدودها الشرقية(قصدهم حماية الصهاينة)ثم قتل الضابط والمجندين المصريين
ورد فعل باهت جدا حتى الآن من الجانب المصرى
ولو حدثت تلك الأحداث فى ظل رئيس وحكومة تم إنتخابهم بنزاهة لفكرت إسرائيل ألف مرة قبل أن تقدم على أى عمل أحمق
وإن شاء الله تعالى وقت حسابهم قد إقترب ..لدى يقين بذلك..

----------


## علاء زين الدين

رد فعل باهت من ا لإعلام المصري أيضاً. لا تجد الخبر إلا في التيكر أسفل الشاشة على أون تي في، أما القنوات المصرية الأخرى فلا حس ولا خبر.

هذا فضلاً عن عدم تغطية ما يجري في غزة الآن.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> رد فعل باهت من ا لإعلام المصري أيضاً. لا تجد الخبر إلا في التيكر أسفل الشاشة على أون تي في، أما القنوات المصرية الأخرى فلا حس ولا خبر.
> 
> هذا فضلاً عن عدم تغطية ما يجري في غزة الآن.


معك كل الحق
 للأسف الشديد أخذت أتنقل بين القنوات طوال الليل فلم أجد شيء يذكر
حتى قناة النيل للأخبار تناقش الآن سيناء على خلفية الإرهاب وكأنهم يطمئنون الصهاينة
لكن حقيقة لست أدرى ماذا يحدث فى غزة الآن..فماذا يحدث؟وأين يمكننى المتابعة؟..لم أجد قناة واحدة إخبارية تشير إلى أشياء تحدث الآن فى غزة!!!

----------


## علاء زين الدين

غزة تتعرض لغارات وهناك 7 شهداء على الأقل. 
توقفت حركة البضائع عبر الأنفاق نتيجة للقصف الحدودي المستمر.
لا تنس أن معبر رفح قد عاد منذ مدة إلى سيرته الأولى أيام مبارك. 
كان إبعاد نبيل العربي إلى معتقل الجامعة العربية إيذاناً بانتهاء عصر عدم الانبطاح، وأتمنى أن أكون مخطئاً.
إطلاق صواريخ من غزة على عسقلان ويبدو أن حوالى مليون ونصف إسرائيلي سيبيتون في المخابئ الليلة.
قصف مواقف عسكرية لحماس في غزة وأهداف أخرى مختلفة.
استشهاد ضابط وجنديين مصريين بنيران إسرائيلية أثناء تعقب منفذي عملية إيلات بزعم الصهاينة.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> غزة تتعرض لغارات وهناك 7 شهداء على الأقل. 
> توقفت حركة البضائع عبر الأنفاق نتيجة للقصف الحدودي المستمر.
> لا تنس أن معبر رفح قد عاد منذ مدة إلى سيرته الأولى أيام مبارك. 
> كان إبعاد نبيل العربي إلى معتقل الجامعة العربية إيذاناً بانتهاء عصر عدم الانبطاح، وأتمنى أن أكون مخطئاً.
> إطلاق صواريخ من غزة على عسقلان ويبدو أن حوالى مليون ونصف إسرائيلي سيبيتون في المخابئ الليلة.
> قصف مواقف عسكرية لحماس في غزة وأهداف أخرى مختلفة.
> استشهاد ضابط وجنديين مصريين بنيران إسرائيلية أثناء تعقب منفذي عملية إيلات بزعم الصهاينة.


قاتلهم الله
بالفعل أشاهد الآن فى قناة الجزيرة بعض من هذه الأخبار
ولا أدرى لماذا تأخرت القنوات فى بث هذه الأخبار حتى الآن
بالفعل كان نقل نبيل العربى من منصبه شيء مؤسف
والمؤسف أكثر أن يكون موقف مصر الحر يعتمد على شخص مثل نبيل العربى
رغم أن الملايين من المصريين لا يقبلون بتلك المهازل
وإن لم يتسق الموقف الرسمى مع الموقف الشعبى فسنحتاج إلى ثورات وثورات حتى توضع الأمور فى نصابها
فنحن لا نريد فقط فتح المعابر..بل نريد حرية الإنتقال بين جميع العرب عبر حدودهم المصطنعة
ولا سبيل إلى ذلك إلا بالتخلص من الحكام الخونة عملاء الصهاينة والأمريكان
أتسائل دائما كيف يمكن لأحد أن يهنأ له عيش بينما إخوانه يقصفون ويقتلون 
الحرب مع الصهاينة قادمة لا محالة 
ولا نامت أعين الجبناء

----------


## سراقة

حكايه سيناء دى اشتغاله للشعب المصرى متفق عليها مع الاصدقاء اليهود 
حاجه من اتنين 
ياما مسلسل لتكريم مبارك واختلاق البراءة له وتكون مسببه باعتباره كان حامى الحمى 
لان الاعلام المصرى ال يولع ده مركز عليها جدا فى كل القنوات 
يا أما مسلسل من نوع اخر وهو استمرار الحكم العسكرى ولا زم يكون حاكم عسكرى

----------


## amshendy

> حكايه سيناء دى اشتغاله للشعب المصرى متفق عليها مع الاصدقاء اليهود 
> حاجه من اتنين 
> ياما مسلسل لتكريم مبارك واختلاق البراءة له وتكون مسببه باعتباره كان حامى الحمى 
> لان الاعلام المصرى ال يولع ده مركز عليها جدا فى كل القنوات 
> يا أما مسلسل من نوع اخر وهو استمرار الحكم العسكرى ولا زم يكون حاكم عسكرى


اعتقد   ان سيناريو  ما حدث هو مصر ارسلت 1000 جندى باسلحة ثقيلة الى المنطقة ( ج ) بموافقة اسرائيل و امريكا للقضاء على المسلحين  لحماية خطوط الغاز بعد الحوادث الامنية المتكررة هرب بعضهم الى غزة و البعض الاخر وجدها فرصة مع بعض اعضاء نفس الجماعة فى غزة لتنفيذ عملية كبيرة  ضد اسرائيل و هنا وقعت حادثتان الاولى اثناء مطاردة اسرائيل لافراد العملية حدث ضرب نار على الحدود المصرية فاستشهد ضابط و جنديين  و قتل اسرائيليان اثناء تبادل اطلاق النار 
اما الحادثة الثانية هاجم افراد من سيناء احد الكمائن بسبب القبض على بعض اهالى سيناء فاستشهد ضابط و ثلاثة جنود   ما دفع الى ارسال فرقة صاعقة لاستغلال الوضع سياسيا  و خرجت ملومات بان لايوجد تاهب فى الجيش التانى او التالت  و لا يوجد دفاع جوى للقوات التى ذهبت لسيناء مما يفضح العملية بانها موجهة الى المسلحين فى سيناء و ليست الدفاع ضد اسرائيل مما اضطر الى الدفع بدفاع جوى 
الاهم هل ستستمر العملية الى 9 سبتمبر ؟
او اكتر ؟
اذا استمرت ل 9 سبتمبر تعنى ان المطلوب استغلالها لاجهاض المظاهرات ضد الاحكام العسكرية 
اذا استمرت اكتر من ذلك يعنى  محاولة اجهاض الانتخابات 
و الاحتمال الاول يعنى ان العملية تستمر 20 يوم تصعيد و هذا كارثة 

العملية التى حدثت ربما تحمل ان تلك الجماعات مخترقة  لانها تنهى المظاهرات ضد نتنياهو  و توقف احتمال الاعتراف بدولة فلسطينية 
و فى نفس الوقت يكتسب المجلس شعبية بالايحاء ان مصر فى خطر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى سراقة
أخى  amshendy
بالفعل سيناريو تمديد فترة الحكم العسكرى أو إستمراره من السيناريوهات الأكثر خطورة على البلاد فى الفترة الراهنة
على المجلس العسكرى أن يسرع بإقامة إنتخابات حرة ونزيهة فورا
أو عليه أن يقوم بالتفرغ لحماية حدودنا وبالذات حدودنا الشرقية و نقل سلطاته إلى مجلس رئاسى إنتقالى مكون من جميع الأطياف تكون مهمته إدارة البلاد حتى الإنتهاء من نقل السلطة إلى برلمان ورئيس بالإنتخاب
لا سيما أن المجلس العسكرى قد أبدى ضعفا ملحوظا فى الحفاظ على الأمن الداخلى فى الشارع المصرى
ومنذ ساعات تمت البلطجة على القيادى الإخوانى محمد البلتاجى بنفس سيناريو البلطجة على د.عمرو حمزاوى والفنانة بسمة
فهذه الأحداث إذا ربطت ببعضها فإنها تجعلنا نستبعد فكرة المصادفة
والأحداث مشتعلة الآن أمام السفارة الإسرائيلية ومحاولات إقتحامها من آلاف المتظاهرين
نحن فعلا فى خطر محدق
وهذا الخطر لن يزول إلا فى حالة تسليم السلطة فورا لسلطة مدنية
والمناخ والمزاج العام لن يستسيغ أبدا أن تحكم مصر بواسطة العسكر
فعلى المجلس العسكرى تقدير خطورة الموقف والتصرف بما يليق بوطنية هذه المؤسسة العسكرية
وإلا فعلى بلادنا السلام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الثوار يحيطون بطرابلس يا قذافى..فاضل ع الحلو دقة

المتظاهرون يحيطون بالسفارة الإسرائيلية..فاضل على القبيح زقة

أرجو من ثوار ليبيا أن يسلمونا معمر القذافى وهو حى..نحتاج مواهبه فى قناة موجة كوميدى

لماذا إنفضت مظاهرات الصهاينة سريعا؟لأنهم لا مبدأ لهم ولا عهد لهم

كلما شاهدت مواقف على طيب أردوجان كلما تمنيت أن يكون مصريا

نبيل العربى..أرادوا تجميدك فى جامعة الدول العربية..ياريت تفكر ترشح نفسك لرئاسة مصر فحظوظك ستكون كبيرة فى الفوز

فيديوهات ضرب وتعذيب السوريين على أيدى الشبيحة ورجال الأسد تدل على أن نهاية الأسد قد أصبحت مسألة وقت

أين المجلس العسكرى من أحداث الإعتداء الإسرائيلى؟لا أسكت الله لكم حسا

----------


## nariman

> الثوار يحيطون بطرابلس يا قذافى..فاضل ع الحلو دقة
> 
> المتظاهرون يحيطون بالسفارة الإسرائيلية..فاضل على القبيح زقة
> 
> أرجو من ثوار ليبيا أن يسلمونا معمر القذافى وهو حى..نحتاج مواهبه فى قناة موجة كوميدى
> 
> لماذا إنفضت مظاهرات الصهاينة سريعا؟لأنهم لا مبدأ لهم ولا عهد لهم
> 
> كلما شاهدت مواقف على طيب أردوجان كلما تمنيت أن يكون مصريا
> ...


 :2: 

*صدقت والله يا أحمد*
*تسلم ايدك*

 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> حكايه سيناء دى اشتغاله للشعب المصرى متفق عليها مع الاصدقاء اليهود 
> حاجه من اتنين 
> ياما مسلسل لتكريم مبارك واختلاق البراءة له وتكون مسببه باعتباره كان حامى الحمى 
> لان الاعلام المصرى ال يولع ده مركز عليها جدا فى كل القنوات 
> يا أما مسلسل من نوع اخر وهو استمرار الحكم العسكرى ولا زم يكون حاكم عسكرى




نكتة الموسم 

الجيش يعمل صفقة مع عدوه الاول ويقتل اولاده ليه ؟!

علشان تكريم مبارك .. ماكان اسهل يهروبه من الاول ياراجل !!!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *صدقت والله يا أحمد*
> *تسلم ايدك*


 الله يسلمك يا ناريمان من كل سوء
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قال القذافى إفتحوا مخازن الأسلحة ..يا ترى كان بيكلم مين؟

مبروك يا شعب ليبيا تحرير طرابلس..أمانة عليكم تدونى التوك توك بتاع القذافى

ها يا بشار الأسد..شفت بعينك؟طبعا سقوط القذافى بالنسبة لك فيلم رعب

يا حكام العرب..لمثل هذا فأعدوا

يا شعب ليبيا العظيم..لا تجعلوا للغرب نصيب فى ثرواتكم..حاذروا من الإنقسام والإختلاف وحاذروا من العملاء والخونة

باب العزيزية سابقا..باب زويلة حاليا

كتابك الأخضر لم يشفع لك فى اليوم الإسود يا قذافى

يا رب حرر كل بلاد العرب والمسلمين من عبدة الكراسى والمناصب وولى علينا خيارنا ولا تولى علينا شرارنا

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> قال القذافى إفتحوا مخازن الأسلحة ..يا ترى كان بيكلم مين؟
> 
> مبروك يا شعب ليبيا تحرير طرابلس..أمانة عليكم تدونى التوك توك بتاع القذافى
> 
> ها يا بشار الأسد..شفت بعينك؟طبعا سقوط القذافى بالنسبة لك فيلم رعب
> 
> يا حكام العرب..لمثل هذا فأعدوا
> 
> باب العزيزية سابقا..باب زويلة حاليا
> ...



تسلم ايدك ..  :: 
ويارب عجل بأجل بشار مبيد شعبه وأعشنا حتى نرا عدالتك فيه



> يا شعب ليبيا العظيم..لا تجعلوا للغرب نصيب فى ثرواتكم..
> حاذروا من الإنقسام والإختلاف وحاذروا من العملاء والخونة


دى بقا بالبونط الكبير .. ويارب الرسالة توصل .. مبروك ثوار ليبيا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تسلم ايدك .. 
> ويارب عجل بأجل بشار مبيد شعبه وأعشنا حتى نرا عدالتك فيه
> 
> 
> دى بقا بالبونط الكبير .. ويارب الرسالة توصل .. مبروك ثوار ليبيا


 شكرا يا شرقاوى
ربنا يسلمك من كل سوء
تعرف إن سقوط نظام بشار هو الشيء الذى يجتمع عليه الأغلبية فى مصر
سواء كانوا ثوار أو فلول أو حزب كنبة؟
وبالذات حبايبنا من أمن الدولة وذيولهم..لإنهم بيعتبروا بشار صديق لإيران
وإيران عدو لأمريكا وإسرائيل والسعودية ونظام مبارك 
 :: 
أما عن ليبيا فطبعا واضح جدا أن للغرب أطماع كبيرة فيها
ووجود الأسلحة الآن فى أيدى الشعب يشكل خطر جسيم على مستقبل ليبيا
وقد يصبح المدخل الذى سيحقق الغرب من خلاله مخططهم القديم الجديد 
إشعال الفتن ومن ثم فرق تسد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنتحار خنوفة أخطر بلطجى فى مصر داخل زنزانته بليمان طرة يثبت أن زملائه من بلطجية السياسة والنزلاء فى نفس الليمان ما عندهومش دم

فى شهر رمضان صام الناس عن الطعام وعن الشراب وعن.......الثورة

من أهم فوازير رمضان..إلا هوّ ميعاد الإنتخابات إمتى؟

فوازير أخرى:أين يختبىء القذافى؟متى سيسقط بشار؟هل سيعود على بن صالح لليمن؟

الحمد لله أن سمير زاهر رئيس إتحاد الكرة لا يمسك بمقاليد الحكم فى مصر..وقتها كان سيفشل فى تنظيم شهر رمضان وربما أجل العشر الأواخر منه إلى شهر ذو القعدة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تركيا تطرد السفير الإسرائيلى..........والله وعملوها الرجالة

إقتراض 87 مليار جنيه من مدخرات القطاع العائلى لتمويل عجز الموازنة.........يوسف غالى ضيع فلوس المعاشات والأساتذة حيضيعوا فلوس المودعين...خيبة بالويبة

مرسوم بقانون لتشديد عقوبة *شراء الأصوات* فى الإنتخابات.........ما فيش بالمرة مرسوم بقانون بتشديد عقوبة *تزوير الإنتخابات*؟

إستئناف ترميم هرم زوسر بعد غد.....ما فيش حد يرمم جيوبنا التى أفلست بعدم رقابة الحكومة على الأسواق وتسبب ذلك فى إنفلات الأسعار؟

هناك كائنات فضائية شككت فى رؤية هلال العيد وأدعت أنه كوكب زحل..اللى ما يشوفش من الغربال يبقى أعمى

القذافى فى رسالة صوتية..المقاومة ستستمر وليبيا ح تشتعل...دى رسالة من تحت الماء؟ربنا يحرقك بجاز

زعموا أن هناك خطة لإعمار العراق ولم نرى إلا دمارا..والآن يقولون إعادة إعمار ليبيا..حذار يا شعب ليبيا من أن تسلموا القط مفتاح الكرار..لا تبنوا بلادكم إلا بسواعدكم أنتم

بشار الأسد عيد على السوريين فى أول أيام عيد الفطر بسبعة قتلى..ياريت تعلفوه علشان نضحى به على العيد الكبير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عندما يتحول شهود الإثبات إلى شهود نفى يبقى ده إسمه إيه؟

عندما يسمح بإدخال صورة مبارك إلى داخل القاعة ومن ثم يتم رفعها يبقى ده إسمه إيه؟

عندما يتم الإعتداء على أهالى الشهداء فى كل مرة خارج المحكمة يبقى ده إسمه إيه؟

عندما يظل مبارك فى قاعة المحكمة حوالى 10 ساعات ومع ذلك يقال أن حالته الصحية لا تسمح بنقله إلى السجن يبقى ده إسمه إيه؟

فى المحكمة القاضى يقول حينما يشاء وحسبما يتراءى له :رفعت الجلسة..لكن الحكم صدر على مبارك من الثوارفى ميدان التحرير حينما كان يلقى بخطاباته قبل التنحى حينما رد الشعب ب : رفعت الجزمة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كيف يخرج المجلس العسكرى البلاد من عنق الزجاجة فى 11 خطوة.؟

1- نقل ميدان التحرير إلى سوق العبور ونقل سوق العبور إلى ميدان التحرير
2-إلغاء يوم الجمعة بحيث يصبح الأسبوع ستة أيام تبدأ بالسبت وتنتهى بالخميس
3-إلغاء يوم 6 من شهر أبريل بحيث يصبح 29 يوم فقط 1-2-3-4-5-7-8 ولحد 30
4-عمل وحدة مع إسرائيل على غرار وحدة مصر وسوريا بحيث لا يكون هناك داعى لتواجد سفارة فى العمارة
5-إجبار كل الليبراليين والعلمانيين على تربية اللحية
6-إجبار كل الإسلاميين على حلق لحاهم
7- إجبار باقى الشعب وهم الأغلبية العظمى على حلق رؤوسهم زلابطة
8-إنزال قمر النايل سات من مداره وتدمير كل الريسفرات وأطباق الدش وعدم السماح بتداولهم
9-الإكتفاء بالقنوات التلفزة المحلية وإلعاء الإنترنت وحظر تداول أى صحف غير قومية بالبلاد
10-التجنيد الإجبارى وإمتداده حتى سن السبعين بحيث يصبح الشعب عبارة عن جيش وشرطة بلا وجع دماغ
11-إلغاء كلمة ثورة ومفرداتها من مفردات اللغة العربية وحتى الثيران نذبحهم كما ذبحنا الخنازير خوفا من إنتشار الإنفلوسة

----------


## amshendy

اما المجلس بتاعنا ده طلع لعيب بشكل

طلع احرف من حسن شحاته ومانويل جوزيه

فهم الشعب انه معاه ضد مبارك

وفهم مبارك ان...ه معاه ضد الثورة

وفهم الإخوان انه معاهم ضد الفلول و الأحزاب

... وفهم السلفيين انه معاهم ضد الكفار

... وفهم الثوار انه مع مدنية الدولة و المبادئ الفوق دستورية ضد الإسلاميين

وفهم الفلول انه معاهم ضد التغيير؟؟

وفهم بتوع التغيير انه معاهم ضد الفلول

و سابهم يطحنوا بعض احلي طحن

وبعد ما قعدهم كلهم علي حجره رماهم كلهم في الزبالة و خلا الناس تتحايل عليه انه يمسك الحكم و يعلن الطوارئ لإنهم فقدوا الثقة في كل دول

منقول

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اما المجلس بتاعنا ده طلع لعيب بشكل
> 
> طلع احرف من حسن شحاته ومانويل جوزيه
> 
> فهم الشعب انه معاه ضد مبارك
> 
> وفهم مبارك ان...ه معاه ضد الثورة
> 
> وفهم الإخوان انه معاهم ضد الفلول و الأحزاب
> ...


 :good:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المحاكمات لمن أطلق الرصاص فى العلن وأفسد البلاد فى العلن يجب أن تكون علنية

حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل كل يوم يثبت بتصريحاته أنه رجل محترم ومتزن وشجاع

على الأزهر أن يثبت وطنيته ويطالب المجلس العسكرى بوضع جدول زمنى فورا لتسليم السلطة 

جمعة تصحيح المسار كانت رائعة..لكن من يريدون إعوجاج المسار ضربوا ضربتهم بمنتهى الخبث

المجلس العسكرى لم يذكر لنا حتى الآن أى جدول زمنى لتسليم السلطة ولا يظن أحد أن السلطة يمكن تسليمها ديليفرى

يجب على الثوار المحافظة على سلمية الثورة وألا يجعلوا أحد يخدعهم ويتسبب فى إلصاق تهمة العنف بهم

إستقلال القضاء..إطلاق حرية الإعلام..إستقلال النقابات..إلغاء قانون الطوارىء..بغير ذلك لا نجاح ولا فلاح

واهم كل من يتصور أن الثورة يمكن أن تخبو بمرور الوقت

----------


## amshendy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KKcKEFO3mw

وده فيديو ابو اسماعيل

----------


## amshendy

فك شفرات رسائل المجلس العسكري :
---------------------------------------------
الرسالة الأولى : المباديء الفوق دستورية.
المرسل إليه : الإخوان والسلفيين والقوي الدينية... نص الرسالة : انا هنا.. واوعوا تفتكروا في يوم انكم تحكموا.. والله الموفق والمستعان.
__________
... الرسالة الثانية : أحداث الحدود مع إسرائيل.
المرسل إليه : الثوار والقوي السياسية.

نص الرسالة : البلد دي عاوزة عسكري اللي يحكمها.. والله الموفق والمستعان.
_________
الرسالة الثالثة : إقتحام السفارة الإسرائيلية.
المرسل إليه : أمريكا والعالم الغربي.

نص الرسالة : يإما احنا.. يإما تهديد مصالحكم في مصر.. والله الموفق والمستعان.
________
الرسالة الرابعة : إغلاق قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر.
المرسل إليه : الإعلام وقنوات التوك شو.

نص الرسالة : اتلموا بدل ما اعكنن علي اللي جابكو.. والله الموفق والمستعان.
________
الرسالة الخامسة : البلطجة وإنعدام الأمن في الشارع المصري.
المرسل إليه : الشعب المصري العظيم.

نص الرسالة : لو مشينا.. مش هتشوفوا لا عسكري شرطة ولا جيش وابقوا قضوها لجان شعبية.. والله الموفق والمستعان..


والمرة الجاية: يا طنطاوي يا بلاش .. واحد غيره مايلزمناش

منقووووووووول

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> فك شفرات رسائل المجلس العسكري :
> ---------------------------------------------
> الرسالة الأولى : المباديء الفوق دستورية.
> المرسل إليه : الإخوان والسلفيين والقوي الدينية... نص الرسالة : انا هنا.. واوعوا تفتكروا في يوم انكم تحكموا.. والله الموفق والمستعان.
> __________
> ... الرسالة الثانية : أحداث الحدود مع إسرائيل.
> المرسل إليه : الثوار والقوي السياسية.
> 
> نص الرسالة : البلد دي عاوزة عسكري اللي يحكمها.. والله الموفق والمستعان.
> ...


يا ترى هل هناك فك شفرة لإعتذار المشير عن الذهاب للإدلاء بشهادته؟

----------


## علاء زين الدين

لو بيدي الأمر لأصدرت قانوناً يحظر استخدام مصطلح "جهة سيادية" ويلزم تسمية أي جهة باسمها في أي تصريح أو تعليق. المفترض أن الجهة السيادية هنا هي الشعب، أما الجهات الأخرى فهم موظفون مؤتمنون على مصالح الشعب، وملزمون بتحمل مسئولية أعمالهم أمام الشعب بوضوح وشفافية. فكفى غموض .. لقد سئمناه.

البدلة العسكرية ضاقت على المشير. يا ترى بيجرب لو مصر تيجي على مقاسه؟

الفجوة الحضارية بين الإعلام المصري والناس اللي بتفهم في مصر كبيرة. في الواقع الإعلام المصري الرسمي هو امتحان جيد للفهم.

قال العيسوي أن شهداء (بإذن الله) ثورة يناير هم من قتلوا في التحرير، فماذا يقول معاليه في شاب الإسكندرية الأعزل الذي قتل بدم بارد وهو يفتح صدره للجنود؟ لقد سقطت ورقات التوت. 

أهل مصر جحدوا نعمة الله وفضله أن وفقهم في ثورتهم. ألا ترون أن الثورة تتعثر وأن النظام السابق يعاد إنتاجه بشكل جديد. الدولة البوليسية تعود بل ويضاف إليها الشرطة العسكرية والمحاكم العسكرية، انفراد المسئولين بالقرار يعود، والطوارئ التي كانت أحد أسباب قيام الثورة باقية رغماً عنا، والسياسة الخارجية عادت كما كانت وأسوأ. ((لولا تستغفرون الله لعلكم تُرحمون)) (سورة النمل)



_

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لو بيدي الأمر لأصدرت قانوناً يحظر استخدام مصطلح "جهة سيادية" ويلزم تسمية أي جهة باسمها في أي تصريح أو تعليق. المفترض أن الجهة السيادية هنا هي الشعب، أما الجهات الأخرى فهم موظفون مؤتمنون على مصالح الشعب، وملزمون بتحمل مسئولية أعمالهم أمام الشعب بوضوح وشفافية. فكفى غموض .. لقد سئمناه.
> 
> البدلة العسكرية ضاقت على المشير. يا ترى بيجرب لو مصر تيجي على مقاسه؟
> 
> الفجوة الحضارية بين الإعلام المصري والناس اللي بتفهم في مصر كبيرة. في الواقع الإعلام المصري الرسمي هو امتحان جيد للفهم.
> 
> قال العيسوي أن شهداء (بإذن الله) ثورة يناير هم من قتلوا في التحرير، فماذا يقول معاليه في شاب الإسكندرية الأعزل الذي قتل بدم بارد وهو يفتح صدره للجنود؟ لقد سقطت ورقات التوت. 
> 
> أهل مصر جحدوا نعمة الله وفضله أن وفقهم في ثورتهم. ألا ترون أن الثورة تتعثر وأن النظام السابق يعاد إنتاجه بشكل جديد. الدولة البوليسية تعود بل ويضاف إليها الشرطة العسكرية والمحاكم العسكرية، انفراد المسئولين بالقرار يعود، والطوارئ التي كانت أحد أسباب قيام الثورة باقية رغماً عنا، والسياسة الخارجية عادت كما كانت وأسوأ. ((لولا تستغفرون الله لعلكم تُرحمون)) (سورة النمل)
> ...


مرحبا بك يا علاء
سعيد جدا بمساهمتك فى الشكشكات
وأتمنى أن تثرى الموضوع دائما كلما عن لك ذلك
فأنت دائما على الرحب والسعة
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

نزول طنطاوى إلى الشارع بالبذلة المدنية تمهيد مهم..فغدا سوف ((يلبس الجلابية))
يلبس الجلابية تعبير يطلق فى الجيش على من تنتهى مدة خدمته العسكرية

واهم من يتصور أن قلة عدد المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير كناية عن ضعف..فالثورة بدأت يوم 25 يناير بمائة ألف فقط لا غير

أن توقد شمعة خير من أن تلعن الظلام..العجيب أن هناك من يلعن من يوقدون الشموع ويبدو أنهم قد راق لهم أن يحيوا فى ظلام

الخروف هو من يرى الجزار يشحذ سكينه ثم يطالب بأن تعطى له فرصة أخرى

ألم يلفت نظركم أن ميدان روكسى هو الذى نظمت فيه وقفات بائسة لتأييد المجلس العسكرى

مصطفى بكرى يسبغ على طنطاوى نفس الصفات التى كان يسبغها على مبارك قبل الخلع..شكلك وحش قوى يا درش
أنا متأكد إنك ستنتقد سياسات المجلس العسكرى غدا بعد ن يترك السلطة وسترتدى ثوب المناضل كما فعلت مع مبارك بعد خلعه

إستقال محمود سعد من قناة التحرير على الهواء..لكنه لم يمتلك الشجاعة الكافية لإعلان سبب الإستقالة صراحة وإن ذكرها بالتورية..عندما تحدث عن فقرات حذفت من جريدة الفجر فى إشارة لتدخلات سافرة فى حرية الإعلام

تعذيب أى من كان ومهما كان جرمه لإجباره على الإعتراف بجرائمه غير مبرر..فإما أن نكون دولة قانون وإما أن نكون دولة بوليسية..وسنصبح دولة قانون رغم أنف أى سلطة حاكمة

تم الإعتداء على مأمور قسم بولاق فتم ضبطه فى أقل من 24 ساعة وتم إحالته إلى المحكمة العسكرية فورا..إشمعنى بقى الأداء السريع ده والمحاكمة العسكرية دى لم نراها ضد من إرتكبوا الجرائم فى حق الثورة؟

ما رأيته فى التليفزيون من جمعة الأمس أثبت لى أن هذه الثورة ماضية فى طريقها رغم أنف القوى المضادة للثورة

حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل يكتسب كل يوم أرضية جديدة فى الشارع المصرى فمواقفه القوية تثبت أن مصر يمكن أن يكون بها من هو أفضل كثيرا من أردوغان لو أتيحت له الفرصة

دينا عبدالرحمن ..لن ننساك..مكانك الذى ستستحقينه ستحتلينه قريبا جدا إن شاء الله فأنت أشجع كثيرا من أشباه الرجال وأنت رمز حقيقى للإعلامية الحرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يخرب بيوتكم ضيعتوا البلد
-----------------------------
كان يا ما كان فى سالف العصر والأوان..كان فيه بلد بتحكمها الفتوات ..وكان الفتوات بتفرض إتاوات كتيرة على الناس المعدمة أصلا..وكانت كل يوم الفتوات لازم تضرب كل واحد من الناس بالقلم على قفاه..كانت الناس تعبانة من القهر والظلم ..فى يوم من الأيام قامت مجموعة من الأفراد وأعلنت إحتجاجها على حكم الفتوات وعلى إتاواتهم وعلى ضربهم للناس بالقفا..الفتوات هاجت وبدل الضرب بالقفا أصبح الضرب بالقفا والشلاليت والبوانى..وكمان زودوا الإتاوات وأجبروا التجار يزودوا الأسعار ويخفوا أغلب البضائع من السوق..قامت الناس التانية اللى من الأول ما عملوش حاجة ولا قاموا بأى إحتجاج بصوا للناس التى إحتجت وقالت لهم..مش كانت أيامنا الأولانية أحسن بكتير؟منكم لله ح تضيعوا البلد

----------


## amshendy

> يخرب بيوتكم ضيعتوا البلد
> -----------------------------
> كان يا ما كان فى سالف العصر والأوان..كان فيه بلد بتحكمها الفتوات ..وكان الفتوات بتفرض إتاوات كتيرة على الناس المعدمة أصلا..وكانت كل يوم الفتوات لازم تضرب كل واحد من الناس بالقلم على قفاه..كانت الناس تعبانة من القهر والظلم ..فى يوم من الأيام قامت مجموعة من الأفراد وأعلنت إحتجاجها على حكم الفتوات وعلى إتاواتهم وعلى ضربهم للناس بالقفا..الفتوات هاجت وبدل الضرب بالقفا أصبح الضرب بالقفا والشلاليت والبوانى..وكمان زودوا الإتاوات وأجبروا التجار يزودوا الأسعار ويخفوا أغلب البضائع من السوق..قامت الناس التانية اللى من الأول ما عملوش حاجة ولا قاموا بأى إحتجاج بصوا للناس التى إحتجت وقالت لهم..مش كانت أيامنا الأولانية أحسن بكتير؟منكم لله ح تضيعوا البلد


اتفق معك تماما و قرات تعليق  ان امثال هؤلاء لو جاءهم المعتصم الان لقالو له انحارب و يموت منا المئات من اجل واحدة قالت و امعتصماه ايه العنترية دى و لشكك هؤلاء فى اخلاقها و لقال بعضهم ايه اللى خرجها من بيتها ..................................................  ...................................
هم المنافقون  الجبناء و فى اول سورة البقرة اختصهم الله سبحانه وتعالى بعدد من الايات اكثر من الكفار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اتفق معك تماما و قرات تعليق  ان امثال هؤلاء لو جاءهم المعتصم الان لقالو له انحارب و يموت منا المئات من اجل واحدة قالت و امعتصماه ايه العنترية دى و لشكك هؤلاء فى اخلاقها و لقال بعضهم ايه اللى خرجها من بيتها .


إنت بتقول فيها
والله فعلا ده ممكن جدا يحصل
لو رد صلاح الدين الأيوبى للحياة وقال هيا نحرر بيت المقدس ستجد من يقول له :هل تريد من مصر أن تخل بإتفاقياتها ومعاهداتها الدولية؟
وممكن يحطوه فى المعتقل ويحاكموه عسكريا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اليوم مئوية نادى الزمالك
كل عام والزمالكوية بخير
بعد مرور 14 دقيقة كان نادى أتليتيكو مدريد قد أحرز هدفين بمنتهى السهولة
فتمنيت أن تنتهى المباراة قبل أن تصبح حصيلة الأهداف داخل شباك عبدالواحد مئوية
وأخشى أن يكون المجلس العسكرى قد قرر أن يبقى فى الحكم حتى يتم مئوية حكم العسكر على إعتيار أنه قد مرت ستين سنة وباقى 40 سنة
لكن أى مئوية يمكن القضاء عليها بمليونية

قال فاروق جعفر أن نادى الزمالك جمع بينه وبين حسن شحاتة ولن يفرقهم أحد
أتمنى أن تسرى هذه الروح فى جسد القوى السياسية ولا يفرقهم أحد

بدأ العد التنازلى على يوم 18 نوفمبر
فماذا سيفعل المجلس العسكرى وهل سيتدارك الموقف؟
أم أن المشير يتوق إلى رحلة نقاهة فى المركز الطبى العالمى؟

----------


## ابن البلد

الحمدلله محصلش مئوية يا أبو حميد
والنتيجة خلصت 
4/1 
مع الرأفة
ومع ضربة جزاء غير صحيحة 
 :: 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحمدلله محصلش مئوية يا أبو حميد
> والنتيجة خلصت 
> 4/1 
> مع الرأفة
> ومع ضربة جزاء غير صحيحة


 الحمد لله يا أبوحميد
بشرة خير
إن شاء الله المئوية العسكرية ما تحصلش برضه
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وثيقة على السلمى
هل جاءت مستفزة عمدا بحيث ينشغل الناس فى الحديث عنها ويتناسون الحديث عن ضرورة إقامة الإنتخابات الرئاسية وترك العسكر للحكم  فى موعد أقصاه نهاية شهر أبريل؟
طبعا قد يأتى الحل الماكر غدا أو بعد غد على الأكثر بحذف البنود المستفزة أو إلغاء الوثيقة برمتها دون الحديث عن موعد إنتخابات الرئاسة فيصبح ذلك بمثابة  الكرسى فى الكلوب الذى سيقضى على مليونية جمعة 18 نوفمبر والتى تهدف إلى عدم بقاء العسكر فى موقع الرئاسة لفترات غير محددة
أتمنى أن يعود الميدان مرة أخرى للثوار وألا يتركوه هذه المرة إلا بعد أن يتعهد المجلس العسكرى بإقامة إنتخابات الرئاسة فى موعد أقصاه شهر أبريل دون أية محاولات منه لفرض الوصاية أو لوضع نفسه فى مكانة أعلى من المحاسبة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عاد الميدان لكم يا ثوار وستنجح الثورة رغم كل من يشكك فى ذلك أو يحاول أفزاع الناس بما هو أفظع من حكم العسكر
فالشعب ثار ضد قهر مبارك و لن يرضى بأى قهر بعد الآن لا من مجلس العسكر ولا من أى حاكم مستقبلى

حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل..سحبت البساط من تحت أقدام منافسيك دون أن يخطر ذلك على بالك
سواء قدر لك أن تعتلى كرسى الرئاسة أم لا ..لكنك بالتأكيد سجلت إسمك فى لوحة شرف الثورة

عادت الثورة اليوم فى التحرير..وتواكب ذلك مع عودة دينا عبدالرحمن غدا فى قناة التحرير

لا فرق كبير بين الفتاة المدونة التى أدرجت صورتها عارية فى مدونتها وبين بعض من غطت لحاهم صدورهم 
تعددت الأسباب والتطرف واحد
فتارة يرتكب بإسم الفن وتارة يرتكب بإسم الدين

قال ممدوح حمزة أن نزول الميدان فى جمعة اليوم قلة أدب..وهذه المقولة هى قلة الأدب بعينها

قانون الطوارىء باطل والمحاكمات العسكرية باطلة..يجب إعادة محاكمة كل من تم محاكمتهم عسكريا مرة أخرى أمام القضاء المدنى
وكل من زج ببرىء فى السجون يجب أن يسجن

وثيقة على السلمى لا تريد من أحد مناقشة بنود الميزانية العسكرية..ونريد أن نعرف كيف يتم الصرف على أندية طلائع الجيش وحرس الحدود والإنتاج الحربى والشرطة والداخلية وبتروجيت وإنبى وبترول أسيوط وغيرها من الأندية..ممارسة الرياضة حق للشعب..وسرقة أموال الشعب للصرف على الأجهزة الفنية واللاعبين جريمة

عرفت الآن لماذا كان المجلس العسكرى يقول أنه شريك فى الثورة..لأنه كان يريد أن يأخذ نصيبه منها..لا يا أيها المجلس العسكرى ..إما أن تكون جزء من الثورة وإما فلا..الوقت يداهمك فماذا أنت فاعل؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الفرق بين التحرير والعباسية هو الفرق بين رجل لطيف ورجل عنده لطف

قال الجنزورى أن إسم وزير الداخلية سيكون مفاجأة الجنزورى بيحب الفوازير
فممكن المفاجأة تكون فى إسناد الوزارة للملازم أول الشناوى صائد العيون 
كما يمكن أن تكون المفاجأة فى أن يكون وزير الداخلية هو الوزير السابق أحمد رشدى

إختلفت التكهنات حول إسم وزير الداخلية الجديد على تويتر..فالبعض توقع أن يكون مرتضى منصور والبعض الآخر توقع أن تكون حماته هى وزير الداخلية

على مسئولية دينا عبدالرحمن قالت أن الأغنية المفضلة لصائدى العيون هى: (ما أضربش الغاز...أضرب خرطوش أنا)

حكومة الإنقاذ تحتاج إلى إنقاذ

 نصيحة لكل مقبل على الإنتخابات
هناك طريقتين لكى تعرف إن كان هناك إنسان جدير بالثقة..الأولى أن يمدحه الكرام ..والثانية أن يذمه اللئام

كثر فى هذه الأيام خطف المواطنين والمساومة على دفع فدية..فإذا كان المجلس العسكرى قد إختطف الثورة فشيمة البلطجية كلهم الخطف

لحل مشكلة أصحاب المعاشات أقترح على الجنزورى أن يسند لكل أرباب المعاشات الوزارة لمدة يوم واحد يحلفون فيه اليمين ثم يتم إقالتهم لكى يحصلوا على معاش وزير

لماذا جاءت نتائج حزب الوفد أعرق الأحزاب المصرية مخيبة لآمال أعضاؤه فى المرحلة الأولى من الإنتخابات؟
لإنهم أصروا على العراقة لدرجة أن إعلان دعايتهم جاء بصوت المطرب محمد نوح وبلحن يشبه إعلان هات لنا ريرى هات لنا ريرى هات لنا منه باكو وإتنين

فى زمن الفن الجميل إلتقى عبدالوهاب وأم كلثوم فى أغانى وصفت بأنها لقاء السحاب..وفى زمن السياسة الهابطة أعلنت قناة الفراعين عن لقاء توفيق عكاشة ومرتضى منصور فيما يمكن وصفه بأنه لقاء التراب

----------


## amshendy

عشان الديمقراطية حرام ربنا مرضاش لعبد المنعم الشحات إنه يمشي في الحرام 

بلال فضل

أغلب اللى فرحوا بخسارة الشحات هما برضوا اللى بيتمنوا فوز الخضيرى الناس مش كارهه الأسلاميين الناس بتكره " المتشدد

ينقالك أسلوب الفرحة بهزيمة الشحات غير حضاري على أساس إن الشحات قطعة من الحضارة تمشي على قدمين هو من إمتى تكفير الناس أحياء وأموات تحضر

عبد المنعم الشحات أول مرشح يخلى المسيحين يصوتوا للاخوان

التماثيل تتبادل التهانى بعد خسارة " عبد المنعم الشحات"..

هزيمة ساحقة و خسارة لعبدالمنعم الشحات بأقل من ثلث الاصوات امام منافسه.

..قال حضارة عفنة قال!! اوعي حد يفهمنا غلط احنا شمتانين بس  :: ))))

المتحدث الرسمى لحزب النور : نحمل فكر وسطى حتى ولو لم نستطيع التعبير عنه بطريقة صحيحة
طيب لو كنتم متشددين كنتم عملتو ايه

و قالت الصناديق لعبد المنعم الشحات ....... يحنن
.
وقد قالت الصناديق للشحاااات حمرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

احبتي في الله بلغتني اخبار ساره ان الصناديق قالت للديموقراطية نعم وسقط الشحات الله اكبر ولله الحمد كانت هذة غزوة اسمها غزوة نجيب محفوظ وقد جعلنا بيننا وبينهم الصناديق و قالت الصناديق نــــــــــعم. شكرا لأهل اسكندريه احبكم في الله. ولو مش عاجبك يا شحات انت حر معاك تأشيرات افغنستان والسودان والسعوديه

الديمقراطيه تطيح بعبد المنعم الشحات الذي حرمها....

سؤال للشحات و شومان و خالد عبد الله وغيرهم من الذين قالوا عند فوز بعض السلفيين فى المرحله الأولى ان هذا الفوز هو إنتصار الإسلام... و الأن بعد السقوط للمتحدث الإعلامي للسلفيين مستر الشحات هل هذا يعنى سقوط الإسلام؟؟!!!!!


http://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7...17927444953416

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرحبا بك يا أحمد
شكرا على مساهمتك فى الشكشكات
وأتمنى ألا تحرمنا من المزيد
ما حققه السلفيون من أصوات إنتخابية وتنافسهم على العديد من مقاعد الإعادة يعتبر جيد جدا بالنسبة لأنهم فى أولى خطواتهم السياسية
سينجح السلفيون فى تحقيق مكاسب أكثر فى المستقبل عندما يبدأون فى تدارك بعض الأخطاء التى وقعوا فيها 
يلزمهم غربلة الشخصيات التى تخيف الناس وتنفرهم 
وعليهم إعادة صياغة حديثهم إلى الشارع وتبنى فقه دينى معاصر يرتبط بالواقع دونما غلو أو تشدد
وأنا سعيد جدا لأننى أرى أن السلفيين بدأوا بالفعل فى مراجعة صريحة مع أنفسهم 
سمعت ذلك فى عدد من قنواتهم الفضائية
وأتمنى بالفعل أن ينجحوا فى ذلك حتى نكتسبهم كقيمة مضافة ومؤثرة فى الحراك السياسى والمجتمعى الذى تشهده مصر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عشان الديمقراطية حرام ربنا مرضاش لعبد المنعم الشحات إنه يمشي في الحرام 
> 
> بلال فضل
> 
> أغلب اللى فرحوا بخسارة الشحات هما برضوا اللى بيتمنوا فوز الخضيرى الناس مش كارهه الأسلاميين الناس بتكره " المتشدد
> 
> ينقالك أسلوب الفرحة بهزيمة الشحات غير حضاري على أساس إن الشحات قطعة من الحضارة تمشي على قدمين هو من إمتى تكفير الناس أحياء وأموات تحضر
> 
> عبد المنعم الشحات أول مرشح يخلى المسيحين يصوتوا للاخوان
> ...




لماذا دائما نريد التمسح بالغرب وتقليد الغرب
أي نعم الديمقراطية موطنها الأصلي اليونان
وإيطاليا إغريق ولا رومان مش مهم
المهم هي من العصر الوثني قبل اليهودية والمسيحية
لماذا نحن المسلمين الموحدين بالله من خلال دعوة رسوله محمد للبشرية
نريد أن نقلد الغرب في الديمقراطية الوثنية
لماذا هل نفتقر للعقل والفهم
القرآن بين أيديكم وسيبكم من الخلفاء الراشدين وإللي عملوه
هؤلاء الخلفاء البشر بينهم وبين بعض
ونرجع للأصل ألا وهو كتاب الله
القرآن الكريم
ومعجزة هذا الكتاب
أنه كتاب لكل العصور
وليس لعصر الخلفاء الراشدين فقط

علينا بنظام شوري متطور يلائم العصر
ولنطبق مبدأ أمركم شورى
بدون الخليفة
وهو مطبق بالفعل
في الدول البرلمانية
وكأنهم هم مسلمين محترفين 
ونحن مجرد أشباه مسلمين هواة
أمركم شوري
عبر مجلس شوري منتخب
وسيبكم من حكاية برلمان
Parliament
فهي ليست بكلمة عربية


الحل في مجلس الشوري
وحكومة تنفيذية من الحزب الفائز في الإنتخابات
ورئيس شرفي
وجيش وشرطة وبقية الوزارات لخدمة الشعب المصري
قوام الدولة المصرية








 :: 
...وعجبي!




مفيش أي مشكلة لو المشاركة خارجة عن المألوف يمكن نقلها 
_No Problem_

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فى ذكرى الحذاء الذى قذف على بوش 
نكست أمريكا علمها وأعلنت عن إنتهاء تواجدها فى العراق
قال يعنى بمزاجهم

قامت الثورة
وزمن الطرابيش  قد إنتهى
حتى ولو فى درس خصوصى

فقد إنتهى الدرس

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

هناك واحد عبيط  في هذه الصورة
ولا أعتقد أن هذا العبيط
هو الجندي الأمريكي
وأكيد الـ CIA
ستسلخ هذا العبيط
مهما طال الزمن
والأمريكان أوفوا بوعدهم 
وياريت مجلسنا العسكري
يعمل زيهم





*
*** 

 *
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مطلوب من الشعب المصرى الإصرار على إٍستكمال إنتخابات مجلس الشعب

مطلوب من مجلس الشعب الإصرار على عدم التفريط فى سلطته التشريعية 

مطلوب من قضاة مصر الإصرار على إستقلاليتهم وتطهير أنفسهم من محاسيب حسنى ومحاسيب المجلس العسكرى

مطلوب من رئيس مصر القادم الإصرار على محاكمة كل من تسبب فى قتل أو جرح كل مصرى بدءأ من المشير طنطاوى وإنت نازل

----------


## ابن البلد

> مطلوب من الشعب المصرى الإصرار على إٍستكمال إنتخابات مجلس الشعب
> 
> مطلوب من مجلس الشعب الإصرار على عدم التفريط فى سلطته التشريعية 
> 
> مطلوب من قضاة مصر الإصرار على إستقلاليتهم وتطهير أنفسهم من محاسيب حسنى ومحاسيب المجلس العسكرى
> 
> مطلوب من رئيس مصر القادم الإصرار على محاكمة كل من تسبب فى قتل أو جرح كل مصرى بدءأ من المشير طنطاوى وإنت نازل


  :y: 

بس المطلوب كتير اوي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بس المطلوب كتير اوي


ده المطلوب فقط لا غير وهو ليس كثير
بالعكس هذه أشياء مبدأية
أما الأشياء الأخرى فقد تعدت خانة المطالب وأصبحت صك إستمرار أى سلطة
العيش والحرية والعدالة الإجتماعية
بدون ذلك فلن يهنأ أى مسئول بالجلوس على كرسيه

----------


## علاء زين الدين

في ناس كل شوية تنزل النهر عشان تعدي للضفة التانية وتطلعلها التماسيح تتعارك معاهم شوية ويروح منهم واحد أو أكتر .. 
وبعدين التماسيح تستريح شوية وتسيبهم حبتين، ثم يعاودوا الكرة. 

وفي ناس بتبني جسر عشان تعبر بيه للضفة التانية. 

اللي تحت مستعجلين عايزين يعبروا قوام وعايزين الناس تتبعهم، واللي فوق ماشيين بخطة. 

مين فيهم هينجح ومين فيهم سيتيح لبقية الناس عبور النهر؟ 

طيب لو اللي فوق كل شوية يسيبوا البناء كل ما اللي تحت يقولو لهم انزلوا، امتى هنعبر النهر؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> في ناس كل شوية تنزل النهر عشان تعدي للضفة التانية وتطلعلها التماسيح تتعارك معاهم شوية ويروح منهم واحد أو أكتر .. 
> وبعدين التماسيح تستريح شوية وتسيبهم حبتين، ثم يعاودوا الكرة. 
> 
> وفي ناس بتبني جسر عشان تعبر بيه للضفة التانية. 
> 
> اللي تحت مستعجلين عايزين يعبروا قوام وعايزين الناس تتبعهم، واللي فوق ماشيين بخطة. 
> 
> مين فيهم هينجح ومين فيهم سيتيح لبقية الناس عبور النهر؟ 
> 
> طيب لو اللي فوق كل شوية يسيبوا البناء كل ما اللي تحت يقولو لهم انزلوا، امتى هنعبر النهر؟



*أخي العزيز  علاء الدين
هل عزيزي أنت متأكد أن الناس اللي بتبني الجسر ناس متخصصة  ومعاها تصاريح شرعية للبناء 
أنا شايف إن الحل الجذري للمشكلة ديت هو حل في يد الناس اللى فوق ألا وهو صيد تلك التماسيح المتوحشة ووضعها في مكان بعيد ومحمي وبعيد  عن الناس اللي تحت وبعد كده تبقى الناس اللي فوق تجيب ناس متخصصة يبنوا الجسر بعد إستخراج كل التصاريح الشرعية للبناء على ميه بيضه..!*









 ::  ::  ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*


 :: 




هنا  تماسيح  وجسر 

وهناك أيضا تماسيح وجسر


وبين الإتنين *مشاركتي* ضاعت



 :: 




*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*شكشكات منقولة من رواد الفيس بوك*

*الجيش أقسم على حماية ممتلكات المصريين و ليس المصريين ... فلو حصل عليك هجوم أعمل نفسك مبنى‬

*اللى بيحصل من المجلس العسكرى مع الشعب فكرنى بواحد بيلعب صلح وبيستعبط مفيش غير أنا وهو بس فى اللعبة وكل ما أقوله إنت يقول لأ أيادى خارجية

*الثائر النطع هو الذى يثور عندما يرى فتاه يعريها الجيش ثم يهدأ ويقولك ياعم ده فوتوشوب

*سـيـكـتـب الـتـاريـخ : ان الـيـوم الـذي كـان مـخـصـصا لتـشجـيـع شراء المـنـتـج المـصـري كانـت أرخص سلعة فيه هي " كــرامــة " المواطن المصري

*عاجل تم التعرف على اسم الفتاة الشابة التي تم سحلها وإهانة كرامتها .. اسمها جمهورية مصر العربية

*وما زال الرجل يكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يصبح عضوا فى المجلس العسكرى

*عااااااجل بيان من المجلس العسكري خليك دلدول تعيش مستور

*موجة كوميدي قدمت احتجاج رسمي للمجلس العسكري استنادا لحقها في اذاعة المؤتمر الصحفي

*كان يا ما كان .. عسكر جبان .. فضوا الميدان .. هتفوا الحمير .. يحيا المشير

*تصريحات تحتاج إلى مواطن له مواصفات خاصة .. طويل وأهبل ولابس طرطور......جلال عامر

*تعريف الفتره الأنتقاليه في مصر :
هي الفترة التي ينتقل فيها اكبر عدد من المواطنين الى الرفيق الأعلي

*وقد تعلمنا من الخبراء الاستراتيجيين والمحللين السياسيين أن قبل العيد «وقفة» وبعد الثورة «فوضى»، لكن لا أحد يزعم أن من مهام الفترة الانتقالية إنقاص عدد السكان...جلال عامر

*لا تنس أن مصر فيها ربع آثار العالم وثلاثة أرباعها إذا أضفنا إليها آثار التعذيب

*جابولنا جمال وحمير مش نافع
جابولنا طوب ومولوتوف مش نافع
جابولنا رصاص حي مش نافع
جابولنا رصاص مطاطي مش نافع
جابولنا غاز عادي مش نافع
... جابولنا غاز محرم دوليا مش نافع
جابولنا حواوشي مسمم مش نافع
يا نظام غبي افهم بقي ايه مطلبي
" حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريـــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــه "

*الشكشكات فى هذه المشاركة منقولة من الفيس بوك*

----------


## nariman

مشاركة رائعة يا أحمد .. تسلم ايدك واختيارك
وتحية بالطبع لكل واحد كتب كلمة حق فيها ..حتى لو بسخرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مشاركة رائعة يا أحمد .. تسلم ايدك واختيارك
> وتحية بالطبع لكل واحد كتب كلمة حق فيها ..حتى لو بسخرية


شكرا لك يا ناريمان
وشكرا لأصحاب هذه الشكشكات الساخرة
التى تنتزع منا إبتسامات مريرة
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تنافس بلوفر الشفيق فريق مع بدلة المشير الجديدة التى إرتداها فى وسط البلد على لقب الزى الأشهر فى 2011

تحدى توفيق عكاشة أن يخبره البرادعى عن عدد أعواد حزمة الجرجير مع إن الإجابة سهلة جدا فالعدد يساوى تقريبا عدد من قاموا بالتصويت لعكاشة فى إنتخابات البرلمان

يقولون أن عبدالرحيم الغول أحد أشهر الفلول  إذا نجح فى إنتخابات مجلس الشعب فسيترأس الجلسة الأولى فى البرلمان بإعتباره أكبر الأعضاء سنا.. إن نجح الغول أنا مش مسئول

أهدى إلى يوم 25 يناير الذى إقترب  أغنية ميادة الحناوى ((مهما يحاولوا يطفوا الشمس))

----------


## amshendy

رسالة للاخوان : عبد الناصر لم يقتل احد علنا فى التحرير 
عبدالناصر لم يسحل البنات فى التحرير
  عبد الناصر لم يعذب احدا علنا فى التحرير 
عبد الناصر لم يستخدم  الغازات ضد شعبه عبد الناصر   شخصيا لم  يسرق شعبه 
سلومة الاقرع فى انتظاركم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> رسالة للاخوان : عبد الناصر لم يقتل احد علنا فى التحرير 
> عبدالناصر لم يسحل البنات فى التحرير
>   عبد الناصر لم يعذب احدا علنا فى التحرير 
> عبد الناصر لم يستخدم  الغازات ضد شعبه عبد الناصر   شخصيا لم  يسرق شعبه 
> سلومة الاقرع فى انتظاركم


 إنت فين بقالك مدة؟
ما تغيبش عننا كتير علشان بتوحشنا تعليقاتك
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكشكات منقولة من رواد الفيس بوك

*ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻐﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺣﺴﻨﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ ﺑﻴﻠﺒﺲ ﻧﻈﺎﺭﺓ ﺷﻤﺲ ﻭ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﺻﻼ‌ , ﻃﺎﺏ ﻣﺎ
ﻫﻮ ﺑﻴﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻛﻤﺔ ﻭ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻣﺤﺎﻛﻤﺔ ﺍﺻﻼ

*واحد دخل على ابنه لقاه فاتح النت بيقوله اوعي ياد تكون ثورجي وفاتح الفيس وتويتر
قاله لا يابابا ده فيلم اباحى قاله جدع خلي البلد تستقر ...

* الحاكــم الحــق هو من يسوس بلا حــاجة إلي القوة

*لثوار بقوا 4 انواع :
1- ربنا يرحمه
2- ربنا يشفيه
3- ربنا يفك سجنه
4- ربنا يستر عليه

*سُئل أردوغان رئيس وزراء تركيا: كيف استطعتَ

تحويل خزينة تركيا من عجز إلى فائض؟؟...!ا
فأجاب بكل بساطة:
لا أسرق  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فاز الأهلى على الشرطة وفاز الزمالك على الداخلية  ..الأهلى والزمالك إيد واحدة

فتحت وزارة الداخلية مدرجات إستاد القاهرة للدرجة الثانية والثالثة مجانا أمام جماهير الأهلى والزمالك..لفتة جميلة..والأجمل أن يكون الإحترام المتبادل هو شعار الشرطة فى التعامل مع المواطنين

مازال حرس الحدود يتربع على قمة الدورى..الظاهر إننا ح نشوف مجلسى إدارة الأهلى والزمالك قريبا فى ميدان التحرير

تغيير فاروق جعفر لجهازه المعاون فى نادى طلائع"الجيش" يشبه إستبدال الجنزورى بشرف..ياترى ممكن يشكل فاروق جعفر لنفسه مجلس إستشارى؟

نتائج فريق الإنتاج الحربى فى الدورى تتراجع بشدة..يا ترى من قام بتعطيل عجلة الإنتاج؟

الغول رسب فى الإنتخابات..إن شاء الله تخلو الساحة من العنقاء والرخ والتنين

مرتضى وعكاشة رسبوا فى إنتخابات البرلمان..ما جمّع إلا ما وفق

إلى فريد الديب:إنت متأكد إنك محامى عن مبارك ؟


الصورة منقولة من الفيس بوك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكشكات منقولة من الفيس بوك

مدفع الافطار اضرب صوره حيه من مجلس الشعب فى رمضان


لسـان حال المجلس العســــــكرى :


مصطفى بكرى لقناة صوت الشعب:

أقول للبرادعى وامثاله إياك أن تمس هذه البلد..وادعوا الجميع لعدم الاستجابة لدعوات اضراب 11 فبراير" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


بيهوش بس


قبل و بعد


خطوط حمراء


تعريف الأسد


اخر نكته
حزب الكنبه - والاغلبيه الصامته
بعد سنه من صمتهم و اهدوا واسكتوا واهمدوا وخربتوا البلد والزموا منازلكم
بيدعوا الشعب للنزول يوم11 فبراير
يتكلموا ويقولوا لاء ويشتغلوا بأقصى قوه
مع دعوه لتشغيل البنوك والبورصه ومكاتب الصرافه والمصانع والمدارس فى هذا اليوم
وبأقصى قوه
بس نحب نقولهم ...
احنا فى اجازه نص السنه ويوم السبت عطله رسميه
بس العصيان المدنى ليه ابعاد تانيه اكبر من عقلكم


أحدث صيحات شتاء حكم العسكر في مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا عينى يا كتاتنى..صعبان عليا..هو إنت رئيس مجلس الشعب ولّا ناظر مدرسة الأخلاق الحميدة


فى جلسة اليوم طلب من النائب زياد العليمى *الإعتذار* لطنطاوى وحسان وطلب من الوزير جودة عبدالخالق *الإعتذار* لنواب البرلمان..يا خوفى المجلس يتحول *لقعدة عرب*

أنا بأحترم الكتاتنى وحقه فى إنه الوحيد المخول له مخاطبة النواب داخل البرلمان..علشان كده مش ح أقول لمصطفى بكرى أقعدلنا فى حتة ناشفة يا أبوخالو..يا خوفى لتكون إنت الأدمن الرسمى لصفحة المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة

مصر إستدعت السفير المصرى فى سوريا..ما لسه بدرى
الأسد رد بإستدعاء سفير سوريا فى مصر..ردت المية ف زورك يا إبن ال...أسد
عقبال ما يسحبوك من شعرك يا بعيد

أنا اللى كسّرت القيشانى..أحدث أفلام سينما طرة

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*أزمة البوتوجاز حلها .. يزودوا كمية الأنابيب
أزمة العيش حلها .. يكتروا إنتاج الدقيق 
لكن أزمة الموضوعية حلها .. يبطلوا يعملوا لنا مواضيع*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أزمة البوتوجاز حلها .. يزودوا كمية الأنابيب
> أزمة العيش حلها .. يكتروا إنتاج الدقيق 
> لكن أزمة الموضوعية حلها .. يبطلوا يعملوا لنا مواضيع*


  :: 
أهلااااااااا يا علاء
وحشتنى جدا والله
ومفتقد وجودك جدا 
حمدا لله على سلامتك
وأرجو ألا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك الجميلة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحدث أغانى 2012

*يا بلطجى يا أبو بندقية ..تعالى إخطف البنت ديا

*يا اللى إنت ناوى تجيب عربية..إعمل حسابك ف دفع دية

*أصبح الآن عندى بندقية وقنبلة مولتوف 

*بالخرطوش بالخرطوش بالخرطوش..بالخرطوش ح نخزق عينكم ولا تشوفوش

*حبيبى يا نور العين .. نائب برلمانى

*آه يانارى أه يا نارى..منك يا إستشارى..أيظن

*سكر حلوة الدنيا سكر..سكر خالص حكم العسكر..قربع وإسكر

----------


## علاء زين الدين

واحد قال اللي اختشوا ماتوا .. 
قالوا له ده كان زمان.. دلوقتي اللي اختشوا يموتوهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> واحد قال اللي اختشوا ماتوا .. 
> قالوا له ده كان زمان.. دلوقتي اللي اختشوا يموتوهم


اللى إختشوا يموتوهم وإذا كانوا أمريكان يهربوهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رسالة إلى

عمرو موسى: إن جاء زيد أو حضر عمرو طب وإحنا مالنا إن شالله ما حضروا

عمر سليمان:حضور حمادة سلطان فى المؤتمر المنادى بترشحك للرئاسة لا يكفى ..أنصحك بتحضير روح شكوكو وإسماعيل يس

أحمد شفيق:الصيف ع الأبواب..مش حنتعرف عليك من غير البلوفر

توفيق عكاشة: أنت مثل يجب أن يحتذى..وهذا المثل يقول شر البلية ما يضحك

مرتضى منصور:لو ح ترشح نفسك رئيس يا ترى سيكون فى برنامجك الإنتخابى  إلغاء النادى الأهلى ؟

منصور حسن:بين الناخب والإستشارى يفتح الله

العوا: إنت راجل محترم جدا بس الكمال لله وعيبك الوحيد ياعوا هو مهادنتك للسلعوة

عصام أبو الفتوح:قال لك السادات قف مكانك..ويبدو أن تلك المقولة صارت عقيدة عسكرية..خلى بالك من نفسك

حمدين صباحى:لو نجحت فى الإتفاق مع أبو الفتوح فى أن تترشحا كرئيس ونائب لزادت حظوظكما

حازم أبو إسماعيل:البركة فى البكور ولكن إحذر من رصاصات الغدر

البرادعى:أنت جدير بالرئاسة لكنك تعرضت لأقسى حملات التشويه وإستفاد أحمد زويل من هذا الدرس

باقى المرشحين المحتملين: سامحونى..مش حافظ أسمائكم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

مراقبون يشهدون "المصريون يسجلون أرقاماً قياسية في سحب استمارات الترشيح" وحديث عن صفقة لزيادة عدد رؤساء الجمهورية 

المجلس العسكري ينفي ومتحدث باسم الإخوان: الحديث عن زيادة عدد الرؤساء سابق لأوانه، والعريان يقول لن يتم إقصاء أي تيار. فقيه دستوري على قناة الفراعين يؤكد: هناك سوابق دستورية معتبرة لدول مثل ساحل الوز والفرارجية الديمقراطية العظمى وكاكيستان يحكمها أكثر من رئيس.. البرادعي يؤكد "هذا ما حذرت منه أكثر من مرة" . أنباء عن اعتصام في التحرير الألتراس و 6 أبريل يهتفون "هتجيب ريس هتجيب أكتر .. يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر". أبوحامد -ملوحاً بليمونتين في يده- "يا ريس انا شفتهم بنفسي .. الشعب لازم يعرف .. يا ريس العدد في اللمون" .. مصادر ذات صلة بالمخلوع "مش في اللمون، أبو حامد بيخرف، في المشمش" .. شفيق يعقب: هه .. !!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مراقبون يشهدون "المصريون يسجلون أرقاماً قياسية في سحب استمارات الترشيح" وحديث عن صفقة لزيادة عدد رؤساء الجمهورية 
> 
> المجلس العسكري ينفي ومتحدث باسم الإخوان: الحديث عن زيادة عدد الرؤساء سابق لأوانه، والعريان يقول لن يتم إقصاء أي تيار. فقيه دستوري على قناة الفراعين يؤكد: هناك سوابق دستورية معتبرة لدول مثل ساحل الوز والفرارجية الديمقراطية العظمى وكاكيستان يحكمها أكثر من رئيس.. البرادعي يؤكد "هذا ما حذرت منه أكثر من مرة" . أنباء عن اعتصام في التحرير الألتراس و 6 أبريل يهتفون "هتجيب ريس هتجيب أكتر .. يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر". أبوحامد -ملوحاً بليمونتين في يده- "يا ريس انا شفتهم بنفسي .. الشعب لازم يعرف .. يا ريس العدد في اللمون" .. مصادر ذات صلة بالمخلوع "مش في اللمون، أبو حامد بيخرف، في المشمش" .. شفيق يعقب: هه .. !!


 :: 
مرحبا بك أخى علاء وبشكشكاتك اللاذعة
 :good:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*هاج نواب البرلمان وماجوا عندما قال زياد العليمى مثل ((ما قدرش ع الحمار إتشطر ع البردعة)
وهذا المثل هو عين ما فعله البرلمان اليوم بتوصيته بسحب الثقة من الحكومة بشأن السماح للأمريكان المتهمين فى قضية منظمات المجتمع المدنى
لأنهم ما قدروش على طنطاوى فإتشطروا ع الجنزورى

*اللى ح يقول إنى أقصد إن طنطاوى حمار ح أجيب له رئيس المجمع اللغوى

*قام الكتاتنى بطرد أحد الأعضاء من المجلس بعد أخذ تصويت من أعضاء البرلمان
ياريت أى نائب يعمل دوشة ما يدخلش البرلمان بعد كده إلا ومعاه ولى أمره

*تفتكروا الأعداد اللكبيرة التى سحبت أوراق الترشيح لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية عندهم مشكلة فى نقص إسطوانات الغاز فقالوا لنفسهم اللى ح يكون هو الريس حيلاقى أنبوبة بسهولة؟

*ماذا كنتم تتوقعون فى الحكم فى قضية كشف العذرية غير البراءة؟
ألم تقرأوا بيت المتنبى القائل يا أعدل الناس إلا في معاملتي فيك الخصام و أنت الخصم و الحكم ؟

----------


## علاء زين الدين

المحكمة: خلاص؟ 
الأمريكان: لسة
المحكمة: خلاص؟ 
الأمريكان: لسة
المحكمة: خلاص؟ 
الأمريكان: خلااااااااااص
المحكمة: نأمر بالقبض على المتهمين الأمريكان

----------


## amshendy

> المحكمة: خلاص؟ 
> الأمريكان: لسة
> المحكمة: خلاص؟ 
> الأمريكان: لسة
> المحكمة: خلاص؟ 
> الأمريكان: خلااااااااااص
> المحكمة: نأمر بالقبض على المتهمين الأمريكان


احنا كدة بنسيب الحمار و نمسك  فى المحكمة 

تحياتى للاساتذة  علاء و احمد

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*من طُمس على عقله ثلاثين عاماً 
ونشأ على الخوف أربعيناً 
وألف الهتاف ستيناً .. 
كم من السنين تداويه يقضيها تيهاً؟


*

----------


## nariman

> *من طُمس على عقله ثلاثين عاماً 
> ونشأ على الخوف أربعيناً 
> وألف الهتاف ستيناً .. 
> كم من السنين تداويه يقضيها تيهاً؟
> 
> 
> *


 :2: 

 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> المحكمة: خلاص؟ 
> الأمريكان: لسة
> المحكمة: خلاص؟ 
> الأمريكان: لسة
> المحكمة: خلاص؟ 
> الأمريكان: خلااااااااااص
> المحكمة: نأمر بالقبض على المتهمين الأمريكان


  :: 
يعنى يلعبوا مع الأمريكان أستغماية
ويلعبوا معانا عسكر وحرامية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> احنا كدة بنسيب الحمار و نمسك  فى المحكمة 
> 
> تحياتى للاساتذة  علاء و احمد


 :: 
....

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *من طُمس على عقله ثلاثين عاماً 
> ونشأ على الخوف أربعيناً 
> وألف الهتاف ستيناً .. 
> كم من السنين تداويه يقضيها تيهاً؟
> 
> 
> *


 ::

----------


## علاء زين الدين

بعض مرشحي الرئاسة يحتجون على التمييز في المعاملة الإعلامية بينهم وبين الأسماء المعروفة. 
لو منهم كنت أحاول التوحد مع بقية المرشحين للمطالبة بحقوقنا.. فهل سنرى .. "ائتلاف مرشحي الرئاسة".

----------


## علاء زين الدين

-- يعني إيه تيار مدني؟ 

@@ زي تيار ميكانيا وتيار كهربا وتيار إنتاج

-- غلط --

@@ ده اللي بيقود طيارة مدنية

--غلط ده اسمه طيار--

@@ ده اللي بيحصل لما يحصل قافلة في التيار الكهربي

--لا ساعتها مفيش تيار خالص--

@@ يعني غير التيار العسكري

--لا لان مفيش تيار عسكري أصلاً--

@@ طيب هو إيه وإيه خطورته؟

-- مش متأكد هو إيه .. بس اقفل الشباك البحري ومتقلقش منه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> -- يعني إيه تيار مدني؟ 
> 
> @@ زي تيار ميكانيا وتيار كهربا وتيار إنتاج
> 
> -- غلط --
> 
> @@ ده اللي بيقود طيارة مدنية
> 
> --غلط ده اسمه طيار--
> ...


 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس العسكرى سمح لأيمن نور بممارسة كافة حقوقه السياسية
يا ترى الحداية بتحدف كتاكيت؟
أم أن هذا تمهيد لشيء آخر؟

من له الحق أن يحكم؟الأغلبية أم الأقلية؟غلبتونا الله يغلبكم

العسكر بيفكرونا بالتاريخ ..ياريت تهتموا بالجغرافيا أكتر ..إحرسوا الحدود وإرحمونا شوية

تهديدات العسكر بإعادة التاريخ للوراء أثبتت لى أنهم هم الطرف الأضعف فى المعادلة

أتعجب ممن يصور لنا أن الإعلان الدستورى كتاب سماوى وأن أعضاء اللجنة التأسيسية لابد من إختيارهم من الأنبياء رغم أن هؤلاء هم أول من يحاربون تطبيق الشريعة

لا يغرنكم من يتظاهر ضد البرلمان ويطالب بإسقاط حكم العسكر لأنهم لا يريدون سوى إسقاط البرلمان وفقط

حسنى مبارك كان بيقنعنا طول فترة حكمه إنه أبونا والمجلس العسكرى أقنعنا فى الفترة الإنتقالية إنه مرات أبونا

كنت أتصور أن قضاة مصر سيعقدون جمعية عمومية..إتضح أنها جمعية إستهلاكية

اللى له ضهر يا عبدالمعز..ما ينضربش على بطنه

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> المجلس العسكرى سمح لأيمن نور بممارسة كافة حقوقه السياسية
> يا ترى الحداية بتحدف كتاكيت؟
> أم أن هذا تمهيد لشيء آخر؟


«لو كان في حداية بتحدف كتاكيت فالحدادي عندنا مختلفة .. حدادينا بترسل رسايل»

جاء حل لغز العفو عن أيمن نور بعد الإعلان عنه ببضع الساعات، وتبين أن أيمن نور ليس له دخل في الموضوع من قريب أو بعيد. أيمن نور لا يزيد في هذا الأمر عن  أن يكون عنوان الرسالة التي أرسلها المجلس العسكري للإخوان. كيف ذلك؟ بعد إعلان خبر العفو عن نور بساعات قليلة طالعتنا الأنباء بالخبر التالي:

علمت "بوابة الأهرام" أن المجلس العسكري يدرس حاليًا طلب حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالعفو العام عن المهندس خيرت الشاطر، النائب الأول للمرشد العام لجامعة الإخوان المسلمين، بعد أن صدر عنه عفو جزئي من المجلس العسكري. 

يأتى ذلك عقب قرار المجلس اليوم بالعفو العام عن أيمن نور.
المجلس أكيد بحاجة لدراسة الأمر لأن قضية خيرت الشاطر كانت مفاجأة.. طيب وقضية أيمن لماذا لم تكن مفاجأة؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> 
> من طُمس على عقله ثلاثين عاماً 
> ونشأ على الخوف أربعيناً 
> وألف الهتاف ستيناً .. 
> كم من السنين تداويه يقضيها تيهاً؟
> 
> 
> *



وأنا بعد كام شهر سأبلغ بإذن الله السبعينا 








....وعجبي!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> «لو كان في حداية بتحدف كتاكيت فالحدادي عندنا مختلفة .. حدادينا بترسل رسايل»
> 
> جاء حل لغز العفو عن أيمن نور بعد الإعلان عنه ببضع الساعات، وتبين أن أيمن نور ليس له دخل في الموضوع من قريب أو بعيد. أيمن نور لا يزيد في هذا الأمر عن  أن يكون عنوان الرسالة التي أرسلها المجلس العسكري للإخوان. كيف ذلك؟ بعد إعلان خبر العفو عن نور بساعات قليلة طالعتنا الأنباء بالخبر التالي:
> 
> علمت "بوابة الأهرام" أن المجلس العسكري يدرس حاليًا طلب حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالعفو العام عن المهندس خيرت الشاطر، النائب الأول للمرشد العام لجامعة الإخوان المسلمين، بعد أن صدر عنه عفو جزئي من المجلس العسكري. 
> 
> يأتى ذلك عقب قرار المجلس اليوم بالعفو العام عن أيمن نور.
> المجلس أكيد بحاجة لدراسة الأمر لأن قضية خيرت الشاطر كانت مفاجأة.. طيب وقضية أيمن لماذا لم تكن مفاجأة؟


قلت لى
تصدق أخى علاء 
ظننت فى بادىء الأمر أنه تمهيد للعفو عن عدد من رموز النظام السابق..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وأنا بعد كام شهر سأبلغ بإذن الله السبعينا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....وعجبي!


ربنا يديك الصحة وطول العمر
 ::

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> وأنا بعد كام شهر سأبلغ بإذن الله السبعينا 
> 
>  ....وعجبي!


العزيز دكتور جمال، أطال الله عمرك بالخير والبركات.

أنا بالطبع كنت أقصد المراحل التي مرت بها مصر بالتقريب وليس أعمار الناس.   

30 سنة حسني
40 سنة السادات + حسني
60 سنة عبد الناصر + السادات + حسني

وأنت تعلم أن بني إسرائيل الذي ركنوا إلى حياة الاستعباد تحت سطوة فرعون، أساءوا استخدام حريتهم لما نجاهم الله إلى سيناء، فجادلوا نبيهم واشتكوا غياب طعامهم الذي كانوا يأكلونه في مصر (البصل والثوم والقثاء والفوم والعدس) وصنعوا العجل وأشركوا بالله وكادوا أن يعتدوا على هارون عليه السلام ورفضوا أمر الله بدخول الأرض المقدسة حتى قالوا لموسى عليه السلام ((اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا هاهنا قاعدون)). فحكم الله تعالى عليهم بأربعين سنة يتيهون في صحراء سيناء يدورون حول أنفسهم يظلون يعودون من حيث بدأوا لا يجدون طريقهم. 

وكانت هذه السنين كفيلة بأن ينشأ جيل جديد تربى في خشونة الحياة وتحمل شظفها وتعود على الصبر والجلد لا يعرفون ترفًا ولا يتوقون إلى الراحة والدعة ولم تفسد قلوبهم بحياة العبودية والقهر ولا راحة حياة الحضر ووفرة خيرها.. فكان هذا الجيل هو الذي أذن الله له بدخول الأرض المقدسة.

كم من التشابه نرى اليوم يا ترى؟

----------


## R17E

ساعة المستقبل



بعد ثلاثين سنة من الثقة المتبادلة بين المواطن العربي وأجهزة الاعلام العربية، نعلم أنه عندما تركز الاجهزة على قضية ما وترعاها فجأة بكل ما عندها من صحف ومجلات وخطب ومهرجانات ومطربين ومطربات، فمعنى ذلك أن نقرأ الفاتحة قريباً على هذه القضية.

أنا مثلا: دون تردد أو مناقشة، ما أن تركز مثل هذه الأجهزة على قضية الحرية فجأة حتى أجهز "شحاطتي" وبيجاماتي وأحلق شعري على الصفر سلفا.

وعندما تركز على موضوع الاشتراكية، أسارع على الفور وأتفقد برادي صحنا صحنا وبيضة بيضة، لأن معنى ذلك أن الناس ستأكل بعضها عما قريب.

وعندما تركز على موضوع النصر والتحرير واستعادة الاماكن المقدسة، أضب الحقائب واستعد للمبيت قريبا أنا وعائلتي تحت أحد الجسور في الفاتيكان، لأن معنى ذلك أن قطعة أخرى من الأرض العربية ستطير.

والآن تركز هذه الأجهزة في مشرق الوطن العربي ومغربه فجأة وبعد خراب البصرة على موضوع الوحدة العربية بحجة أنها الرد الحاسم على ما تطرحه الامبريالية الأمريكية في المنطقة من مشاريع جديدة للتجزئة والتقسيم. ومعنى ذلك أن عدد الدول العربية سيرتفع من 22 إلى 42 دولة. أي بعدد الولايات الأمريكية تقريباً.

ماذا فعل المواطن العربي لحكامه خلال الثلاثين سنة حتى يعامل هذه المعاملة؟
أعطاهم أولاده للحروب.
وعجائزه للدعاء.
ونساءه للزغاريد.
وكساءه لليافطات.
ولقمته للمآدب والمؤتمرات.
وشرفاته وموطىء قدميه للمهرجانات والخطابات.
وطلب منهم نوعاً واحداً من الحرية، وهو النوع المتعارف عليه في أبسط الدول المتحضرة. فأعطوه عشرين نوعا من الحرية لا يوجد لها مثيل لا في الدول المتحضرة ولا في الدول المتوحشة.

وطلب منهم نوعاً واحداً من الاشتراكية، وهو النوع المعمول به في معظم الدول الاشتراكية. فأعطوه خمسين نوعا من الاشتراكية إلا النوع المعمول به في الدول الاشتراكية.

أعطاهم سبع دول عام 1949، لتوحيدها. فأعطوه بعد ثلاثين سنة 22 دولة لا يستطيع 22 بسمارك أن يوحد أنظمة السير فيها.
ومنذ ثلاثين سنة أيضاً أعطاهم قضية ظريفة خفيفة كالفلة، تتمنى معظم الدول والشعوب في ذلك الحين أن يكون عندها قضية مثلها. وهي قضية فلسطين. فأعطوه بالاضافة اليها:
قضية لومومبا.
وقضية المالكي.
وقضية فرج الله الحلو.
وفضية الشوّاف.
وقضية البرازاني.
وقضية بن بركة.
وقضية بن بللا.
وقضية بن عاشور.
وقضية عبد الحكيم عامر.
وقضية برلنتي عبد الحميد.
وقضية علي صبري.
وقضية خزنة عبد الناصر.
وقضية موسى الصدر.
وقضية جنبلاط.
وقضية سعد حداد.
وقضية أحمد الخطيب.
وقضية الخميني.
وأخيراً قضية السادات.
فماذا يتحملّل هذا الإنسان ليتحمّل؟
بمعنى أن ينام المواطن العربي على هم قديم. هذا لا يجوز. وأمر لاترضاه لا أنظمة الحكم العربية، ولا دول عدم الانحياز، ولا منظمة الوحدة الآسيوية الافريقية، ولا منظمة الصحة العالمية.
المفروض كل يوم جديد، هم جديد.

وأن يعود المواطن إلى بيته في المساء وهو لا يحمل لعائلته وأطفاله أكلة جديدة أو ثياباً جديدة، بل قضية جديدة.
وتقول اعلانات الدعاية أن ساعة أوريس التي تتحمل الصدمات هي ساعة المستقبل. قسماً بالله ألف ساعة أوريس لا تتحمل في ثلاث سنوات الصدمات التي يتحمّلها المواطن العربي في ثلاث دقائق - ولذلك كل ما يلزمه هو قشاط جلد من عند الرأس والقدمين ليلفّه الطيارون ورجال الأعمال حول معاصمهم، باعتباره هو لا أحد سواه ساعة المستقبل.

من رواية سأخون وطني للماغوط

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ساعة المستقبل
> 
> 
> 
> بعد ثلاثين سنة من الثقة المتبادلة بين المواطن العربي وأجهزة الاعلام العربية، نعلم أنه عندما تركز الاجهزة على قضية ما وترعاها فجأة بكل ما عندها من صحف ومجلات وخطب ومهرجانات ومطربين ومطربات، فمعنى ذلك أن نقرأ الفاتحة قريباً على هذه القضية.
> 
> أنا مثلا: دون تردد أو مناقشة، ما أن تركز مثل هذه الأجهزة على قضية الحرية فجأة حتى أجهز "شحاطتي" وبيجاماتي وأحلق شعري على الصفر سلفا.
> 
> وعندما تركز على موضوع الاشتراكية، أسارع على الفور وأتفقد برادي صحنا صحنا وبيضة بيضة، لأن معنى ذلك أن الناس ستأكل بعضها عما قريب.
> ...


مرحبا بك يا محمد
وبشكشكاتك المؤلمة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> «لو كان في حداية بتحدف كتاكيت فالحدادي عندنا مختلفة .. حدادينا بترسل رسايل»
> 
> جاء حل لغز العفو عن أيمن نور بعد الإعلان عنه ببضع الساعات، وتبين أن أيمن نور ليس له دخل في الموضوع من قريب أو بعيد. أيمن نور لا يزيد في هذا الأمر عن  أن يكون عنوان الرسالة التي أرسلها المجلس العسكري للإخوان. كيف ذلك؟ بعد إعلان خبر العفو عن نور بساعات قليلة طالعتنا الأنباء بالخبر التالي:
> 
> علمت "بوابة الأهرام" أن المجلس العسكري يدرس حاليًا طلب حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالعفو العام عن المهندس خيرت الشاطر، النائب الأول للمرشد العام لجامعة الإخوان المسلمين، بعد أن صدر عنه عفو جزئي من المجلس العسكري. 
> 
> يأتى ذلك عقب قرار المجلس اليوم بالعفو العام عن أيمن نور.
> المجلس أكيد بحاجة لدراسة الأمر لأن قضية خيرت الشاطر كانت مفاجأة.. طيب وقضية أيمن لماذا لم تكن مفاجأة؟


هل يعزز هذا المقولات عن وجود صفقة بين المجلس العسكرى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين من وجهة نظرك يا علاء
بعد أن أعلنت الجماعة عن ترشيح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

العسكرى للإنتاج السنيمائى يقدم
مهرجان السنيما المضادة
ويسعده أن يقدم لكم
أقوى أفلام الموسم
حسنى مبارك يعين عمر سليمان نائبا له....... ( فيلم مقاولات)
عمر سليمان يعلن تنحى حسنى مبارك..........(فيلم مغامرات)
عمر سليمان يعلن إعتذاره عن التشرح للرئاسة (فيلم كوميدى)
عمر سليمان يعلن ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية...(فيلم تراجيدى)
تزوير النتائج لصالح عمر سليمان وتنصيبه رئيس(فيلم إباحى)

----------


## ابن البلد

على فكرة يا أبو حميد 
أعرف ناس كتيرة جدا جدا جدا
هترشح عمر سليمان

تلات تربع شبرا  :: 
تقريبا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> على فكرة يا أبو حميد 
> أعرف ناس كتيرة جدا جدا جدا
> هترشح عمر سليمان
> 
> تلات تربع شبرا 
> تقريبا


فى الحالة دى حيبقى ....(فيلم رعب)

----------


## ابن البلد

> فى الحالة دى حيبقى ....(فيلم رعب)


أيواننننن
فيلم رعب مكرر
 ::

----------


## amshendy

الدكتور محمد يسري سلامة :  عارفين يعني ايه عمر سليمان .. يعني امك ما تلبسش حجاب .. انت اللي حتتحجب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أيواننننن
> فيلم رعب مكرر


رعب مستمر
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الدكتور محمد يسري سلامة :  عارفين يعني ايه عمر سليمان .. يعني امك ما تلبسش حجاب .. انت اللي حتتحجب


الحقيقة إن أى راجل يقبل على نفسه إنه يلبس طرحة ما يبقاش راجل
عمر سليمان علشان ينجح مش حيكون إلا من خلال التزوير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كنا زمان بنقرأ عن العشرة المبشرون بالجنة
النهاردة بنقرأ عن العشرة المستبعدون من اللجنة

على نياته : عمر سليمان تم إستبعاده
الحويط : لأ ما تمش إستبعاده
على نياته: إزاى؟ الخبر إتذاع خلاص على كل القنوات
الحويط : وحياتك ما تمش إستبعاده
على نياته : إزاى يعنى؟
الحويط : شفيق يا راجل

----------


## voller-9

*السلام عليكم

تحية أرض الكنانة

فالحكومة ده ما بتنفع البلد

وهي عبارة عن

أمين التنظيم طبال ووزير رقاص


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> تحية أرض الكنانة
> 
> فالحكومة ده ما بتنفع البلد
> 
> وهي عبارة عن
> 
> أمين التنظيم طبال ووزير رقاص
> ...


مرحبا بك أخى أحمد
عندك حق يا أخى
ولذلك قامت ثورة 25 يناير
للتخلص من ذلك النظام البغيض وأذنابه
سعيد جدا بأولى مشاركاتك فى قاعة السياسة
 :f2:

----------


## علاء زين الدين

بالأمس - المصري اليوم: 

من جهة أخرى، قال المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، «إن اللجنة عقدت اجتماعا الثلاثاء ، لبحث تطبيق قانون العزل على المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية، قبل إصدار القائمة النهائية للمرشحين الخميس المقبل»
كما نوّه إلى أنه «لا علاقة لقضاة اللجنة بمدى دستورية مواد قانون العزل، وأنهم يطبقون القانون أياً كان». وتابع: «لا علاقة لنا بنصوص القانون، نحن فقط ننفذها».
واليوم تقبل اللجنة الرئاسية تظلم أحمد شفيق على أساس عدم دستورية القانون وتحيل القانون إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا.

فهل نصدق بجاتو الثلاثاء أم بجاتو الأربعاء؟

~

----------


## voller-9

> مرحبا بك أخى أحمد
> عندك حق يا أخى
> ولذلك قامت ثورة 25 يناير
> للتخلص من ذلك النظام البغيض وأذنابه
> سعيد جدا بأولى مشاركاتك فى قاعة السياسة



السلام  عليكم

شكراً يا أخوي هذا من قليل 

ما عندكم أنا بس ما أحب 

السياسة لأنها بصراحة

تشوش رأسي ومن

كثر ما قرأت عن مصر

في كل شيء (الرياضة,

التاريخ,الجغرافيا وتتبعت كل رئيس 

فيها وغيرها ) تعبت من عشقها.


وشكراً.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بالأمس - المصري اليوم: 
> من جهة أخرى، قال المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، «إن اللجنة عقدت اجتماعا الثلاثاء ، لبحث تطبيق قانون العزل على المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية، قبل إصدار القائمة النهائية للمرشحين الخميس المقبل»
> كما نوّه إلى أنه «لا علاقة لقضاة اللجنة بمدى دستورية مواد قانون العزل، وأنهم يطبقون القانون أياً كان». وتابع: «لا علاقة لنا بنصوص القانون، نحن فقط ننفذها».
> 
> واليوم تقبل اللجنة الرئاسية تظلم أحمد شفيق على أساس عدم دستورية القانون وتحيل القانون إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا.
> 
> فهل نصدق بجاتو الثلاثاء أم بجاتو الأربعاء؟
> 
> ~


أنا واحد كنت من أشد المعجبين ببجاتو
تامر بجاتو مش حاتم بجاتو
 :: 
تامر بجاتو
ده كان لعيب كرة حريف بس إعتزل
 :36 8 7:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام  عليكم
> 
> شكراً يا أخوي هذا من قليل 
> 
> ما عندكم أنا بس ما أحب 
> 
> السياسة لأنها بصراحة
> 
> تشوش رأسي ومن
> ...


أهلا بك يا أحمد
أنا دائما على الرحب والسعة
ولا تحرمنا من إطلالاتك العذبة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شد المفتى الرحال إلى المسجد الأقصى فطالبوا بعزله
وشد مصرى الرحال للمسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوى فألقوا بالقبض عليه بتهمة جلب المخدرات
وذكرنى هذا بمقولة أبو شراب أستكه منه فيه: أشده ويلسعنى ..أشده ويلسعنى
طب بتشده ليه؟قال :عشان يلسعنى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أتعجب من غرور بعثة النادى الأهلى المحاصرة فى مالى..كيف يطلبون من مجلسنا العسكرى الموقر أن يرسل لهم طائرة عسكرية لتقلهم إلى مصر؟
هل يتصورون أنهم على رأسهم ريشة مثل الأمريكان المتهمين فى قضية تمويل منظمات المجتمع المدنى؟
عليهم أن يحمدوا ربهم أنهم لم يتم حبسهم دون إخطار سفارتهم ولم يتم توقيع عقوبة الجلد عليهم ..
عليهم أن يدركوا أن مجلسنا الموقر مشغول بتوفير الأمن والأمان لمصرنا الحبيبة..والحمد لله ليست هناك جرائم قتل ولا أزمات أنابيب أو بنزين..ولا توجد أى حرائق بالمرة..والحمد لله مرتبات ضباط الجيش مرتفعة ..ويخرجون إلى الشوارع بمسدسات ..ومرتبات ضباط وأمناء الشرطة سترتفع قريبا..أنا مش عارف إيه الجحود اللى إحنا فيه ده!!!!!!

----------


## علاء زين الدين

اللجان الإلكترونية تكاد تفصح عن نفسها في هذه الليالي الحزينة. 
وكأن الحزن لا يكفي فأبى أعضاء هذه اللجان ألا تخلو أيامنا من غمهم ونكدهم. 

فيا عضو اللجنة الإلكترونية أبشر، فكل فرية تفتريها ستبقى رفيقتك وستظل لصيقتك، 
في كل مكان تذهب أنت تذهب معك، سواءً كنت قائماً بالنهار أو نائماً في الفراش، 
لن تترك رفيقها الذي صنعها ولن تغادر لصيقها الذي نشرها، 
فيا عضو اللجنة الإلكترونية أكثِر من الرفيقات واللصيقات فسيكن يوماً لك عدواتك اللدودات. 
لكن هيهات يومئذ أن تتبرأ منهن، وإن فعلت فلن يتبرأن هن من رفيقهن.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إلى كل روح أزهقت
وإلى كل نقطة دم أريقت
وإلى كل أسرة فجعت ونكبت
تضحياتكم لن تذهب سدى
وستنجح الثورة رغم أنف كل من يحاول إحباطها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

برافو مجلسنا العسكرى
لقد نجحت بالفعل أن تقنعنا أن ما حدث هو هجوم على وزارة الدفاع وليس إختلاف مع سوء إدارتكم للبلاد ولا مع جرائمكم التى إقترفتموها فى حق أبناء الشعب المصرى

بعد أن تابعت الأزمة المصرية السعودية وإستمعت إلى التصريحات من الطرفين ترحمت على روح جمال عبد الناصر وتذكرت المثل الشعبى الدارج القوالب نامت والأنصاص قامت

السفير السعودى بالقاهرة ليتك تصمت فكل تصريح لك يزيد الطين بلة

عندما أرى أصحاب الجلالة والفخامة لا يستطيعون أن ينطقون جملة واحدة مفيدة من الأوراق التى يقرأون منها يلح على بالى سؤال أريد أن أتوجه لهم به
Do you speak English ? 

أرجو أن يفهم السادة الجنرالات أن وظيفة الجيش ليست هى الدفاع عن وزارة الدفاع وفقط
وأن وضعكم لجنود مصر فى مواجهة شعب مصر جريمة لن يغفرها لكم التاريخ

أتعجب أشد العجب ممن يطالبون بالصبر على المجلس العسكرى وبالصبر على الحكومة ومع ذلك فلا يطالبون بالصبر على البرلمان

إلى كل التيارات السياسية إتحدوا أو موتوا

----------


## اليمامة

افتكرت المثل اللى بيقول اللى اختشوا ماتوا
والأسد شايل ورد ورايح يحطه على قبر الجندى المجهول ويقرا الفاتحة على أرواح الشهداء 
وداهمنى سؤال ..ومن زمان بيداهمنى ونفسى أعرف اجابته
هما ليه كل رؤساء البلاد دايما أغبياء ؟

----------


## علاء زين الدين

صحيح ما يفل الفلول إلا الفلول..

عجبني خالد صلاح -وأقول ذلك وأنا حزين- حين سأل جمهور أحمد شفيق «بتصقفوا لشفيق ولا مبارك؟»

كما سعدت لإجابة الجمهور حين أصر أن يستوضح وأجابوا «الاتنين»

----------


## علاء زين الدين

عند سؤاله عن موقعة الجمل قال المرشح الرئاسي أن:

وزير الداخلية بلغوا «أن الجمال والحصنة طالعين من الهرم رايحين يرقصوا.. »
 طيب ماشي، هي البعير لما تعوز ترقص بتحب عادة تروح فين؟ 

قالك «رايحين جامع مصطفى محمود يرقصوا..»
 طيب ووزير الداخلية قالك ولا لأ إنه غاوي يروح يصطاد الجنبري من قلب البركان.. 
وبعد ما بياكل البطيخ بيرمي القشر على يمين العلامة العشرية؟


...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مشادة كلامية بين شيكابالا وحسن شحاتة فى مباراة الزمالك والمغرب الفاسى
وزير الملابس الداخلية: المباراة أقيمت على إستاد الكلية الحربية ولا يوجد جندى  واحد من قواتنا داخل الإستاد
المجلس السمكرى:المشادة يقف ورائها الطرف الثالث وإحنا عارفينه وإنتوا عارفينه 
توفيق عفاشة:المشادة تقف ورائها الماسونية العالمية لفصل النوبة عن مصر
جمعيات المنظفات المدنية:تغيير شيكابالا لم يكن تغيير سلمى
إحنا رافسين يا ريس: نؤيد حسن شحاتة وشيكابالا لديه أجندات خارجية
لجنة الإنتخابات الرقاصية:كان لابد من إستبعاد شيكابالا لإن لدينا وثائق تفيد أن والدته سودانية
حملة لازم ناظم: لجنة الإنتخابات الرقاصية متآمرة على شيكابالا ووالدته أسوانية ولا تحمل الجنسية السودانية
عمرو بوسة:أشجب تصرفات شيكابالا وعلى حسن شحاتة تقدير خطورة الوضع وعلى مجلس إدارة الزمالك القيام بمسئولياته
الشفيق فريق:لو شيكابالا مش عاجبه ح أشغل له مزيكا وأوزع عليه بونبونى
هلفطة فقرى:إستاد الكلية الحربية شرف مصر وخط أحمر وفوز الزمالك تحقق بفضل توجيهات المشير

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر

إذا كان من حقك فى أى محل للكشرى أن تطلب طبق (كمالة) فهل من حق المجلس العسكرى أن يصدر إعلان دستورى كمالة

طلب البرادعى على صفحته فى تويتر من الجلس العسكرى أن يعرض أى إعلان دستورى مكمل على الشعب للإستفتاء.. ما فيش إستفتاء فى الفتة يا برادعى..إنت راجل محترم لكن ممكن نفاجىء فى أى وقت بأن والدتك نحمل الجنسية الأثيوبية

وضع المجلس العسكرى فى الدستور يشبه حالة الوضع.. ومحتاج لعملية قيصرية

فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده بجاتو لشرح خطوات تنظيم الإنتخابات الرئاسية..وأثناء شرحه لطريقة وضع اللاصقات والأختام والأقفال البلاستيكية..ظننت للحظات أن سيهتف قائلا: ولا سحر ولا شعوذة..أنا عايز 10 جدعان يربطونى..وسقفة للنبى يا جدعان

أراد صفيق أن يوزع بونبونى على متظاهرى التحرير..فتم الرد عليه فى أسوان بتوزيع الأحذية عليه وعلى صورته

لا تشوهوا صورة مسيحيين مصر بالقول بأنهم سيختارون مرشحى الفلول..فهم أذكى من أن يعرضوا كنائسهم للتفجير مرة أخرى على يد أمن دولة الفلول

إلى المشير طنطاوى:إحذر من قيام الثورة الثانية..فلن يكون لك مكان وقتها فى المركز الطبى العالمى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة
بالأمس تظاهر أنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل أمام اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات الرئاسية
واليوم تظاهر أمامها أنصار حمدين صباحى
لقد أكلنا يوم أن أكل الثور الأبيض بواسطة المادة 28

مصر أم الدنيا فعلا..من عاجائب الدنيا السبع إن لسه الميتين بيصوتوا عندنا لحد دلوقتى فى الإنتخابات

*نا  بأحييى كل الفلول والقائمين على حملة دعم شفيق يا راجل لرئاسة  الجمهورية..برافو عليكم فعلا..إزاى قدرتوا تدخلوا على كل جروبات الثورة  علشان تسمموا أفكار شباب الثورة..
 وبرافو عليكم يا كل اللى إقتنعتوا  بإن ما فيش فرق بين اللى قتل الشهداء وبين الإخوان والحرية والعدالة..برافو  برافو..كنتم بتتريقوا على أنصار حازم صلاح لما رفضوا إقصاؤه..ودلوقتى  بتعملوا زيهم بالضبط..دم الشهداء مش غالى قوى..حملة شفيق إشترته فى محافظة  الشرقية بمائة جنية فى الطويلة وبخمسين جنيه فى حتت تانية..وإمعانا فى  الخداع عملوا كراتين مرسوم عليها بادج الحرية والعدالة وقالوا إلحق يا جدع  الإخوان بيشتروا الأصوات بكراتين الزيت والسكر..ياريت الناس تفوق قبل فوات  الأوان..اللى حصل فى العباسية كان مجرد بروفة وكل سنة وإنتم طيبين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إلى كل من سيقاطع الإنتخابات: شفيق يا راجل

إلى كل من سيبطل صوته فى الإنتخابات: شفيق يا راجل

إلى كل من يطالب بالقصاص للشهداء: شفيق يا راجل

إلى كل من سينتخب شفيق : مبارك تانى يا راجل؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الجميع تابع بإهتمام محاكمة القرن ....وللأسف القرن طاشش

إلى القاضى أحمد رفعت...يا ترى ما انفك وما انحل من أخوات كان؟

إلى القاضى أحمد رفعت... بصراحة إنت سجدتنا تسجيدة ممتازة فى أول النطق بالحكم..تثبيتة بريمو

هتفت قاعة المحكمة : الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء ..سبحان الله ..لقد كان هذا من أول مطالب الثورة المكتوبة فى الميدان فى أول أيام الثورة

مخطىء من يظن أن براءة لواءات الداخلية ضياع لدماء الشهداء فقط..هذا ضوء أخضر لقتل المصريين فى المستقبل دون قلق من العقاب

أحمد شفيق : لو لسه فاضل فى عروقك نقطة دم إنسحب من الترشح على الرئاسة

حمدين صباحى: السينيما المصرية خسرتك ولو كان الأمر بيدى لأعطيتك جائزة الأوسكار

مبارك كان ضارب نضارة شمس ذكرتنى ببطل فيلم ماتريكس يا ترى حيصبغولك شعرك فى طرة برضه؟

مبارك إنهار وقال ده جزاتى بعد ما خدمت البلد؟ متشكرين يا ريس مستغنيين عن خدماتك

عاد الثوار إلى ميادين التحرير وأرجو أن يكونوا قد إتعظوا من الدرس..لا تتفرقوا مرة أخرى فمصر أكبر من أى أشخاص

معلش يا ماما سوزان ..أمهات الشهداء والمصابين صعبانين عليا أكتر منك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

آه يا ثورتنا.. كم من الكلاب التى تنبح بإسمك
 ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## ابن البلد

> آه يا ثورتنا.. كم من الكلاب التى تنبح بإسمك


أديك قلت المفيد يا أبو حميد 
وده السبب الرئيسي لعدم التصويت لأي مرشح في الأنتخابات الرئاسية

----------


## amshendy

مبارك كان لابس جاكت و مفيش برد 
و كان لابس نظارة و مفيش شمس
و كان بيزور المحكمة و مفيش محاكمة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مبارك كان لابس جاكت و مفيش برد 
> و كان لابس نظارة و مفيش شمس
> و كان بيزور المحكمة و مفيش محاكمة


فعلا
 ::(:

----------


## علاء زين الدين

*أنثروبولوجيا الفريق*

الدرس الأول: أهل الوادي سهل

*القاعدة الأولى:* 
أهل الوادي سهل، خاصة وادي الجو بتاعه حلو .. إيش حال بقى وادي سهل الجو بتاعه حلو وفي قناة بفرعين تفصل الشرق عن الغرب
*القاعدة التانية:* 
الطيارات مش مفروض تعدي فوق أهل الوادي اللي جوه حلو وتنقل الباندا من مصانع أوروبا وتروح أندونيسيا عشان الجو هناك وحش. 
*القاعدة الرابعة:* 
أهل الوادي سهل ديقعت قيفش والانقياد

**ملحوظة:* 
قبل أنثروبولجيا الفريق كانت الناس فاكرة إن الباندا بيعيش في الصين مش بيستوردوه من مصانع في أوروبا .. على متن طيارات بتعدي فوق أهل الوادي السهل اللي جوه حلو.
*** ملحوظة:* 
عشان تفهم القاعدة الرابعة لازم تشغل الشريط مرة إلى الإمام ومرة بالعكس. جرب وانت تفهم.
**** ملحوظة:* 
في ناس بتشتكي إن موصلهاش القاعدة التالتة. الشكوى مش مبررة لأن مفيش مبررات ولو كان في مبررات تبقى مبررة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أنثروبولوجيا الفريق*
> 
> الدرس الأول: أهل الوادي سهل
> 
> *القاعدة الأولى:* 
> أهل الوادي سهل، خاصة وادي الجو بتاعه حلو .. إيش حال بقى وادي سهل الجو بتاعه حلو وفي قناة بفرعين تفصل الشرق عن الغرب
> *القاعدة التانية:* 
> الطيارات مش مفروض تعدي فوق أهل الوادي اللي جوه حلو وتنقل الباندا من مصانع أوروبا وتروح أندونيسيا عشان الجو هناك وحش. 
> *القاعدة الرابعة:* 
> ...


 :: 
 :good:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إلى الزند بوند : الفرق بين العزة والعرة نقطة

سبحان الله ..السباعى بتاع الطب الشرعى قبل ما يتقلش إتكلم بنفس الطريقة التى تحدث بها الزند بوند ..يا مسهل يا رب

شكرا لك يا زند بوند فمؤتمرك الصحفى سيساهم بالتسريع فى تطهير القضاء من الفسدة أمثالك

قالك إيه قالك آه قالك عبد المعز طلع وطنى علشان عرف إن أمريكا حتحتل قناة السويس فأصدر أوارمه بالسماح للأمريكان المتهمين بالسفر خوفا على مصر ..وياله من عذر أقبح من ذنب

رئيس اللجنة الأسطورية هو نفسه رئيس المحكمة الكستورية هو نفسه ضابط الجيش القديم ...دستور يا سيادنا

صح النوم: إلى كل من كان يتسائل لماذا إستثنى المجلس العسكرى الجيش والقضاء من إختصاصات الجنزورى

هم الطرف الثالث لكنهم أوهمونا فى البداية أن الطرف الثالث هم فلول الحزب الوطنى..ثم أوهمونا أن الطرف الثالث هم منظمات المجتمع المدنى وحركة 6 أبريل..ويريدون الآن أن يوهمونا أن الطرف الثالث هم الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين وغدا سيقنعوننا بأن الشعب المصرى هم الطرف الثالث..ربنا يخليلنا المجلس العسكرى..مش عارفين من غيرهم كنا ح نعمل إيه!

----------


## amshendy

http://www.shareswf.com/game/25087/

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> http://www.shareswf.com/game/25087/


 :: 
هريته ضرب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شفيق فى حملته الرئاسية بيضرب مثل بماسح الحذية دى سليفيا مع إن شفيق إكتفى فقط بالمؤتمرات الصحفية بدلا من المؤتمرات الجماهيرية..طبعا لإنه فى كل حتة بيتحدف بالجزمة..الحل الوحيد إنه لو عايز ينجح يخلى صندوق الإنتخاب زى ده

----------


## علاء زين الدين

بعد مشاهدة فريد الديب على العاشرة مساءً عرفت أن بعض الناس في مصر أجرى عملية استئصال الضمير. 
دول معندهمش مشاكل خالص. دول فاجرين نقاوة.
 والبعض يتعاطى أدوية تذويب الضمير فتخلصوا من جزء في الحمام ومنتظرين استكمال باقي الجرعات. 
دول المنافقين اللي في بعض الأحيان يشعرون بألم بسبب الجزء المتبقي. 
والباقي إما مثيري شغب أو سقط المتاع.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قبل ما تجاوب على السؤالين دول
هو قانون العزل دستورى ولا مش دستورى؟
هو قانون إنتخاب البرلمان دستورى ولا مش دستورى؟
ياريت تجاوبنى على السؤال ده
هو إدارة المجلس العسكرى لشئون البلاد دستورى ولا مش دستورى؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> قبل ما تجاوب على السؤالين دول
> هو قانون العزل دستورى ولا مش دستورى؟
> هو قانون إنتخاب البرلمان دستورى ولا مش دستورى؟
> ياريت تجاوبنى على السؤال ده
> هو إدارة المجلس العسكرى لشئون البلاد دستورى ولا مش دستورى؟


صلى على النبي يا لأبو حميد

الدستور معطل وأحنا شغالين بالإعلان اللي صوتنا عليه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صلى على النبي يا لأبو حميد
> 
> الدستور معطل وأحنا شغالين بالإعلان اللي صوتنا عليه


اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
بس  يا أبوحميد إحنا صوتنا برضه فى إنتخابات مجلس الشعب ومجلس الشورى
ومع ذلك طلع قانون الإنتخاب الفردى غير دستورى
فليه ما فيش حد يرفع قضية على إن تولى المجلس العسكرى لإدارة شئون البلاد غير دستورى
وبعدين إحنا صوتنا على تعديل مواد الدستور ولم نصوت على الإعلان الدستورى
يعنى ما قمنا بالتصويت عليه لا يوجد أى إشارة فيه إلى أن المجلس العسكرى هو رئيس الجمهورية
ويمكنك مراجعة ما قمنا بالتصويت عليه على الرابط التالى
*استفتاء تعديل الدستور المصري 2011*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

يا ريت منضحكش عشان الحوار جاد 

لو في ديكتاتورية والديكتاتور حاطط في كل حتة ديكتاتور تبقى مش ديكتاتورية ... بقى

لا فُض فوك .. احنا اللي نفضها سيرة ونقول احنا آسفين يا ريس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا ريت منضحكش عشان الحوار جاد 
> 
> لو في ديكتاتورية والديكتاتور حاطط في كل حتة ديكتاتور تبقى مش ديكتاتورية ... بقى
> 
> لا فُض فوك .. احنا اللي نفضها سيرة ونقول احنا آسفين يا ريس



أتعسنى الحظ وشاهدت جانب كبير من هذا اللقاء بالأمس
وربما يكون ما كتبته هذه الأم الثكلى أبلغ رد على شفيق ومن يريدونه

----------


## voller-9

السلام عليكم

عندي كلمة واحدة 
"شعب واحد.... وطن واحد"
وشكراً.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا ريت منضحكش عشان الحوار جاد 
> 
> لو في ديكتاتورية والديكتاتور حاطط في كل حتة ديكتاتور تبقى مش ديكتاتورية ... بقى
> 
> لا فُض فوك .. احنا اللي نفضها سيرة ونقول احنا آسفين يا ريس


طب ياريت ما تضحكش برضه علشان المرة دى ما فيش إتنين يختلفوا على رجولة الموقف
وبعدين الراجل بيخش فى الدولاب وبيطلع الجزء الرجولى اللى عنده
مش عارف الناس اللى إنتخبته إنتخبته على أى أساس
والله أول مرة حد يضحكنى على هبله أكتر من توفيق عكاشة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللجنة العليا لإنتخابات الرئاسة : ياترى هل ستعلنون النتيجة أم أنكم تحضرون لنا عفريت؟

فاروق سلطان: نفسى يكون أدائك على مستوى نطقك الرائع للحروف واضح أنك ملم بأحكام التلاوة وغير ذلك فليس واضح على الإطلاق

محمد أبو حامد: إنت عايز إيه ياعم إنت.. حيرتنا معاك

زهقنا من تفصيل الدساتير وتفصيل القوانين وتفصيل الأحكام القضائية ما فيش عندكم جاهز؟

فى بلادنا من لا يستطيعون الطفو إلا فوق يحور من دماء

أحمد شفيق : طير إنت

نفسى نكون بلد قانون مش بلد....................

----------


## amshendy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imUi9...re=context-gfa

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imUi9...re=context-gfa


الأبنودى فى الآخر جاب م الآخر

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> اللجنة العليا لإنتخابات الرئاسة : ياترى هل ستعلنون النتيجة أم أنكم تحضرون لنا عفريت؟




ههههههه سيبهم يا عم احمد متستعجلهومش .. 
يراجعوه نفسهم قبل ما يتجننوه ويعملوه اللى ناوين يعملوه !





> محمد أبو حامد: إنت عايز إيه ياعم إنت.. حيرتنا معاك



نفس الشغل بتاع النظام ياباشا لزرع معارضة سيس 
ضدهم ضدهم .. بس وقت الجد معاهم معاهم

----------


## علاء زين الدين

هذا جزء من جدل طويل دار بالفعل بيني وبين أحدهم في أحد المحلات:

- الإخوان تاريخهم كله عنف
-- جبت الكلام ده منين؟

- ده تاريخ معروف
-- طيب قول لي على عمل عنيف عملوه انت عارفه

- الإخوان قتله السادات
(أحاول أن أتغلب على ذهولي لكن لم أتمكن من تحجيم انفعالي)
-- جبت الكلام ده منين؟

- كل الناس عارفة
-- اللي قتلوا السادات بتوع الجهاد

- هما الإخوان اللي قتلوه
-- طيب مين قالك الكلام ده؟

- كل الناس عارفة الإخوان قتله السادات
-- هو انت سمعت من كل الناس؟ قول لي بالتحديد مين قال لك الإخوان قتله السادات

- السادات نفسه قال !!
(وجدت نفسي في ذهول بحجم الصاعقة)
-- واخد بالك انت بتقول إيه. السادات قال إن الإخوان قتلوه؟

- أيوه !
-- انت عملت زي اللي قال إنه قتل واتقتل

- قصدك إيه؟
-- عارف أحمد شفيق لما قال إنه قتل واتقتل. أهو انت بتقول الإخوان قتله السادات، بسألك مين قال الكلام ده، انت بتقول لي السادات قال كده. يعني سادات بعد ما مات قال إن الإخوان هما اللي قتلوه؟
(أسقط في يده وسكت قليلاً ثم)

- لأ، يعني هو كان بيهاجم الإخوان في خطبه.
-- يحق للي يقول أن الإخوان هما اللي قتله السادات أنه ينتخب شفيق. انتو ناس تحبوا العبودية والذل. السلام عليكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كشر الليث محمد مرسى عن أنيابه وأنيابه هم  ثوار مصر فإختبئى أيتها الفئران فى جحورك 
وإحذرى أيتها الذئاب والثعالب من مخالب الأسد فلو فكرتم أن تصيبوه بأذى فسننهشكم بأسناننا

شفيق راح الإمارت واللى بيستناه زيه زى فؤاد المهندس لما كان بيستنى شويكار فى الفيلم وهو بيقول((أمينة راحت تجيب طابع بوستة وزمانها جاية))

أحمد شفيق..السلام أمانة لعمر سليمان

سامح فهمى نقب عن البترول والغاز  فى طرة على أقل من مهلك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*من رومنى لأوباما يا قلب لا تحزن

*هشام قنديل سيعلن تشكيل الوزارة غدا..نفسى نقول لك الله ينور

*المحكمة الدستورية هى الذراع السياسى للمجلس العسكرى

*بشار الجزار متشبث بالكرسى حتى آخر سورى على قيد الحياة

*فتح وحماس تتبادلان الإتهامات بشأن تعثر المصالحة..الحل فى إنهم يعتزلوا السياسة ويريحونا ويريحوا شعب فلسطين منهما

*فوازير رمضان
-من يقوم بالأعمال التفجيرية فى العراق؟
-متى ستنتفض الأمة الإسلامية لنصرة مسلمى مينيمار؟
-هل سيتم حل الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور؟
-لماذا لم يمنع النائب العام أحمد شفيق من السفر عند تكليف قاضى التحقيقات بالتحقيق معه؟
-هل موت عمر سليمان طبيعى؟
-متى ستتحقق أهداف الثورة؟

----------


## ابن البلد

من ضمن الفوازير

هل مرسي أرسل رسالة لإسرائيل ولا لأ ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> من ضمن الفوازير
> 
> هل مرسي أرسل رسالة لإسرائيل ولا لأ ؟


ملعوبة
 ::

----------


## amshendy

اهى ضلمت

----------


## amshendy

بمناسبة المسلسلات

شوفو التحية



اما دى تحية كاريوكا

----------


## ابن البلد

> بمناسبة المسلسلات
> 
> شوفو التحية
> 
> اما دى تحية كاريوكا


أعتقد أن التحية العسكرية تؤدى فقط للعسكريين 

لكن مش متأكد 

وبعدين مش هتفرق أنا متهيألي مش ناقص غير أن مرسي هو اللي يدي التحيه العسكرية للمشير
 ::

----------


## amshendy

> أعتقد أن التحية العسكرية تؤدى فقط للعسكريين 
> 
> لكن مش متأكد 
> 
> وبعدين مش هتفرق أنا متهيألي مش ناقص غير أن مرسي هو اللي يدي التحيه العسكرية للمشير


اشكرك على ردك الكريم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اهى ضلمت


ههههههههههه
الله ينور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بمناسبة المسلسلات
> 
> شوفو التحية
> 
> 
> 
> اما دى تحية كاريوكا


فعلا التحية دى ما عجبتنيش
وتحية كاريوكا عمرها ما قتلت حد من المصريين
بالعكس
كانت بتضع حياتها على كف عفريت وتزرع المتفجرات فى نوادى الإحتلال الإنجليزى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

توفيق عكاشة: الحمد لله إنك رئيس قناة الفراعين مش رئيس قناة السويس

محمد أبو حامد: المفروض تسمى حزبك (حزب وداد قلبى)

حمدى بدين: تستاهل ..أصلك بصراحة تخنتها خالص

شفيق يا راجل:العمرة طولت قوى إنت ناوى تخليها حج بالمرة؟

وزير الكهرباء: شد حيلك ..عايزين نقولك الله ينور

أحمد مكى: معاك ديتول كفاية ولا نبعت لك؟

زند بوند: جالك مكى يا عار على القضا

----------


## ابن البلد

> توفيق عكاشة: الحمد لله إنك رئيس قناة الفراعين مش رئيس قناة السويس


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
ضحكتني من قلبي والله يا أبو حميد 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ضحكتني من قلبي والله يا أبو حميد


أصل لو قفلوا قناة السويس ح تبقى مشكلة

بس أكيد حياة الجرجيرى فرحانة خالص علشان كان بيذنبها قصاده كل يوم بالساعات

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى: إيه يا عم التوقيتات دى؟السادات إستغل عيد الغفران عند الصهاينة  وإنت إستغليت عيد المسلسلات عند القنوات الفلولية..إلحق بسرعة كمل قراراتك قبل العيد ما يهل

زند بوند : خبطتين فى الراس توجع..مكى نائب الرئيس ومكى وزير العدل

تهانى الجبالى: شكلك ح تتحجبى وتقعدى فى البيت

طنطاوى وعنان: لو كان مرسى بدّر شوية كنتوا ح تلاحقوا تتابعوا ناجى عطا الله ورامز قلب الأسد

كمال الجنزورى: إبسط يا عم حبايبك ح يونسوك

أحمد شفيق: سيبك من مرسى وتعالى ع التحرير وإحنا ح نكرمك ع الآخر

النائب العام: إبعت لنا المقاسات عشان يقيفولك وسام على قدك

الوايت نايتس: علشان خاطر حركة الجدعنة اللى عملتوها حنخلى الزمالك ياخد الدورى السنة دى

سؤال مشكشك : هل يمكن أن نشهد صفقة تبادل بين مصر وإسرائيل (توفيق عكاشة) مقابل بعض الأسرى الفلسطينيين؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> الوايت نايتس: علشان خاطر حركة الجدعنة اللى عملتوها حنخلى الزمالك ياخد الدورى السنة دى


أنا ضدد الكلام ده يا أبو حميد 
ودي مش حركة نسميها جدعنه 
هنرجع ونقول تاني اللي قلناه في موضوع الإعتداء على الوزراء 
وأن السبب الرئيسي  هو الإعلام وأنه بيعمل من الناس دي أبطال 

ولو نفس الحركة تكررت على مثلا متظاهرين التحرير كان رد فعلك هيكون ايه ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا ضدد الكلام ده يا أبو حميد 
> ودي مش حركة نسميها جدعنه 
> هنرجع ونقول تاني اللي قلناه في موضوع الإعتداء على الوزراء 
> وأن السبب الرئيسي  هو الإعلام وأنه بيعمل من الناس دي أبطال 
> 
> ولو نفس الحركة تكررت على مثلا متظاهرين التحرير كان رد فعلك هيكون ايه ؟


والله يا أبوحميد أنا متفق معك تماما فى رفض العنف
بس القافية حكمت
شكشكات بقى وكل سنة وإنت طيب
خلاص ياعم ولا تزعل
حنخلى الإسماعيلى هو اللى ياخد الدورى
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> والله يا أبوحميد أنا متفق معك تماما فى رفض العنف
> بس القافية حكمت
> شكشكات بقى وكل سنة وإنت طيب
> خلاص ياعم ولا تزعل
> حنخلى الإسماعيلى هو اللى ياخد الدورى


الإسماعيلي لا برضوا 
لو المقاولون ماشي ههههههههههههه 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الإسماعيلي لا برضوا 
> لو المقاولون ماشي ههههههههههههه


إشطات
المقاولون
نديهم الدورى والكاس كمان
بس بشرط يسفلتولنا الشوارع علشان المطبات مبهدلانا
 ::

----------


## علاء زين الدين

واحد سافل عمل فيلم يسيء للمسلمين، قام المسلمين عملوا معاه واجب، والراجل دلوقت مش عارف يشكرهم إزاي.

----------


## ابن البلد

> واحد سافل عمل فيلم يسيء للمسلمين، قام المسلمين عملوا معاه واجب، والراجل دلوقت مش عارف يشكرهم إزاي.


 ::(: 

أوقات بحس أننا همج أو معندناش وقت نفكر 
 ::(: 

أو بيضحك علينا بسهولة 
 :Sad:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> واحد سافل عمل فيلم يسيء للمسلمين، قام المسلمين عملوا معاه واجب، والراجل دلوقت مش عارف يشكرهم إزاي.


عملوا له دعاية بمليارات مش بملايين خصوصا بعد قتل السفير الأمريكى فى ليبيا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أوقات بحس أننا همج أو معندناش وقت نفكر 
> 
> 
> أو بيضحك علينا بسهولة


فعلا يا أبوحميد..هى أزمة وعى يا أبوحميد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لو عمرك ما نزلت ميدان التحرير قبل كده فى أيام الثورة
وحاسس إنك متلخبط ومش عارف تميز الناس من بعضها فى الميدان
وبالذات إن الميدان النهاردة فيه ناس من كل الألوان 
لو عايز تعرف من هم الثوار الحقيقيين فعلا فى الميدان واللى مش بيبصوا لمصالح خاصة
فإعرف إنهم هم الذين يهتفون: إيد واحدة..الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*زند بوند: قال صلاح قلبيل لنجاح الموجى فى مسرحية يوم عاصف جدا(فاضل لك زلطة وتطلع برة)

*منفضة صرصور: قال محمود عبدالعزيز لنجاح الموجى فى  فيلم الكيت كات(إنت بتستعمانى يا هرم؟)

الخائب العام:قال جورج سيدهم لنجاح الموجى فى مسرحية المتزوجون: (دى سياسة أمك دى)

----------


## أحمد ناصر

خاب أملى كثيرا لأن قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر لم تكمل نقل الجمعية الطارئة لنادى القضاة لبحث إجراءات حماية السلطة القضائية على الهواء مباشرة والتى تجرى الآن فقد دفعنى فضولى أن أعرف إذا كان هناك فقرة ختامية للفنانة فيفى عبده أم لا..
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جمعة مصر مش عزبة جمعت الفلول مع من زعموا أنهم أصحاب الثورة وإتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا

يعنى فى أول الثورة كانوا بيقولوا يسقط حكم العسكر  ومنتظرين من المجلس العسكرى يحلها لهم..ودلوقتى عايزين يسقطوا الإخوان ومنتظرين من مرسى يحلها لهم وعلى رأى أحمد زكى فى فيلم أيام السادات دول لازم يتحاكموا بتهمة الغباء السياسى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

توتة اللول رئيس رابطة صبيان العوالم يعلن عن مسيرة إحتجاجية تبدأ من أمام كازينو الأريزونا بشارع الهرم وتنتهى أمام مجلس الشورى إعتراضا على عدم ذكر دور صبيان العوالم فى مسودة الدستور وهذا ما ينذر بردة إلى الوراء وعودة لعصور الظلام رغم أن مصر كانت سباقة دائما فى نشر الفن والثقافة والأدب فى المنطقة والعالم بأسره..
وتعلن رابطة صبيان العوالم عن سعادتها بتلقى كافة أنواع التبرعات والنقوط بدءا من الساعة واحدة ونص وحتى الليل وآخره

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لاعبوا الكرة الذين يهددون بالإحتراف فى إسرائيل فى حالة عدم عودة النشاط
وجود أمثالكم فى أوطاننا من أهم أسباب بقاء فلسطين تحت الإحتلال الصهيونى حتى الآن

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فاز أوباما بالإنتخابات الرئاسية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهناك أنباء عن فرار رومنى للإمارات

رومنى يتهم المطابع الأميرية بتسويد البطاقات لصالح أوباما

أوباما ينفى وجود أقلام حبر متطاير داخل اللجان

أنباء عن إحتمال سفر أوباما لإسرائيل لأداء القسم الجمهورى أمام الجماهير المحتشدة وسيكشف أوباما عن ملابسه ليظهر أنه لا يرتدى قميص واق للرصاص وسيطمئن جموع الصهاينة قائلا لهم لن أخون إبليس فيكم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا جئت ..تصفيق حاد  :Girl (13):

----------


## مصراويةجدا

نيويورك بعد الإعصار غرقانة فيها ازمة وقود والناس بتروح شغلها على رجلها ومتعصبين وبيتخانقوا مع بعض في الشارع والكهرباء قاطعة عندهم من 5 ايام ..سمعت واحد فيهم بيقول دي نهاية العالم 

نيويورك كانت من اعلى الولايات تصويتا لمرسي ..قصدي اوباما

محدش قال فيهم اوباما خرب البلد !!..امتى احلامنا هتبقى ابعد من كده ؟؟ امتى دائرة طموحنا هتبقى اوسع من كده ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

This elections are justified ..

 Justified or not justified ?


 if it is justified, it will be justified, it it is not justified it will not be justified ?


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*د.أحمد غانم

 "أبومة" أمريكا!
 حوالى نصف الشعب الأمريكي لم ينتخب باراك أوباما وهذا لا يجعله ناقصا  للشرعية ولا يجعله رئيسا لنصف أمريكا ولا يفرض عليه أن يعين نوابا أو وزراء  من النصف الآخر الذي انتخب غريمه بل سيكون كل حكومته ونوابه ومساعديه من  حملته وحزبه من أكبر مساعد لأصغر موظف في البيت الأبيض ولن يخرج ناعق يقول  هذه "أبومة" اللدولة أو يتباكي متسائلا: ما هي "المعايير" التى عينت بها  مساعديك يا أوباما أو أن يخرج في مظاهرات شعارها :أمريكا ليست  "عزبتك"..ولكن مالنا نحن ومال الديمقراطية طالما عندنا نخبة تعتقد أن نتائج  الإنتخابات لا تمثل الشعب وأن على الرئيس أن يتصل بهم كل يوم ليحصل على  موافقتهم قبل أي قرار يأخذ .*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا جئت ..تصفيق حاد


 ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> نيويورك بعد الإعصار غرقانة فيها ازمة وقود والناس بتروح شغلها على رجلها ومتعصبين وبيتخانقوا مع بعض في الشارع والكهرباء قاطعة عندهم من 5 ايام ..سمعت واحد فيهم بيقول دي نهاية العالم 
> 
> نيويورك كانت من اعلى الولايات تصويتا لمرسي ..قصدي اوباما
> 
> محدش قال فيهم اوباما خرب البلد !!..امتى احلامنا هتبقى ابعد من كده ؟؟ امتى دائرة طموحنا هتبقى اوسع من كده ؟


إحنا عندنا ناس فعلا قالوا مرسى هو سبب السيول التى سقطت منذ أيام
 :36 1 47:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> This elections are justified ..
> 
>  Justified or not justified ?
> 
> 
>  if it is justified, it will be justified, it it is not justified it will not be justified ?



أنا قتلت وإتقتلت
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *د.أحمد غانم
> 
>  "أبومة" أمريكا!
>  حوالى نصف الشعب الأمريكي لم ينتخب باراك أوباما وهذا لا يجعله ناقصا  للشرعية ولا يجعله رئيسا لنصف أمريكا ولا يفرض عليه أن يعين نوابا أو وزراء  من النصف الآخر الذي انتخب غريمه بل سيكون كل حكومته ونوابه ومساعديه من  حملته وحزبه من أكبر مساعد لأصغر موظف في البيت الأبيض ولن يخرج ناعق يقول  هذه "أبومة" اللدولة أو يتباكي متسائلا: ما هي "المعايير" التى عينت بها  مساعديك يا أوباما أو أن يخرج في مظاهرات شعارها :أمريكا ليست  "عزبتك"..ولكن مالنا نحن ومال الديمقراطية طالما عندنا نخبة تعتقد أن نتائج  الإنتخابات لا تمثل الشعب وأن على الرئيس أن يتصل بهم كل يوم ليحصل على  موافقتهم قبل أي قرار يأخذ .*


يعنى ما فيش حد ح يعمل ع الفيس أوباما ميتر؟
ولا فيش حد ح يعمل جروب إحنا آسفين يا رومنى.
إيه الحياة الخالية من الأكشن دى!
أنا بأنصح محمد أبوحامد يروح جرى على أمريكا
ح ياكل عيش هناك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إمتلاء ميدان التحرير بالحشود فى جمعة تطبيق الشريعة رغم عدم مشاركة حزب الحرية والعدالة وحزب النور له دلالات لا يهملها إلا غافل

تعاير إحدى مقدمات البرامج حاليا على قناة النيل للأخبار  من يتواجدون فى ميدان التحرير الآن بأنهم يلبسون جلاليب وطواقى  صنعت فى الصين ياترى أخبار ملابس كريستيان ديور وفيكتورياسسيكريت(المقلدة) إيه مع سيادتك يا حضرة المذيعة؟

إذا غضب بعض شباب الثورة من أجل  الرسومات الموجودة على الجدران لماذا تستنكرون على الناس غضبتهم من أجل الشرع والشريعة

زند بوند وأتباعه نزعوا ورقة التوت الأخيرة وأحذر القضاة من السير فى ركاب الزند بوند وأحذرهم من الدخول فى مهاترات سيكونون هم الخاسر الأوحد فيها

----------


## مصراويةجدا

معاتيه مبارك من أهل الفن _سلامات يا فن_ لما اتعملت الجزيرة مباشر مصر قعدوا يولولوا يعني ايه الجزيرة تعمل قناة عشان مصر دي خطة خبيثة ..هي قطر عايزة مننا ايه؟ ..هي قطر عاوزة تخرب..ولما اتعملتلهم قناة mbcمصر  قاعدين في الافتتاح مبسوطين وبؤهم مفتوح وبيقولوا شعر هي مش mbc دي مالكها سعودي ولا ايه ؟ هي السعودية عايزة مننا ايه ؟ ولا هم مبيفتكروش ان السعودية زي الزفت عير لما بتيجي سيرة الإسلاميين ..لعنة الله على السفهاء...

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ألمانيا تناشد مصر بممارسة نفوذها على حماس لوقف العنف..وأنا أناشد إسرائيل بما لها نفوذ على ألمانيا إنها تقول لألمانيا تقعدلنا ف حتة ناشفة علشان مش ناقصاها أصلا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا حكومة فاشلة..يا رئيس فاشل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أردوجان ..يا بختك بتركيا ويا بخت تركيا بك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *mamado said
> *
> 
> *ﻓﻲ  ﺣﺪ ﻟﺴﺔ ﻣﺎﻣﺘﺶ ؟؟؟ ﻣﻴﻦ ﻟﺴﻪ ﻣﺎﻣﺘﺶ ﻳﺎﺟﺪﻋﺎﻥ ؟ ﻣﺖ ﻳﺎﻋﺴﻜﺮﻯ ؟ ﻣﺖ ﻳﺎ إﺑﻨﻰ ﻳﺎﻟﻠﻰ  ﺭﺍﻳﺢ ﺗﺘﻌﻠﻢ ؟ ﻣﺖ ﻳﺎﺷﺎﺏ ﻳﺎﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻧﺖ ؟ ﻣﺖ ﻳﺎﺑﺘﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ ؟ ﻣﺖ ﻳﺎﻟﻠﻲ  ﺑﺘﺤﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻭﺩ ؟ مت ياكابتن يااللى هناك؟؟ موتى ياانسه ياللى ورا؟؟
> 
> *





> 


من الفيس بوك
 ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من الفيس بوك
 ::(:

----------


## amshendy

حرب مرسى و الاخوان على الشعب المصرى هى نفس الحرب التى شنها مبارك و الحزب الوطنى على الشعب المصرى هى حرب الكرسى و المنصب 
و فى النهاية ضحايا الشعب المصرى اكتر من ضحايا حرب اسرائيل على غزة 
و عجبى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

نظرية رياضية
 ::  عدد المتواجدين بميدان التحرير بالأمس - عدد الذين تواجدوا بالميدان يوم الجمعة الماضية = عدد الفلول الذين دنست أقدامهم ميدان الثورة
 ::shit::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

م
من الفيس بوك
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*جزيره مباشر مصر | محكمه امن الدوله العليا تقضي باعدام 6 من اقباط المهجر في قضية الفيلم المسئ للرسول*مش عارفة التعليق يكون "الله اكبر ولله الحمد" زي الإخوان ما بيقولوا
ولا يكون "ولاد الإيه لعبوها صح في توقيت ممتاز" زي ما سارة بتقول؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *جزيره مباشر مصر | محكمه امن الدوله العليا تقضي باعدام 6 من اقباط المهجر في قضية الفيلم المسئ للرسول*
> 
> 
> مش عارفة التعليق يكون "الله اكبر ولله الحمد" زي الإخوان ما بيقولوا
> ولا يكون "ولاد الإيه لعبوها صح في توقيت ممتاز" زي ما سارة بتقول؟؟


"ولاد الإيه لعبوها صح في توقيت ممتاز" زي ما سارة بتقول
 :good:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قشدة  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> نظرية رياضية
>  عدد المتواجدين بميدان التحرير بالأمس - عدد الذين تواجدوا بالميدان يوم الجمعة الماضية = عدد الفلول الذين دنست أقدامهم ميدان الثورة


 ::(: 

هما الفلول أنجاس للدرجة دي  ؟

وهل التحرير مكان طاهر للدرجة دي  ::(: 


ربنا يسامحك يا أحمد 
 :Sad:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هما الفلول أنجاس للدرجة دي  ؟
> 
> وهل التحرير مكان طاهر للدرجة دي 
> 
> 
> ربنا يسامحك يا أحمد


هناك فرق بين الفلول والكنبة 
الكنبة دول على راسنا من فوق ..والله طلعوا اجدع ناس  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هما الفلول أنجاس للدرجة دي  ؟
> 
> وهل التحرير مكان طاهر للدرجة دي 
> 
> 
> ربنا يسامحك يا أحمد


أبو حميد يا حبيب قلبى إنت زعلان منى ليه؟
النهاردة الصبح واحد زميلى فى الشغل كان بيقول لى إنه  فلول 
أنا عارف إنه كان بيحب حسنى مبارك وإنه كان متضايق من الثورة والميدان
وإنه بيكره الإخوان والبرادعى والصباحى وكل الناس دى
ومع ذلك حلفت له مائة يمين إنه مش فلول ولا حاجة
الفلول هم بعض الناس الفاسدين الذين كانوا فى الحزب الوطنى زكانوا يستفيدون دون وجه حق من النظام السابق ويريدون أن يعود مبارك أو نظامه من أجل ألا تهتز مصالحهم المبنية على السلب والنهب والتربح عن غير وجه 
هم دول بس الفلول

التحرير كان طاهر بالفعل فى أيام الثورة الأولى وطهارته ترجع إلى صفاء نية من كانوا فيه
فهم كانوا على إستعداد للموت من أجل مصر ولم ينظر أحدهم إلى أى مصلحة شخصية

ما تزعلش يا غالى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هناك فرق بين الفلول والكنبة 
> الكنبة دول على راسنا من فوق ..والله طلعوا اجدع ناس


هههههههههههه
والله المفروض نعمل لك تمثال
هو أحمد فعلا من حزب الكنبة
ودى كانت نتيجة الإختبار فى فك التكشيرة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هناك فرق بين الفلول والكنبة 
> الكنبة دول على راسنا من فوق ..والله طلعوا اجدع ناس


 :: 
على فكرة 
هو إنتخب مرسى
يعنى مش كنبة يعنى طالما نزل الإنتخابات

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> على فكرة 
> هو إنتخب مرسى
> يعنى مش كنبة يعنى طالما نزل الإنتخابات


انا عندي خال حزب الكنبة برضو وانتخب مرسي ..عشان كده بقول والله طلعوا اجدع ناس  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لا تعليق  ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا عندي خال حزب الكنبة برضو وانتخب مرسي ..عشان كده بقول والله طلعوا اجدع ناس


أنا كنت فاكر الكنبة الناس  اللى ما بينزلوش لا إنتخابات ولا إستفتاءات ولا مظاهرات ولا أى حاجة
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا كنت فاكر الكنبة الناس  اللى ما بينزلوش لا إنتخابات ولا إستفتاءات ولا مظاهرات ولا أى حاجة


لأ دول الصالون بحاله  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا تعليق


يا سلام على الرضا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لأ دول الصالون بحاله


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من يأكلون  سيمون فيميه يؤجرون الأطفال الفقراء لمهاجمة الشرطة فى سيمون بوليفار

----------


## ابن البلد

لا خلاص طالما يا مصراوية ويا أحمد
أنتم تقصدوا الفلول القراري بتاع عكاشه 
 :: 

مش زعلان 

لكن سبب الخراب والفوضى اللي حاصله مش بس من دلوقتي من وجهة نظري 

أن الكل يبحث على أزي يظهر بطل قدام الناس 
بأي شكل من الأشكال
 ::(: 

الكل شغال لمصلحته الشخصيه 
واقصد بالكل هنا ... الكل بالفعل 

 ::(:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> لا خلاص طالما يا مصراوية ويا أحمد
> أنتم تقصدوا الفلول القراري بتاع عكاشه 
> 
> 
> مش زعلان 
> 
> لكن سبب الخراب والفوضى اللي حاصله مش بس من دلوقتي من وجهة نظري 
> 
> أن الكل يبحث على أزي يظهر بطل قدام الناس 
> ...


كلامك اقترب من الحقيقة يابوحميد بس لاتنس أن من يبني بطولته على أمور من بينها الحق أفضل ممن يتصنع البطولة ويبنيها على زيف وباطل وخلط للأوراق .
مصر الآن في عيون بعض الناس الحبيبة المغتصبة اللي غزة أصبحت لها ضرة ومن سنين كنا نبارك لمن يشتري منا ولحسابنا أرضها وأهلها وقيمها .

لاتظن أخي أني أوافق الأخوان كليا ولاأتهم من في الميدان الآن كلهم ولكن أعيب وبغضب على أصحاب الفكر والمنطق من كل الطبقات وفي كل المجالات ومن كل الأحزاب إثارة الفتن لمصالحهم الشخصية وبتمويل بعضهم . ومن وقود المظاهرات ؟ من الذي يسقط قتيلا أو جريحا ؟ من يعادي ويكره وينقسم ؟ بالتأكيد نحن الذين ارتضينا أن نكون أدوات الوصول لمآربهم .
وأقصد هنا ياغالي أن نثور ونصول ونجول لكن بعد أن نمهل ونتأكد وأن يكون قرار ثورتنا نابع من ظلم حقيقي مسنا وفشل مؤكد استنتجناه ومؤامرات نملك لها الدليل . وليس الإمهال هنا كما كان مع المخلوع لعقود من الزمن إنما حتى يستقر الوضع وتكتمل باقي السلطات .
هناك ياغالي نوعين من الألم :
ألم عذاب وألم شفاء

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لا خلاص طالما يا مصراوية ويا أحمد
> أنتم تقصدوا الفلول القراري بتاع عكاشه 
> 
> 
> مش زعلان 
> 
> لكن سبب الخراب والفوضى اللي حاصله مش بس من دلوقتي من وجهة نظري 
> 
> أن الكل يبحث على أزي يظهر بطل قدام الناس 
> ...


شفت إزاى بقى إنت ظلمتنا يا أبوحميد
يارب تطلع ظالم البعض كمان
علشان لو الكل زى ما إنت بتقول نبقى فعلا فى مصيبة سودة
ربنا يستر وينصر مصر وينجيها من شر الفتن
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كلامك اقترب من الحقيقة يابوحميد بس لاتنس أن من يبني بطولته على أمور من بينها الحق أفضل ممن يتصنع البطولة ويبنيها على زيف وباطل وخلط للأوراق .
> مصر الآن في عيون بعض الناس الحبيبة المغتصبة اللي غزة أصبحت لها ضرة ومن سنين كنا نبارك لمن يشتري منا ولحسابنا أرضها وأهلها وقيمها .
> 
> لاتظن أخي أني أوافق الأخوان كليا ولاأتهم من في الميدان الآن كلهم ولكن أعيب وبغضب على أصحاب الفكر والمنطق من كل الطبقات وفي كل المجالات ومن كل الأحزاب إثارة الفتن لمصالحهم الشخصية وبتمويل بعضهم . ومن وقود المظاهرات ؟ من الذي يسقط قتيلا أو جريحا ؟ من يعادي ويكره وينقسم ؟ بالتأكيد نحن الذين ارتضينا أن نكون أدوات الوصول لمآربهم .
> وأقصد هنا ياغالي أن نثور ونصول ونجول لكن بعد أن نمهل ونتأكد وأن يكون قرار ثورتنا نابع من ظلم حقيقي مسنا وفشل مؤكد استنتجناه ومؤامرات نملك لها الدليل . وليس الإمهال هنا كما كان مع المخلوع لعقود من الزمن إنما حتى يستقر الوضع وتكتمل باقي السلطات .
> هناك ياغالي نوعين من الألم :
> ألم عذاب وألم شفاء


 :king: 
 :Smart: 
 :Hug2:

----------


## amshendy

عاجل : المستشار الغريانى يعلن الإنتهاء من مشروع الدستور !

تلفوه لفة حلوة .. وتحطوه فى " المصلحة " الوطنية

وحطوا مرهم عشان الإحتقان الشعبى  :: 
منقول من الفيس

----------


## مصراويةجدا

::

----------


## ابن البلد

لقيته رافع يافطة ألتراس نهضاوي ؟ !!!
مفهمتش يعني ده بيشجع في الدوري الممتاز ولا دوري المظاليم .

----------


## مصراويةجدا

http://www.nndb.com/people/493/000023424/

مات الكلام ..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ماما: شوفت الاعداد قصاد جامعة القاهرة؟!
 خالي: وكأني بالشيماء تغني يوم نصر اخيها

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ابن البلد

المشكلة الحاليه 

أن الجهتين بيتباهوا بالأعداد ؟؟

نفسي نتباهى بمصحلة الوطن

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هنتباهى بالوطن قريبا ان شاء الله  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> http://www.nndb.com/people/493/000023424/
> 
> مات الكلام ..



الكلام ده بره بس
لكن فى مصر السما بتمطر حجارة
فاللى يعبد بوذا لازم يلبس فى دماغه خوزة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> المشكلة الحاليه 
> 
> أن الجهتين بيتباهوا بالأعداد ؟؟
> 
> نفسي نتباهى بمصحلة الوطن


آه والله يا أبوحميد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هنتباهى بالوطن قريبا ان شاء الله


إن شاء الله
هانت خلاص

----------


## الشاطر حسن

وأنا أقول ايه حكاية بوذا دي مكنتش سمعتها الا النهاردة بس .
معقول !
لامؤاخذة بقى دا راجل مش كويس بدرجة صنديد  :: 
واشمعنى البوذية يعني مالها المجوسية والهندوسية بقرتين وشوية نار ولما نجوع نحط ده على ده ونخليها هولوكوست للصبح.

ياشماتة هُبل فيك يابرادعي  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جدي البالغ من العمر 82 عام _ربنا يديله الصحة  :: _
متابع سياسة من ايام ما كانت الآداة الإعلامية الوحيدة هي الراديو 
بشوفه كل يوم بيقلب كل القنوات الإخبارية بنهم ..الفلولية منها والإخوانية 
بيحب الملك فاروق  وعبد الناصر وبيحب الإخوان  وبيكره السادات ودائما يقول انا اول من اشعل فتيل حريق القاهرة  :: 

امبارح لقيته جايب قماشة سوداء كبيييييرة وبيشيل الريسيفر وبيغطي بيها التليفزيون !
فبسأله بتعمل ايه يا جدو ؟
قال لي : لما مرسي يرمي ولاد الكــ.. دول في المعتقلات ابقي قوليلي ونبي يا بنتي عشان ارجع اتفرج تاني 
أنا : مين دول اللي هيرميهم يا جدو؟
جدي: كلهم ..كلهم ولاد كــ..
 :: 
 ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لأ بقى
مش ممكن 
إنجلترا تستدعى السفير الإسرائيلى لتحتج على بناء وحدات سكنية جديدة فى القدس
وما سمعناش حتى واحد كح أو عطس أو حتى بربش بعينيه
لا الرئيس ولا رئيس الوزراء ولا وزير الخارجية
ولا حتى بتوع الهولوكوست ورفض الدستور
ومش كان الأولى إن المظاهرات بتاعة النهاردة تكون ضد إرتفاع أسعار الكهرباء ؟
هى البلد دى ما فيهاش حد حاسس بينا يا جدعان؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

واحد صاحبى فلول قرارى فرحان قوى علشان قرأ إنى متضايق من مرسى وحكومته فى مشاركتى السابقة
فقال لى  معنى كده إنك ح تقول على الدستور لأ فقلت له لأ ورحت مطلع له لسانى كدهو
 ::p: 
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

البرادعي كلاكيت تااااني مرة !! 
 -مرسي قسم الشعب
 - الوضع ينذر بعنف سيحدث
 - متجهون نحو ثورة جياع او حرب اهلية
 -شمال سيناء بها جهاديون قادمين من افغانستان
 - الاقتصاد ينهار
 - عندما يذكر الرئيس يقول Mr Morsi مش president


http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/24795...#axzz2E5nkfqu5

----------


## مصراويةجدا



----------


## أحمد ناصر

لو عايز تعرف فى أى وقت فين الباطل حتلاقيه هو اللى بيحدف مولتوف 

حمدين صباحى والبرادعى وشلتهم ..اليوم دخلتم فى مزبلة تاريخ مصر ..هل تريدون كرسى الرئاسة على دماء المصريين؟

محمد مرسى: سيادتك مستنى إيه إن شاء الله علشان تعلن قانون الطوارىء؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

واكلم مين لما احب اخاطب شعب مصر؟  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> واكلم مين لما احب اخاطب شعب مصر؟


مظهر وأباظة.jpg

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فانتازيا

*تم  القبض على البرادعى وموسى وصباحى وحكم عليهم بالسجن.. ..وتم إيداعهم فى  عنبر واحد ..
فرح بهم  المساجين داخل العنبر وقالوا لهم لا بد أن يكون زعيم  العنبر من بينكم أيها الأفاضل..
نشبت بين الثلاثى  مشاجرة على شغل منصب زعيم  العنبر..
فأضطرت إدارة السجن إلى حبس كل واحد منهم فى حبس إنفرادى كعقوبة  لمدة أسبوع..
بعد مرور أسبوع دخل الشاويش على موسى فى الحبس الإنفرادى فوجده  يضرب بيده على الأرض 
ويقول: ما أثير من عقوبات  ليس له أساس من الصحة ولا يجوز لإدارة السجن اللجوء إلى هذه الأساليب  وأحذر من مغبة وخطورة الموقف وعلى السادة الضباط القيام  بمسئولياتهم..
وعندما دخل الشاويش على البرادعى وجده قد ملأ جدران الحبس  الإحتياطى بكتابة بوستات على الحائط وكان يكتب فى آخر بوست يندد فيه بمن  ينكرون حبسه الإنفرادى ويقول: الله يحرقكم ياللى بتنكروا   الهولوكوست..
وعندما دخل على صباحى وجده فى منتهى الإستكانة فإقتادا  ثلاثتهم للعنبر لكن الصباحى رفض الدخول إلى العنبر وقال بصوت جهورى :أنا  أقسمت ألا أدخل إلا ويدى فى يد أمهات الشهداء
 فما كان من شاويش السجن إلا  أن دفع صباحى وموسى والبرادعى بقوة إلى داخل العنبر وقام بصفع ثلاثتهم بقوة  على قفاهم فصرخ ثلاثتهم فى صوت واحد : الله يمسيك بالخير يا سيد يا بدوى
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> فانتازيا
> 
> *تم  القبض على البرادعى وموسى وصباحى وحكم عليهم بالسجن.. ..وتم إيداعهم فى  عنبر واحد ..
> فرح بهم  المساجين داخل العنبر وقالوا لهم لا بد أن يكون زعيم  العنبر من بينكم أيها الأفاضل..
> نشبت بين الثلاثى  مشاجرة على شغل منصب زعيم  العنبر..
> فأضطرت إدارة السجن إلى حبس كل واحد منهم فى حبس إنفرادى كعقوبة  لمدة أسبوع..
> بعد مرور أسبوع دخل الشاويش على موسى فى الحبس الإنفرادى فوجده  يضرب بيده على الأرض 
> ويقول: ما أثير من عقوبات  ليس له أساس من الصحة ولا يجوز لإدارة السجن اللجوء إلى هذه الأساليب  وأحذر من مغبة وخطورة الموقف وعلى السادة الضباط القيام  بمسئولياتهم..
> وعندما دخل الشاويش على البرادعى وجده قد ملأ جدران الحبس  الإحتياطى بكتابة بوستات على الحائط وكان يكتب فى آخر بوست يندد فيه بمن  ينكرون حبسه الإنفرادى ويقول: الله يحرقكم ياللى بتنكروا   الهولوكوست..
> ...


 :: 
من اللحظة دي هحاول أبقى شاويش وأتعين في السجن يمكن أنول الشرف ده  :: 
تفتكر أقوي عضلة الترايسيبس ازاي للحظة التاريخية دي  :: 

فانتازيا ياريتها تتحول لواقع

مبدع من يومك ياابولبنى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> من اللحظة دي هحاول أبقى شاويش وأتعين في السجن يمكن أنول الشرف ده 
> تفتكر أقوي عضلة الترايسيبس ازاي للحظة التاريخية دي 
> 
> فانتازيا ياريتها تتحول لواقع
> 
> مبدع من يومك ياابولبنى


أبوعلى يا رافع معنوياتى
تسلم يا باشا
شوف
مش لازم تقوم بتقوية عضلة معينة لل لحظة التاريخية
بس ياريت تحط إيدك كل يوم فى رملة سخنة
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أعتذر عن حذف مشاركاتي السابقة لاختلاطها بالضحكات ، كانت تهكمية لكن ليس هذا وقتها .

حمى الله مصر وأهلها .

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*بيقولك البلد اللي رئيسها شرعيته تسقط 3 مرات..ميجوزلهاش إنتخابات إلا بمحلل..عبث مصري*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*انا عايزة اسافر USM
 united states of Mahala*abath..masry  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*-انا هاخد المحلة
 -وانا هاخد اسكندرية
 -وانا هاخد القاهرة
 -وانا هاخد اسوان
 -وانا زهقت من بنك الحظ ..يلا نلعب السلم والثعبان*عبث مصري  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بس عارفين.. حاسة بجو الــ18 يوم 
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
بتوع ثورة يوليو 

ده بقى عبث ناصري  ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

بيان عسكري رقم 1

إلى القائمين على منتدى أبناء مصر
استنادا لتقسيم البلاد وتقسيم أبناء مصر 
نهيب بكم وفي موعد أقصاه ثلاثة أيام تحسب من أول أمس بالتالي:
1- تقسيم المنتدى وتوزيع القاعات على أبناء مصر بالتساوي ولامانع باشتراكهم  جميعا في قاعة الألعاب .
2- تلغى قاعة رأيك يهمني لأنه لا أحد يهمه رأي أحد .
3- تمليك جبهة الإنقاذ البحري وجبهة الإنقاذ البري وجبهة الإنقاذ الجوي نسبا متساوية في قاعة السياسة (30%) لكل منهم .
4- باقي أسهم القاعة السياسية (1%) يوزع بالتساوي على الـ 90 مليون مصري المتبيقيين .
5- إنشاء قاعة جديدة للأديان .
6- تحجب الابتسامات والصور عن المشتركات في المنتدى .
7- "لاحوار بعد اليوم " الشعار الجديد للمنتدى لمدة 5 سنوات .
8- 
9-
10-
11- تظل الشروط 8 ، 9، 10 فارغة حتى نستطيع توريطكم من خلالها في أي لحظة .


نأمل منكم إظهار الولاء والطاعة حتى لانكتب أشياء وحشة في الفراغات السابقة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*ملخص تويتات عيلاء الاسواني..
 (أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ سَعَةً مِّنَ الْمَالِ)

*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

الإعلام مستهدف 




























































هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رحمة الله على أرواح شهداء موقعة الجمل..لقد بذلوا أرواحهم دفاعا عن الميدان..وفضلوا الموت على أن يسمحوا للفلول أن يحتلوه

----------


## ابن البلد

> *ملخص تويتات عيلاء الاسواني..
>  (أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ سَعَةً مِّنَ الْمَالِ)
> 
> *


الراجل ده يا جدعان أنتم كنتم بدعموا بشكل خرافي 
وقت ما كان بيقول كلام ضدد شفيق

 :2:

----------


## ابن البلد

دي أخر جمله هكتبها في السياسة 
إن شاء الله 

هو سؤال ؟

هل الأخوان هينزلوا يؤيدوا قرار الرئيس بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري القديم
ويؤيدوا الإعلان الدستوري الجديد ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا نفسي مؤيدة الإعلانين   :: 
ومش شايفة تعارض في مواقفي ..

----------


## ابن البلد

> انا نفسي مؤيدة الإعلانين  
> ومش شايفة تعارض في مواقفي ..


الحب أعمى 
 :3:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الحب أعمى


والكره أيضا  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> والكره أيضا


الحب والتعصب أعمى 

الكره يختلف عن التعصب 

وتصبحوا على خير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الراجل ده يا جدعان أنتم كنتم بدعموا بشكل خرافي 
> وقت ما كان بيقول كلام ضدد شفيق


لما كان بيقول كلمة الحق يا أبوحميد



> لأ بقى
> مش ممكن 
> إنجلترا تستدعى السفير الإسرائيلى لتحتج على بناء وحدات سكنية جديدة فى القدس
> وما سمعناش حتى واحد كح أو عطس أو حتى بربش بعينيه
> لا الرئيس ولا رئيس الوزراء ولا وزير الخارجية
> ولا حتى بتوع الهولوكوست ورفض الدستور
> ومش كان الأولى إن المظاهرات بتاعة النهاردة تكون ضد إرتفاع أسعار الكهرباء ؟
> هى البلد دى ما فيهاش حد حاسس بينا يا جدعان؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> دي أخر جمله هكتبها في السياسة 
> إن شاء الله 
> 
> هو سؤال ؟
> 
> هل الأخوان هينزلوا يؤيدوا قرار الرئيس بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري القديم
> ويؤيدوا الإعلان الدستوري الجديد ؟


كنت على وشك أن أقول لك
ليه مش عايز تتكلم فى السياسة؟هو إنت قاضى؟
بعدين إفتكرت إن القضاة بيتكلموا فى السياسة
ما أعرفش الإخوان ح يعملوا إيه
لكن الإعلان الدستورى الجديد هو هو القديم
ما فيش أى فرق بينهم بس هو جاب اللى ورا قدام واللى قدام ورا
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ضرائب..دلوقتي..والاستفتاء بعد 5 ايام !!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ضرائب..دلوقتي..والاستفتاء بعد 5 ايام !!


تقريبا إفتكروا إن القرار ح يعدى فى الزحمة زى الكهرباء
بس المرة دة حصلت قفلة
فمرسى لغى القرار

----------


## ابن البلد

> ضرائب..دلوقتي..والاستفتاء بعد 5 ايام !!


أنا قلت لكم مش هتكلم في السياسية  ::(: 

بس احنا لازم نهلل للرئيس ونقول برافوا قرار حكيم إلغاء قرار الضرائب بعد ساعتين من صدوره 
وده أن دل يدل على حكمة ودراسة القرارات جيدا
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أنا قلت لكم مش هتكلم في السياسية 
> 
> بس احنا لازم نهلل للرئيس ونقول برافوا قرار حكيم إلغاء قرار الضرائب بعد ساعتين من صدوره 
> وده أن دل يدل على حكمة ودراسة القرارات جيدا
> وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


وأنا برضه ح أهلل لك يا معلم
وأقول لك برافو قرار حكيم إلغاء قرار عدم الكلام فى السياسة بعد صدوره بساعات
وده إن دل فإنما يدل على حكمة ودراسة القرارات جيدا
لإننا عايزين الناس تتكلم فى السياسة علشان القاعة تنشط والمنتدى 
وإنت قدوتنا يا معلم و بنقلدك
أحسبن ولا بلاش
 ::   :: 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إذا أردت أن تتابع البرامج السياسية فأنصحك أن تتعلم بعض أساسيات مهنة الحلاقة لإنك فى الوقت المناسب لازم تنفض وتقفل التليفزيون

أنا ضد حبس الصحفيين فى جرائم النشر..فبعض جرائم النشر تستحق الإعدام شنقا وليس مجرد الحبس

أولاد أبو إسماعيل بنوا مسجد ومنصة ودورات مياه وذبحوا عجل وجمل وخراف..ياسلام لو يعتصموا فى كل شارع شوية

من كان يظن أن رفض الدستور لن يصب فى مصلحة تيار الإسلام السياسى فعليه أن يعيد حساباته مرة أخرى.

محمد جودة: لو نفسك تتولى وزارة المالية مش لازم  تشوه ممتاز السعيد لإنه أنظف وأشرف وزير سواء فى وزارة عصام شرف أومن قبل فى وزارة كمال الجنزورى وكل من يتهمه بإنه فلول إما جاهل أو مغرض والمثل يقول الغرض مرض

----------


## اليمامة

أصبحنا فى زمن 
من يقول فيه كلمة حق
لابد وأن يكون مستعدا لان ينفى عن نفسه تهما ستلاحقه حتى الممات
أولها : اخوانجى !

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أصبحنا فى زمن 
> من يقول فيه كلمة حق
> لابد وأن يكون مستعدا لان ينفى عن نفسه تهما ستلاحقه حتى الممات
> أولها : اخوانجى !


أيوة والله يا ندى
بس فيه ناس لما تجدك بتقسمى إنك مش إخوانية فيقولولك يبقى ميولك إخوانية..يبقى متعاطفة مع الإخوان
قال يعنى علشان ينفوا عنك الموضوعية 
حاجة تغيظ
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أصبحنا فى زمن 
> من يقول فيه كلمة حق
> لابد وأن يكون مستعدا لان ينفى عن نفسه تهما ستلاحقه حتى الممات
> أولها : اخوانجى !


على فكرة بقى التهمة دي جميلة وانا مبقيتش انفيها..
وانفيها ليييه لما ممكن احرق دمهم واعيش الدور  :: 
اللي بقى يقولي انتي إخوان بقيت اتقمص شخصية واحدة إخوانية واعيش الدور بقى
-اتقي الله يا أخي
-ماذا فعل لكم الله حتى تكرهوا شريعته
-إسلامية إسلامية رغم انف العلمانية
واختمها بقى بأغنية
- نحن الذين بايعوا محمدا أو لبيك إسلام البطولة أو الله غايتنا 
واسيبه وهو بيمأمأ بقى ويقول مااااااااااااااء
هو طبعا قصده بـ "ماء" دي انه يشتمني ..بس المحصلة ان هو اللي بيمأمأ  :: 
والله تهمة عظيمة عظيمة عظيمة اعظم عظمات التهمات  :: 
خليكي فريش إحنا في رحلة  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> على فكرة بقى التهمة دي جميلة وانا مبقيتش انفيها..
> وانفيها ليييه لما ممكن احرق دمهم واعيش الدور 
> اللي بقى يقولي انتي إخوان بقيت اتقمص شخصية واحدة إخوانية واعيش الدور بقى
> -اتقي الله يا أخي
> -ماذا فعل لكم الله حتى تكرهوا شريعته
> -إسلامية إسلامية رغم انف العلمانية
> واختمها بقى بأغنية
> - نحن الذين بايعوا محمدا أو لبيك إسلام البطولة أو الله غايتنا 
> واسيبه وهو بيمأمأ بقى ويقول مااااااااااااااء
> ...


ههههههههه
تصدقى بقيت أحب أعمل كدا برضو

----------


## اليمامة

> أيوة والله يا ندى
> بس فيه ناس لما تجدك بتقسمى إنك مش إخوانية فيقولولك يبقى ميولك إخوانية..يبقى متعاطفة مع الإخوان
> قال يعنى علشان ينفوا عنك الموضوعية 
> حاجة تغيظ


هو مصطلح تانى بقى بيستخدم يا أحمد اسمه " التأخون "
فيصرخ الواحد منهم بصوت جهورى وعينيه مفنجلتين ومحمرتين على آخرهما ويخبط بكف يده على صدره علامة الصدمة والحسرة وضياع الأمل والخراب " انت اتأخونت ؟.. !!!!"
فتدمع عيناك نتيجة لما حل بك من مرض مجهول ..اسمه الأخونة
وتنهار ساقطا 


( من كلاسيكيات المسرح الشكسبيرى )

----------


## اليمامة

بمناسبة التأخون
وبالمرة يعنى 
حابه اقول
ان التأخون بيجعل الفرد يعشش فى المكان لايبرحه
حتى لو فضل لوحده
وبطوله 
بيكلم نفسه
بيناغى روحه
مع قليليين
ليس لأى سبب سوى لأن
الأخونة أصالة
الأخونة معناها ولاد الأصول
معناها أن تنتظر دائما مجىء من رحلوا من الأصدقاء
معناها انك تحب الأماكن وذكراها
وأبناء مصر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بم تفسر الراجل ده؟  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بمناسبة التأخون
> وبالمرة يعنى 
> حابه اقول
> ان التأخون بيجعل الفرد يعشش فى المكان لايبرحه
> حتى لو فضل لوحده
> وبطوله 
> بيكلم نفسه
> بيناغى روحه
> مع قليليين
> ...


عظمة على عظمة على عظمة آندى  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هو مصطلح تانى بقى بيستخدم يا أحمد اسمه " التأخون "
> فيصرخ الواحد منهم بصوت جهورى وعينيه مفنجلتين ومحمرتين على آخرهما ويخبط  بكف يده على صدره علامة الصدمة والحسرة وضياع الأمل والخراب " انت اتأخونت  ؟.. !!!!"
> فتدمع عيناك نتيجة لما حل بك من مرض مجهول ..اسمه الأخونة
> وتنهار ساقطا 
> 
> 
> ( من كلاسيكيات المسرح الشكسبيرى )


هههههههههههههههههههه
 :good: 


> بمناسبة التأخون
> وبالمرة يعنى 
> حابه اقول
> ان التأخون بيجعل الفرد يعشش فى المكان لايبرحه
> حتى لو فضل لوحده
> وبطوله 
> بيكلم نفسه
> بيناغى روحه
> مع قليليين
> ...


 :: 
يا سلام
والله العظيم آخر جدعنة
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بم تفسر الراجل ده؟


يا لطيف اللطف يا رب
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> بم تفسر الراجل ده؟




هههههههههه
الأصح تسألى : ما النتائج المترتبة على ..
غزوة حمدين الإستفتائية 
ايه دا ..؟!!
دا اللى بيتكلم عن الفقراء والغلابة ؟
واللا السلطة ؟
...حمدين ..حط الورقة
عبارة
فكرتنى بـــ
( رد انت يا حسين )

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> إذا أردت أن تتابع البرامج السياسية فأنصحك أن تتعلم بعض أساسيات مهنة الحلاقة لإنك فى الوقت المناسب لازم تنفض وتقفل التليفزيون
> 
> أنا ضد حبس الصحفيين فى جرائم النشر..فبعض جرائم النشر تستحق الإعدام شنقا وليس مجرد الحبس
> 
> أولاد أبو إسماعيل بنوا مسجد ومنصة ودورات مياه وذبحوا عجل وجمل وخراف..ياسلام لو يعتصموا فى كل شارع شوية
> 
> من كان يظن أن رفض الدستور لن يصب فى مصلحة تيار الإسلام السياسى فعليه أن يعيد حساباته مرة أخرى.
> 
> محمد جودة: لو نفسك تتولى وزارة المالية مش لازم  تشوه ممتاز السعيد لإنه أنظف وأشرف وزير سواء فى وزارة عصام شرف أومن قبل فى وزارة كمال الجنزورى وكل من يتهمه بإنه فلول إما جاهل أو مغرض والمثل يقول الغرض مرض


مش كدا يامحمود  :: 

سطور حكيمة جدا ياأبولبنى 
 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

::  

احمد ناصر 
اليمامه
مصراويه جدا

فكرتوني بتعليقاتكم عن الاخونه
بموضوع عظيم 
كتبه كاتب عظيم 
قال فيه انه مش محتاج ردود عليه
لكنه محتاج الي سنين ضوئيه لفهمه 
وكان الموضوع بعنوان : 
معلش محدش يزعل  ::  

"تاملات في الكائنات الاخوانية" 

وانا بقي محتاج اتامل فيكم شويه

سلام عليكم صحيح 
نسيت اسلم

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> هو مصطلح تانى بقى بيستخدم يا أحمد اسمه " التأخون "
> فيصرخ الواحد منهم بصوت جهورى وعينيه مفنجلتين ومحمرتين على آخرهما ويخبط بكف يده على صدره علامة الصدمة والحسرة وضياع الأمل والخراب " انت اتأخونت ؟.. !!!!"
> فتدمع عيناك نتيجة لما حل بك من مرض مجهول ..اسمه الأخونة
> وتنهار ساقطا 
> 
> 
> ( من كلاسيكيات المسرح الشكسبيرى )


لأ ياأم ياسين دي مش شغل شكسبير لأنه موصلش للعبقرية دي 

هوا صحيح كياس الشكسبير نازلة عليها ضرايب  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> احمد ناصر 
> اليمامه
> مصراويه جدا
> 
> فكرتوني بتعليقاتكم عن الاخونه
> بموضوع عظيم 
> كتبه كاتب عظيم 
> قال فيه انه مش محتاج ردود عليه
> لكنه محتاج الي سنين ضوئيه لفهمه 
> ...


لاغينى بالرابط يا دكترة
آه بالمناسبة
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مش كدا يامحمود 
> 
> سطور حكيمة جدا ياأبولبنى


يا رافع روحى المعنوية
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ده الصنف طلع اقوى من اللي بيشربه عمرو موسى

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ده الصنف طلع اقوى من اللي بيشربه عمرو موسى


 :: 
...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

من النيل إلى الفرات ارضك يا إسرائيل ..


تفتكروا لو حفرنا ترعة من النيل لحد الفرات 
ممكن نخلص من الليلة السودا دي؟  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*أصبح الوضع فى مصر أكتر تعقيدا مما ظن الفنان "عبد الباسط حمودة" عندما نظر فى المرآة !*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> من النيل إلى الفرات ارضك يا إسرائيل ..
> 
> 
> تفتكروا لو حفرنا ترعة من النيل لحد الفرات 
> ممكن نخلص من الليلة السودا دي؟


إحنا نخلص من الليلة دى لو غرقنا نصفهم فى النيل ونصفهم فى الفرات
فإذا كانوا زعلوا من الهولوكوست
نعمل لهم إحنا غرقكوست علشان نطفى نارهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أصبح الوضع فى مصر أكتر تعقيدا مما ظن الفنان "عبد الباسط حمودة" عندما نظر فى المرآة !*


يا خوفى لحسن مصر تغنى لشعبها أغنية كارول سماحة ((طّلع فينى هيك ))
أو الشعب يغنى أغنية حسن الأسمر ((كتاب حياتى يا عين))

----------


## مصراويةجدا

http://www.salafvoice.com/article.php?a=6540

كل شئ بالخناق..إلا التصويت في الإستفتاء  :Girl (13):

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> http://www.salafvoice.com/article.php?a=6540
> 
> كل شئ بالخناق..إلا التصويت في الإستفتاء


 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قال يا اللى بتسأل النائب العام قاعد ولا ماشى
قال يا خبر النهاردة بفلوس بكرة يبقى ببلاشى

----------


## ابن البلد

> http://www.salafvoice.com/article.php?a=6540
> 
> كل شئ بالخناق..إلا التصويت في الإستفتاء


طيب أن كانت ناوية تقول لأ ؟ 
هل ياااكوز  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

خالي ..مدير في شركة ما 
بيكلم مامتي النهاردة بيقولها 
ان زمايله في الشغل من ابناء الطبقة "الطاحنة" _عكس الطبقة الكادحة"
بيقولوا ان زي ما نتيجة الاستفتاء كانت "لأ" في المرحلة الاولى في مناطق الناس الــ "هاي كلاس" 
(مصر الجديدة..مدينة نصر...وغيرهم)
هتكون "لأ" في المرحلة الثانية في 
(الزمالك..الدقي....وغيرهم)

وهنا دار في ذهني سؤال مهم :
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.

.
.
.
.
.
.

تفتكروا ممكن في يوم نلاقي 
علي (ابن الجنايني اللي قال نعم)
متجوز
إنجي (بنت الباشا اللي قال لأ)

 :: 


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> طيب أن كانت ناوية تقول لأ ؟ 
> هل ياااكوز


فى هذه الحالة بيتها أولى بيها
ولا يكوز أن تخرج بدون إذن كوزها
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> فى هذه الحالة بيتها أولى بيها
> ولا يكوز أن تخرج بدون إذن كوزها


زحيح..يعني هي كانت بتتكوز ليه ؟
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> خالي ..مدير في شركة ما 
> بيكلم مامتي النهاردة بيقولها 
> ان زمايله في الشغل من ابناء الطبقة "الطاحنة" _عكس الطبقة الكادحة"
> بيقولوا ان زي ما نتيجة الاستفتاء كانت "لأ" في المرحلة الاولى في مناطق الناس الــ "هاي كلاس" 
> (مصر الجديدة..مدينة نصر...وغيرهم)
> هتكون "لأ" في المرحلة الثانية في 
> (الزمالك..الدقي....وغيرهم)
> 
> وهنا دار في ذهني سؤال مهم :
> ...


وليه خالك يفتن ع الفلول ويقول لأمك أصلا .
أهو كده علي عمره ماهيتجوز انجي.
كفايه كده حرام 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> خالي ..مدير في شركة ما 
> بيكلم مامتي النهاردة بيقولها 
> ان زمايله في الشغل من ابناء الطبقة "الطاحنة" _عكس الطبقة الكادحة"
> بيقولوا ان زي ما نتيجة الاستفتاء كانت "لأ" في المرحلة الاولى في مناطق الناس الــ "هاي كلاس" 
> (مصر الجديدة..مدينة نصر...وغيرهم)
> هتكون "لأ" في المرحلة الثانية في 
> (الزمالك..الدقي....وغيرهم)
> 
> وهنا دار في ذهني سؤال مهم :
> ...



لا مش ممكن
 ::(: 
ممكن بعد تعريب العلوم إبنه يتجوز بنتها
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> فى هذه الحالة بيتها أولى بيها
> ولا يكوز أن تخرج بدون إذن كوزها


الأكواز أحرار مع بعض يرضى هوا كوزته تاخد رأي حد تاني غيره ونصيحة لكل كوزين  " الزير ياما يلم "

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> زحيح..يعني هي كانت بتتكوز ليه ؟


كانت فاكرة كوزها ح يأكلها إستاكوزا
طلع آخره يشد نفسين من الكوزة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

كوز المحبة اتخرم  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وليه خالك يفتن ع الفلول ويقول لأمك أصلا .
> أهو كده علي عمره ماهيتجوز انجي.
> كفايه كده حرام


وبعدين البرنس علاء ح يطخ على عيار فى إيده
ويفضل يغنى طول اليوم زى ليلى ما بتغنيلى اليومين دول
إيدى واوا يا حلولو..عينى واوا يا حلولو
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأكواز أحرار مع بعض يرضى هوا كوزته تاخد رأي حد تاني غيره ونصيحة لكل كوزين  " الزير ياما يلم "


أنا بقى بأنصح أى كوزين يروحوا يعملوا شهر عسل فى كوزتاريكا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كوز المحبة اتخرم


دى أغنية قديمة يا هندزة
دلوقتى البرادعى من ساعة موضوع الهولوكوزت والمعابد الكوزية اللى مش موجودة فى الضصطور..وهو عمال  بيغنى لأنجلينا ويقولها هاتى كوزا يا بت

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ابن البلد يبدأ الخناقة وبعدين يجري .
ياكوز الراجل معذور  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ابن البلد يبدأ الخناقة وبعدين يجري .
> ياكوز الراجل معذور


يا كوز فعلا
 :y:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> يا كوز فعلا


 :: 
نعم حد بينادي

----------


## ابن البلد

أيه جدعان هههههههههههه 
كل ده علشان قلت يا كوز
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> نعم حد بينادي


شفت بقى
آهو ابن البلد جاء على الدوشة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أيه جدعان هههههههههههه 
> كل ده علشان قلت يا كوز


طبعا
إنت مستهتر بالكلمة ولا إيه
ممكن كلمة واحدة تخرج من إنسان تغير حياة شعوب
وفيه إشاعة بتقول إن جبهة االأكواز ح تقترح إدراج مادة فى الدستور تقول
من حق كل إمرأة فى حالة منعها من التصويت أن تخرم عين كوزها
بينما تقدمت الجبهة الكوزية بمشروع قانون يقول
المرأة التى تخرج من غير إذن كوزها تستاهل الضرب على بوزها

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الإخوان اتقدموا خالص الانتخابات دي 



توينكيز  :: 

شوفوا انتوا بقى إزازة الزيت وكيس السكر يعملوا كام واحدة توينكيز  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ادعوا لإخوانكم في المنوفية فإنهم الآن يسألون  ::   ::   ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ادعوا لإخوانكم في المنوفية فإنهم الآن يسألون


هههههههههههههههه

أتوقع المنوفية 110% هيقولوا لا .

هوا ابن البلد من المنوفية ؟  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الإخوان اتقدموا خالص الانتخابات دي 
> 
> 
> 
> توينكيز 
> 
> شوفوا انتوا بقى إزازة الزيت وكيس السكر يعملوا كام واحدة توينكيز


توينكز
أعوذ بالله
المفروض يوزعوا منتج شرعى
مسواك..مسك..سبحة..حاجة كده تناسب الموقف
وكمان الماسون بيوزعوا جنبة نستو علشان لأ
جبنة نستو
جبنة نستو يا ماسونيين
هى وصلت للجبنة النستو
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا نازل علشان أمون بنزين 80
إدعولى
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إلى علياء المهدى

بشينينى لاعبة الكرة الطائرة الإيطالية ندمانة على التعرى.. عقبالك 

تجردت من ملابسك وقدم طلب لتجريدك من الجنسية إيه حكاية التجرد معك؟

يبدو أنك لا تزدرين الأديان فقط ولكن الملابس أيضا

يا ستو الحرية رقى.. مش خلع هدوم

الملاونى برضه كان كل ما بيتزنق بيعمل كده 

مش عارف نلاقيها من مين ولا من مين ..من بعض الجهلة الذين يظنون أن مجرد إعفاء اللحية يعطيهم الحق فى التحدث بإسم الدين..أم من بعض الجهلة الذين يظنون أن مجرد التجرد من الملابس يعطيهم الحق فى التحدث بإسم الحرية والفن

----------


## مصراويةجدا

البت حرانة ..ايه بقى حرام عليكم  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> البت حرانة ..ايه بقى حرام عليكم


 :M (34):  :M (34):  :M (34):

----------


## علاء زين الدين

مرة واحد مصري قعد يكلم واحد مصري تاني عن الديمقراطية،
قام المصري التاني قال له: طيب عينك في عيني؟
قام المصري الأولاني مقدرش يمسك نفسه من الضحك.

----------


## amshendy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=gbZZzAF3niw

شر البلية ما يضحك يا امه ضحكت من جهلها السى ان ان

قلت اتفرج على قناة تسمى نفسها الحافظ و ياليتنى مافعلت

----------


## علاء زين الدين

الذين يشتكون من استخدام الحلول الأمنية مع أحداث الاتحادية يطالبون مرسي بالتحاور مع الونش

----------


## علاء زين الدين

حرائق، اشتباكات، محاولات اقتحام القصر الرئاسي، إصابات، قتيل.. 

معنا الآن جبهة الإنقاذ في حوار هادف لمعرفة وجهة نظرهم  حول من يتحمل مسئولية ما يحدث:

سؤال: ألم تعلموا أن المظاهرات ستتحول إلى العنف
الجبهة: نحن نظمنا مظاهرات سلمية 
سؤال: يا راجل قول كلام تاني
الجبهة: خروف

_

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## amshendy

اخوان كاذبون
عاملين  زى لا مؤاخذه اللى بترمى اللى فيها فيك 
و يقولو اننا اللى بنهاجم المساجد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

توفيق الحكيم ..هل كان يمتلك آلة الزمن؟إقرأ ((نهر الجنون)) لتجيب عن السؤال.

أظن أن توفيق الحكيم لو أعاد كتابة مسرحيته فى أيامنا الميمونة لأسماها نهر الإستهبال أو نهر الإستعباط

للأسف هناك من يظن أن إنتخابات الرئاسة تشبه برنامج العرب آيدول 

القوى السياسية تطمع فى السلطة ِAuthority بينما يطمع الشعب فى السلطة Salad

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عرفت الآن لماذا إختار حازم أبو إسماعيل ((الراية)) كإسم لحزبه
حيث أنه دأب فى الفترة الأخيرة على كشف ((الأوفاسايد))

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أول مرة أعرف إن الشكشكات بتشكشك للدرجادى
 :: 

مصر ستتقدم برجالها
وبنسائها
رغم أنف الجنس الثالث

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عبدالله النديم سيظل خطيب الثورة العرابية
ومظهر شاهين سيظل خطيب ثورة  يناير

----------


## ابن البلد

انا عمال أفكر أيه الجنس الثالث أيه الجنس الثالث اللي في القططط 
 :: 
أتاريه له علاقه بأم السعد  ::

----------


## حسام عمر

تم الشرح بحمد الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا عمال أفكر أيه الجنس الثالث أيه الجنس الثالث اللي في القططط 
> 
> أتاريه له علاقه بأم السعد


أم السعد 
 :: 
لاااااااااااا
أم قويق جايز
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تم الشرح بحمد الله


فوتوشوب والا أوفيس؟
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بشار الأسد مجرم يقتل شعبه
لكن الساكت عن الغارات الصهيونية على سوريا شيطان أخرس
والمبرر لتلك الإعتداءات شيطان متكلم
ويتفوق شياطين الصهاينة دائما لأنهم يتكلمون قليلا ويفعلون كثيرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أتمنى أن أحفظ مليونية بن مالك..
ماذا؟؟
 إسمها ألفية بن مالك؟؟
يعنى مستكترين على بن مالك مليونية؟؟
كل حاجة دلوقتى بيقولوا عليها مليونية جت على بن مالك يعنى؟؟
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لم أكن أتخيل فى يوم من الأيام أن الكراهية والحقد يمكن أن تدفع بالبعض إلى التحسر على عودة الجنود المختطفين سالمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إمبارح صنع الله إبراهيم كان ضيف على التليفون فى قناة التحرير فى برنامج  محمد الغيطى..طبعا صنع الله إبراهيم رأيه معروف فى الإخوان وتهكم وهوعلى  التليفون على مشروع النهضة وقال إن الإخوان عايزين الثقافة تبقى شوية أغانى  دينية  وخلاص..بس أهم حاجة فى كلامه من وجهة نظرى إنه قال لمحمد الغيطى  إنه لازم نفهم إن أغلب القيادات فى الوزارة فاسدون وصنيعة مبارك وفاروق  حسنى وأنه لا ينبغى أن ندافع عنهم لإن الوزارة ينبغى أن تتطهر منهم..وإن  الثقافة فى مصر وأغلب فعاليتها  تتم خارج وزارة الثقافة فمهما حدث لن تتأثر  الثقافة فى مصر..طبعا محمد الغيطى لم يعجبه الكلام فأخده فى سكة التريقة  على مشروع النهضة رغم إن الفقرة كانت مخصصة فى الأصل للحديث عن وزارة  الثقافة
 ::

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> أتمنى أن أحفظ مليونية بن مالك..
> ماذا؟؟
>  إسمها ألفية بن مالك؟؟
> يعنى مستكترين على بن مالك مليونية؟؟
> كل حاجة دلوقتى بيقولوا عليها مليونية جت على بن مالك يعنى؟؟


حلوة!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حلوة!


أخى الحبيب علاء زين الدين
ربنا يحلى أيامك
نفتقدك بشدة عندما تغيب
فمن أحب الأشياء إلى قلبى فى المنتدى أن أقرأ لك وأن أستمتع بمشاركاتك 
بارك الله فيك وأبعد عنك كل شر
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إلى السادة السياسيين الزعلانين قوى من إذاعة الحوار حول سد النهضة دون علمهم : المرة الجاية ما تروحوش لمحمد مرسى..روحوا لإبراهيم نصر فى الكاميرا الخفية وهو ح يقول لكم : دلوقتى إحنا عملنا فيكم مقلب وصورناه..لو قلتوا ذيع ح نذيع
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> إلى السادة السياسيين الزعلانين قوى من إذاعة الحوار حول سد النهضة دون علمهم : المرة الجاية ما تروحوش لمحمد مرسى..روحوا لإبراهيم نصر فى الكاميرا الخفية وهو ح يقول لكم : دلوقتى إحنا عملنا فيكم مقلب وصورناه..لو قلتوا ذيع ح نذيع


سؤال يا أبو حميد لو امكن تكون الإجابة بنعم أولأ: 
هل انت مع إذاعة الحوار دون علم الحضور ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> سؤال يا أبو حميد لو امكن تكون الإجابة بنعم أولأ: 
> هل انت مع إذاعة الحوار دون علم الحضور ؟


 
لا
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

دعاء الفلول
---------
اللهم إجعل 30 يونيو آخر يوم لمرسى..ورد لحسنى مبارك الكرسى
اللهم أعد شفيق لرئاسة الحكومة ولا تقيم بعد ذلك للثورة قومة
اللهم وفق قادة الجيش للإنقلاب..وأعد لنا أيام صفوت وعز وفتحى سرور وكل الأحباب
اللهم وفقنا لإعادة مباحث أمن الدولة وإعادة كوادر الحزب الوطنى العتاولة وأعد لنا السلطة فنحن بها أولى
اللهم أهلك الإخوان والسلفيين واللبراليين والعلمانيين والثوار والإشتراكيين وأخرجنا من بينهم سالمين غانمين
 ::

----------


## علاء زين الدين

اليوم شاهدتم الرجل الذي وراء عمر سليمان..
وغداً تشاهدون الرجال الذين وراء حسني مبارك.
لأ.. بجد شاطرين

----------


## الصقر المقاتل

> دعاء الفلول
> ---------
> اللهم إجعل 30 يونيو آخر يوم لمرسى..ورد لحسنى مبارك الكرسى
> اللهم أعد شفيق لرئاسة الحكومة ولا تقيم بعد ذلك للثورة قومة
> اللهم وفق قادة الجيش للإنقلاب..وأعد لنا أيام صفوت وعز وفتحى سرور وكل الأحباب
> اللهم وفقنا لإعادة مباحث أمن الدولة وإعادة كوادر الحزب الوطنى العتاولة وأعد لنا السلطة فنحن بها أولى
> اللهم أهلك الإخوان والسلفيين واللبراليين والعلمانيين والثوار والإشتراكيين وأخرجنا من بينهم سالمين غانمين


هو ربنا إستجاب للناس دي ولا إيه النظام  ::  

 ::  ::  ::

----------

